# The Walking Dead Season 6



## GHook93

Great beginning. That was intense and it's back to man vs zombie. 

I love how they are starting. 

After the shit of Fear the Walking Dead, this was a great relief!


----------



## Gracie

I am eagerly awaiting it to come on. One hour and 20 minutes!


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I am eagerly awaiting it to come on. One hour and 20 minutes!



It's a good one! It removes the stench left over from FWD!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hortysir

Loved it


HUGE!


----------



## Gracie

35 minutes!!!


----------



## hortysir

Gracie said:


> 35 minutes!!!


Don't drink too much wine.

No spoilers, but it jumps back and forth in time (distinguishes by black and white vs color)
So ya gotta be "into it"
Best episode evah!!!


----------



## Gracie

25 minutes!!! And I haven't sneaked a peek at spoiler websites either. This is a first, lol.


----------



## Gracie

Damn good opening of the new season! Shitloads of walkers this time. They said on Talking Dead they used 1000 people this go round. Dayum and double dayum. Glad Carter is dead though. I didn't much care for him. I don't like DeAnna either, to be honest.

Is it just me or is Morgan and Michonne feeling some vibes for each other?


----------



## The Great Goose

I didn't like the switching back and forth in time. It makes me think it was rubbish so they edited it that way to make it better.


----------



## The Great Goose

GHook93 said:


> Great beginning. That was intense and it's back to man vs zombie.
> 
> I love how they are starting.
> 
> After the shit of Fear the Walking Dead, this was a great relief!


FtWD Was made for assholes. They wanted to catch the asshole market.


----------



## ChrisL

The Great Goose said:


> I didn't like the switching back and forth in time. It makes me think it was rubbish so they edited it that way to make it better.



I didn't like that either.  I wish they would stop trying to be . . . whatever they think they are being and just tell the story straight.  I find all of these "flash back" scenes to be kind of confusing.  I'm like, "what the hell is going on now?"  

Other than that, no complaints.  Great show!  So glad it's back on now.


----------



## Politico

Terrible writing as usual. Psycho Rick did exactly what I said he would. Go all I am the the Gubberner and this is my town. Everywhere he goes he destroys. i would have shot his loser ass in the face and been done with it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Terrible episode.

I did garner one interesting observation, that inexplicably I never noticed before.  How come some of the zombies have clean shiny nicely combed/groomed hair?  lol


----------



## hortysir

NYcarbineer said:


> Terrible episode.
> 
> I did garner one interesting observation, that inexplicably I never noticed before.  How come some of the zombies have clean shiny nicely combed/groomed hair?  lol


Undertakers........


----------



## Montrovant

I don't like black and white.  That was annoying.  I didn't mind the flashbacks, just the loss of color.

So.....who turned on the siren?  Whoever is behind the W carved into walker foreheads?  Another disgruntled resident of the town, maybe the kid of the guy Rick shot?


----------



## The Great Goose

Montrovant said:


> I don't like black and white.  That was annoying.  I didn't mind the flashbacks, just the loss of color.
> 
> So.....who turned on the siren?  Whoever is behind the W carved into walker foreheads?  Another disgruntled resident of the town, maybe the kid of the guy Rick shot?


ricks an adulterous murderer.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> I don't like black and white.  That was annoying.  I didn't mind the flashbacks, just the loss of color.
> 
> So.....who turned on the siren?  Whoever is behind the W carved into walker foreheads?  Another disgruntled resident of the town, maybe the kid of the guy Rick shot?



Or some of the people that they talked about that they had banished?  Remember that?  They said they had taken some people in and it didn't work out, so they banished them and hid their weapons.  Those people are probably not very happy about that.  To me, that is the more likely scenario.  There is someone who is controlling those zombies.  Remember on previous episodes last season where they showed all the zombies going into that parking lot with the trucks and there was a horn sound?  Then, someone set all those zombies up in those abandoned trucks and booby trapped them too when they attacked Daryl and the other guy.  Someone has it out for them.


----------



## Billo_Really

I want to know who sounded that fuckin' horn?


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like black and white.  That was annoying.  I didn't mind the flashbacks, just the loss of color.
> 
> So.....who turned on the siren?  Whoever is behind the W carved into walker foreheads?  Another disgruntled resident of the town, maybe the kid of the guy Rick shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or some of the people that they talked about that they had banished?  Remember that?  They said they had taken some people in and it didn't work out, so they banished them and hid their weapons.  Those people are probably not very happy about that.  To me, that is the more likely scenario.  There is someone who is controlling those zombies.  Remember on previous episodes last season where they showed all the zombies going into that parking lot with the trucks and there was a horn sound?  Then, someone set all those zombies up in those abandoned trucks and booby trapped them too when they attacked Daryl and the other guy.  Someone has it out for them.
Click to expand...


I had forgotten about the banishment talk.  I would guess those are the same people who have carved the W into walkers and set the trap.  It's hard to remember all the details between seasons.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> I want to know who sounded that fuckin' horn?



Twas the bad guys.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ChrisL said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know who sounded that fuckin' horn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twas the bad guys.
Click to expand...


The same guys who set the trap at the Food Distribution Center


----------



## CrusaderFrank

How come Tyrion Lannister wasn't in this epis...er, never mind I confused shows


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> How come Tyrion Lannister wasn't in this epis...er, never mind I confused shows



Lol.  Who is that?  Oh, I googled, GOT.  I don't watch that one.


----------



## Billo_Really

CrusaderFrank said:


> The same guys who set the trap at the Food Distribution Center


So you're saying it was the Wolves?


----------



## Gracie

If it is the Wolves, that means they have a spy INSIDE Alexandria. 
That chick...the one Carrrrrrrrrrrrl was in the tree with...she wanders off a lot. And she kinda looks like that young wolf dude that first met up with Morgan. Could be her brother?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CrusaderFrank said:


> How come Tyrion Lannister wasn't in this epis...er, never mind I confused shows



I dunno about Tyrion, but Tywin Lannister would make the best zombie survivor group leader, EVAH. lol







He'd be like the Guv without all the crazy, and a sweet British accent to boot!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Billo_Really said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same guys who set the trap at the Food Distribution Center
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying it was the Wolves?
Click to expand...


I just hope it wasn't that stupid spazzy priest causing trouble again.

God, I want that guy to die already.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't think one little girl would be capable of doing all this on her own.


----------



## Slyhunter

Probably the man's son trying to get revenge for his fathers death.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Slyhunter said:


> Probably the man's son trying to get revenge for his fathers death.



Geez. Let's hope not. That'd be a real dumbass thing to do.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come Tyrion Lannister wasn't in this epis...er, never mind I confused shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about Tyrion, but Tywin Lannister would make the best zombie survivor group leader, EVAH. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'd be like the Guv without all the crazy, and a sweet British accent to boot!
Click to expand...


He seems like an asshole to me.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the man's son trying to get revenge for his fathers death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez. Let's hope not. That'd be a real dumbass thing to do.
Click to expand...


That is not the case at all.  These things were going on before the father's death.  It's not just ONE person.  It is going to be a group who was banned from the community and have hard feelings.  That's what I think anyway.


----------



## ChrisL

Don't any of you remember when the mayor lady of the town told Rick and the group that she had banished people from the community?  She said they had taken in a group but it didn't work out, so they banished them and hid their weapons.  THAT is who is probably behind all of this.


----------



## GHook93

I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.

The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!

Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!

Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.


----------



## GHook93

Billo_Really said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same guys who set the trap at the Food Distribution Center
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying it was the Wolves?
Click to expand...


Nothing gets passed you Sherlock!

That is what they want you to believe. I think it is someone else, such the kid who dad was just killed! He might want revenge on Rick's group and this is a good way to get it.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> If it is the Wolves, that means they have a spy INSIDE Alexandria.
> That chick...the one Carrrrrrrrrrrrl was in the tree with...she wanders off a lot. And she kinda looks like that young wolf dude that first met up with Morgan. Could be her brother?



Good theory. She seemed a little nutty!


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same guys who set the trap at the Food Distribution Center
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying it was the Wolves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing gets passed you Sherlock!
> 
> That is what they want you to believe. I think it is someone else, such the kid who dad was just killed! He might want revenge on Rick's group and this is a good way to get it.
Click to expand...


No way. Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is the Wolves, that means they have a spy INSIDE Alexandria.
> That chick...the one Carrrrrrrrrrrrl was in the tree with...she wanders off a lot. And she kinda looks like that young wolf dude that first met up with Morgan. Could be her brother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good theory. She seemed a little nutty!
Click to expand...


You guys are fucking crazy.  LOL.   

Don't you remember the part with the booby trapped trucks?  You think a lone little girl could do all of that by herself?  If that is the case, then the season would be a HUGE disappointment because that is retarded as all hell.


----------



## ChrisL

Lol. Yes, let's just forget all about the two men who attacked Morgan in the woods, and blame the little girl.    It must be the little girl who is carving W into zombie heads too, right?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Don't any of you remember when the mayor lady of the town told Rick and the group that she had banished people from the community?  She said they had taken in a group but it didn't work out, so they banished them and hid their weapons.  THAT is who is probably behind all of this.



The Wolves might very well *be* those people, for all we know. I guess we'll just have to wait and find out.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

GHook93 said:


> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.



Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.

Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't any of you remember when the mayor lady of the town told Rick and the group that she had banished people from the community?  She said they had taken in a group but it didn't work out, so they banished them and hid their weapons.  THAT is who is probably behind all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wolves might very well *be* those people, for all we know. I guess we'll just have to wait and find out.
Click to expand...


That's what I'm saying.  If the little girl is involved, she is part of a group and not acting alone, that's for sure.    I wonder if some people even watched last season at all!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come Tyrion Lannister wasn't in this epis...er, never mind I confused shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about Tyrion, but Tywin Lannister would make the best zombie survivor group leader, EVAH. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'd be like the Guv without all the crazy, and a sweet British accent to boot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He seems like an asshole to me.
Click to expand...


He's a bad ass asshole who gets things done.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come Tyrion Lannister wasn't in this epis...er, never mind I confused shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about Tyrion, but Tywin Lannister would make the best zombie survivor group leader, EVAH. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'd be like the Guv without all the crazy, and a sweet British accent to boot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He seems like an asshole to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a bad ass asshole who gets things done.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't want him being my leader.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come Tyrion Lannister wasn't in this epis...er, never mind I confused shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about Tyrion, but Tywin Lannister would make the best zombie survivor group leader, EVAH. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'd be like the Guv without all the crazy, and a sweet British accent to boot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He seems like an asshole to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a bad ass asshole who gets things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want him being my leader.
Click to expand...


Well, like I said, he gets things done. He's kind of stern, and isn't afraid to kill people when they're causing trouble, but he's also not crazy or sadistic for the Hell of it. He's just very, *very *practical and efficient, kind of like the Guv, without all the psychotic pathological B.S.

Rick's kind of headed in that direction too. He's just kind of a wishy-washy and overly emotional unstable ass about it.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come Tyrion Lannister wasn't in this epis...er, never mind I confused shows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about Tyrion, but Tywin Lannister would make the best zombie survivor group leader, EVAH. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'd be like the Guv without all the crazy, and a sweet British accent to boot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He seems like an asshole to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a bad ass asshole who gets things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want him being my leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, like I said, he gets things done. He's kind of stern, and isn't afraid to kill people when they're causing trouble, but he's also not crazy or sadistic for the Hell of it. He's just very, *very *practical and efficient, kind of like the Guv, without all the psychotic pathological B.S.
> 
> Rick's kind of headed in that direction too. He's just kind of a wishy-washy and overly emotional unstable ass about it.
Click to expand...


Meh, I don't mind Rick at all.


----------



## ChrisL

As a matter of fact, I like Rick.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't any of you remember when the mayor lady of the town told Rick and the group that she had banished people from the community?  She said they had taken in a group but it didn't work out, so they banished them and hid their weapons.  THAT is who is probably behind all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wolves might very well *be* those people, for all we know. I guess we'll just have to wait and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying.  If the little girl is involved, she is part of a group and not acting alone, that's for sure.    I wonder if some people even watched last season at all!
Click to expand...


I honestly dunno at this point. It could be the kid, it could be the girl, it could be the priest, or it could be any one of them, working with the wolves.

I guess we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno about Tyrion, but Tywin Lannister would make the best zombie survivor group leader, EVAH. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He'd be like the Guv without all the crazy, and a sweet British accent to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He seems like an asshole to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a bad ass asshole who gets things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want him being my leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, like I said, he gets things done. He's kind of stern, and isn't afraid to kill people when they're causing trouble, but he's also not crazy or sadistic for the Hell of it. He's just very, *very *practical and efficient, kind of like the Guv, without all the psychotic pathological B.S.
> 
> Rick's kind of headed in that direction too. He's just kind of a wishy-washy and overly emotional unstable ass about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, I don't mind Rick at all.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> As a matter of fact, I like Rick.



Rick's alright when he actually sets his mind out to do something and comes up with a plan to accomplish it.

He has a tendency to act on emotion and not really think things through though. Starting a fist fight with that woman's husband, and then screaming like a mad man while pointing a gun at everyone, was just stupid.

Meanwhile...


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He seems like an asshole to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a bad ass asshole who gets things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want him being my leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, like I said, he gets things done. He's kind of stern, and isn't afraid to kill people when they're causing trouble, but he's also not crazy or sadistic for the Hell of it. He's just very, *very *practical and efficient, kind of like the Guv, without all the psychotic pathological B.S.
> 
> Rick's kind of headed in that direction too. He's just kind of a wishy-washy and overly emotional unstable ass about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, I don't mind Rick at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, I like Rick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick's alright when he actually sets his mind out to do something and comes up with a plan to accomplish it.
> 
> He has a tendency to act on emotion and not really think things through though. Starting a fist fight with that woman's husband, and then screaming like a mad man while pointing a gun at everyone, was just stupid.
> 
> Meanwhile...
Click to expand...


True, but he is a human being under an incredible amount of stress.  

Those other people from GOT are NOT like real human beings from what I gather.


----------



## boedicca

Oops!  I thought this was a thread about the aged white people in the Democrat Debate.

Nevermind.


----------



## Montrovant

Sgt_Gath said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
Click to expand...


Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.

Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.


----------



## Montrovant

boedicca said:


> Oops!  I thought this was a thread about the aged white people in the Democrat Debate.
> 
> Nevermind.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
Click to expand...


Well, there have been plenty of teenagers make pipe bombs.  It's pretty simple actually.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a bad ass asshole who gets things done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't want him being my leader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, like I said, he gets things done. He's kind of stern, and isn't afraid to kill people when they're causing trouble, but he's also not crazy or sadistic for the Hell of it. He's just very, *very *practical and efficient, kind of like the Guv, without all the psychotic pathological B.S.
> 
> Rick's kind of headed in that direction too. He's just kind of a wishy-washy and overly emotional unstable ass about it. [emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, I don't mind Rick at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, I like Rick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rick's alright when he actually sets his mind out to do something and comes up with a plan to accomplish it.
> 
> He has a tendency to act on emotion and not really think things through though. Starting a fist fight with that woman's husband, and then screaming like a mad man while pointing a gun at everyone, was just stupid.
> 
> Meanwhile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but he is a human being under an incredible amount of stress.
> 
> Those other people from GOT are NOT like real human beings from what I gather.
Click to expand...


Eh. GoT has more than its share of silly ass people as well, make no mistake. Lol

Tywin vs Rick really isn't a fair comparison though. Rick was just a small town sheriff. Tywin's a veteran general, who basically ruled an entire country as its prime minister for 20 years. [emoji38]


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Montrovant said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there have been plenty of teenagers make pipe bombs.  It's pretty simple actually.
Click to expand...


Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.

All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.


----------



## Montrovant

Sgt_Gath said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there have been plenty of teenagers make pipe bombs.  It's pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.
> 
> All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.
Click to expand...


Maybe, I guess it depends on how well zombies in general, and these in particular, burn.  You could end up with a bunch of zombies coming after you while on fire!


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is the Wolves, that means they have a spy INSIDE Alexandria.
> That chick...the one Carrrrrrrrrrrrl was in the tree with...she wanders off a lot. And she kinda looks like that young wolf dude that first met up with Morgan. Could be her brother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good theory. She seemed a little nutty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are fucking crazy.  LOL.
> 
> Don't you remember the part with the booby trapped trucks?  You think a lone little girl could do all of that by herself?  If that is the case, then the season would be a HUGE disappointment because that is retarded as all hell.
Click to expand...


No, this is TV land were the most obvious culprit is not always the culprit.

I think the theory is Carl's GF is part of the wolfpack and she is a plant. No one is saying she set up the Walker trap at the food depository, rather she is the one set off the horn.

My guess is it's the Wolves!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there have been plenty of teenagers make pipe bombs.  It's pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.
> 
> All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I just kind of abandoned our conversation.  Lol.  I had some work come in.   

I'm sure there are some things they could do.  It's not like these zombies are smart or anything.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is the Wolves, that means they have a spy INSIDE Alexandria.
> That chick...the one Carrrrrrrrrrrrl was in the tree with...she wanders off a lot. And she kinda looks like that young wolf dude that first met up with Morgan. Could be her brother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good theory. She seemed a little nutty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are fucking crazy.  LOL.
> 
> Don't you remember the part with the booby trapped trucks?  You think a lone little girl could do all of that by herself?  If that is the case, then the season would be a HUGE disappointment because that is retarded as all hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, this is TV land were the most obvious culprit is not always the culprit.
> 
> I think the theory is Carl's GF is part of the wolfpack and she is a plant. No one is saying she set up the Walker trap at the food depository, rather she is the one set off the horn.
> 
> My guess is it's the Wolves!
Click to expand...


I would agree.  There is just no way one person is doing all of this.  This is the work of a group of people, and the "banished people" were mentioned for a reason.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there have been plenty of teenagers make pipe bombs.  It's pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.
> 
> All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just kind of abandoned our conversation.  Lol.  I had some work come in.
> 
> I'm sure there are some things they could do.  It's not like these zombies are smart or anything.
Click to expand...


I can understand that. I will probably be out of it for a few months. It is my last day on one job and starting a new job on Monday.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there have been plenty of teenagers make pipe bombs.  It's pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.
> 
> All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just kind of abandoned our conversation.  Lol.  I had some work come in.
> 
> I'm sure there are some things they could do.  It's not like these zombies are smart or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can understand that. I will probably be out of it for a few months. It is my last day on one job and starting a new job on Monday.
Click to expand...


Well, I work from home on the computer.  So, sometimes when I have some time in between jobs, I will read and post until something comes up.  Then, back to work!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Montrovant said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there have been plenty of teenagers make pipe bombs.  It's pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.
> 
> All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, I guess it depends on how well zombies in general, and these in particular, burn.  You could end up with a bunch of zombies coming after you while on fire!
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there have been plenty of teenagers make pipe bombs.  It's pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.
> 
> All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just kind of abandoned our conversation.  Lol.  I had some work come in.
> 
> I'm sure there are some things they could do.  It's not like these zombies are smart or anything.
Click to expand...


Come to think of it, we never did find out what was up with that giant cloud of smoke or all of those burnt walkers from last season, did we?

That kind of thing gets on my nerves.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there have been plenty of teenagers make pipe bombs.  It's pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.
> 
> All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, I guess it depends on how well zombies in general, and these in particular, burn.  You could end up with a bunch of zombies coming after you while on fire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there have been plenty of teenagers make pipe bombs.  It's pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.
> 
> All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just kind of abandoned our conversation.  Lol.  I had some work come in.
> 
> I'm sure there are some things they could do.  It's not like these zombies are smart or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, we never did find out what was up with that giant cloud of smoke or all of those burnt walkers from last season, did we?
> 
> That kind of thing gets on my nerves.
Click to expand...


That incident, these latest incidents, and the statement the mayor woman (God I can't remember her name - lol) made about taking people in and it not working out is probably all going to tie together hopefully.


----------



## Gracie

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't any of you remember when the mayor lady of the town told Rick and the group that she had banished people from the community?  She said they had taken in a group but it didn't work out, so they banished them and hid their weapons.  THAT is who is probably behind all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wolves might very well *be* those people, for all we know. I guess we'll just have to wait and find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I'm saying.  If the little girl is involved, she is part of a group and not acting alone, that's for sure.    I wonder if some people even watched last season at all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I honestly dunno at this point. It could be the kid, it could be the girl, it could be the priest, or it could be any one of them, working with the wolves.
> 
> I guess we'll have to wait and see!
Click to expand...

The girl is semi new herself. Remember when Carrrrrrrl was first introduced to her in that house with the other guys? Very standoffish, very quiet, very WEIRD. Climbs the wall and goes wandering around. I bet she is one of the Wolves.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there have been plenty of teenagers make pipe bombs.  It's pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.
> 
> All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, I guess it depends on how well zombies in general, and these in particular, burn.  You could end up with a bunch of zombies coming after you while on fire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think Rick has become one of the most unlikable characters on the show. The BS with watching Morgan like he was a threats was stupid. Come on that was BS. The way he handled the abusive husband, was plain bat-shit retarded.
> 
> The episode was good TV, but Rick's solution was bat shit retarded. Made perfectly for TV. The guy who got his face bit off was right there has to be a better way and getting rid of Rick is a great idea. The walkers were fish in a barrel. Why not reinforce the weak areas. Why couldn't they build that fence between the two semis and reinforce the semis? Second, why not try to reduce there numbers as much as possible. Start them on fire. Shoot a few. Get close to the edge and poke them in the head with spears. Toss rocks on them.They have a bunch of experienced zombie killers, they could get creative!
> 
> Once all the Walkers are dead make the Walker trap more of a secured strategic trap. Add lures to the trap aka NOISE! Rick theorizes that the reason Alexandria was never attacked is because all the Walkers kept getting trapped in this area. Why not use it to their advantage? It could be like the roach hotels!
> 
> Might not be the most exciting TV, so that is why rationale gets tossed to the curb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there have been plenty of teenagers make pipe bombs.  It's pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.
> 
> All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just kind of abandoned our conversation.  Lol.  I had some work come in.
> 
> I'm sure there are some things they could do.  It's not like these zombies are smart or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, we never did find out what was up with that giant cloud of smoke or all of those burnt walkers from last season, did we?
> 
> That kind of thing gets on my nerves.
Click to expand...


And let's not forget that someone is carving a "W" into the foreheads of zombies.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there have been plenty of teenagers make pipe bombs.  It's pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.
> 
> All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, I guess it depends on how well zombies in general, and these in particular, burn.  You could end up with a bunch of zombies coming after you while on fire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I really didn't understand why they didn't just blow the Walkers up or something.
> 
> Even if you drive the herd away, it could always come back at some point in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there have been plenty of teenagers make pipe bombs.  It's pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.
> 
> All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just kind of abandoned our conversation.  Lol.  I had some work come in.
> 
> I'm sure there are some things they could do.  It's not like these zombies are smart or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, we never did find out what was up with that giant cloud of smoke or all of those burnt walkers from last season, did we?
> 
> That kind of thing gets on my nerves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that someone is carving a "W" into the foreheads of zombies.
Click to expand...


I think that's the wolves. I guess we'll find out though!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there have been plenty of teenagers make pipe bombs.  It's pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.
> 
> All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe, I guess it depends on how well zombies in general, and these in particular, burn.  You could end up with a bunch of zombies coming after you while on fire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blow them up with what?  Remember, there are very limited resources and few people with the expertise to use them.
> 
> Sure, it's a contrived plot for the show.  Still, there are thousands, maybe tens of thousands of walkers, and supposedly more coming all the time.  Putting up a fence might not be enough to hold back those kinds of numbers and they may not have the equipment or explosives or accelerants needed to effectively thin the herd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there have been plenty of teenagers make pipe bombs.  It's pretty simple actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.
> 
> All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just kind of abandoned our conversation.  Lol.  I had some work come in.
> 
> I'm sure there are some things they could do.  It's not like these zombies are smart or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, we never did find out what was up with that giant cloud of smoke or all of those burnt walkers from last season, did we?
> 
> That kind of thing gets on my nerves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that someone is carving a "W" into the foreheads of zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's the wolves. I guess we'll find out though!
Click to expand...


So what makes you think there are two separate groups?  I think it is all related and all being done by the same group.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.
> 
> All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I guess it depends on how well zombies in general, and these in particular, burn.  You could end up with a bunch of zombies coming after you while on fire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I would've tried to set them all on fire.
> 
> All clustered together like that, they probably would have burned pretty easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just kind of abandoned our conversation.  Lol.  I had some work come in.
> 
> I'm sure there are some things they could do.  It's not like these zombies are smart or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, we never did find out what was up with that giant cloud of smoke or all of those burnt walkers from last season, did we?
> 
> That kind of thing gets on my nerves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that someone is carving a "W" into the foreheads of zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's the wolves. I guess we'll find out though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what makes you think there are two separate groups?  I think it is all related and all being done by the same group.
Click to expand...


The wolves are definitely going to be the major bad guys going forward here. Whether there's another group, I couldn't say.

I kind of doubt it though.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, I guess it depends on how well zombies in general, and these in particular, burn.  You could end up with a bunch of zombies coming after you while on fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just kind of abandoned our conversation.  Lol.  I had some work come in.
> 
> I'm sure there are some things they could do.  It's not like these zombies are smart or anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, we never did find out what was up with that giant cloud of smoke or all of those burnt walkers from last season, did we?
> 
> That kind of thing gets on my nerves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that someone is carving a "W" into the foreheads of zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's the wolves. I guess we'll find out though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what makes you think there are two separate groups?  I think it is all related and all being done by the same group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wolves are definitely going to be the major bad guys going forward here. Whether there's another group, I couldn't say.
> 
> I kind of doubt it though.
Click to expand...


Oh, I guess I misunderstood your post.  It sounded to me like you were saying the "Wolves" (stupid name - lol) were responsible for the cutting of the zombies foreheads but not for the other incidents.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, we never did find out what was up with that giant cloud of smoke or all of those burnt walkers from last season, did we?
> 
> That kind of thing gets on my nerves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget that someone is carving a "W" into the foreheads of zombies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's the wolves. I guess we'll find out though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what makes you think there are two separate groups?  I think it is all related and all being done by the same group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wolves are definitely going to be the major bad guys going forward here. Whether there's another group, I couldn't say.
> 
> I kind of doubt it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I guess I misunderstood your post.  It sounded to me like you were saying the "Wolves" (stupid name - lol) were responsible for the cutting of the zombies foreheads but not for the other incidents.
Click to expand...


Nah. The Wolves are most likely responsible for all of it, unless the writers have got a *major* trick up their sleeves.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Sgt_Gath said:


> Nah. The Wolves are most likely responsible for all of it, unless the writers have got a *major* trick up their sleeves.



I think the wolves and the creepy teenager girl are to obvious, I think in the end it will turn out to have been Fr. Gabriel.


>>>>


----------



## ChrisL

WorldWatcher said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. The Wolves are most likely responsible for all of it, unless the writers have got a *major* trick up their sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wolves and the creepy teenager girl are to obvious, I think in the end it will turn out to have been Fr. Gabriel.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Well, he is weird, and I don't like or trust him at all.  Something is seriously wrong with him.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

WorldWatcher said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. The Wolves are most likely responsible for all of it, unless the writers have got a *major* trick up their sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wolves and the creepy teenager girl are to obvious, I think in the end it will turn out to have been Fr. Gabriel.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Yeah. I'm getting the same vibe. If the wolves aren't involved, it'll almost certainly be that stupid ads priest.

Can't believe they killed off Noah so soon, but that jackass keeps hanging around.


----------



## Montrovant

WorldWatcher said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. The Wolves are most likely responsible for all of it, unless the writers have got a *major* trick up their sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wolves and the creepy teenager girl are to obvious, I think in the end it will turn out to have been Fr. Gabriel.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


He doesn't come off as clever enough to pull something this potentially elaborate off.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. The Wolves are most likely responsible for all of it, unless the writers have got a *major* trick up their sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wolves and the creepy teenager girl are to obvious, I think in the end it will turn out to have been Fr. Gabriel.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't come off as clever enough to pull something this potentially elaborate off.
Click to expand...


Lol.  True.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Montrovant said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. The Wolves are most likely responsible for all of it, unless the writers have got a *major* trick up their sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wolves and the creepy teenager girl are to obvious, I think in the end it will turn out to have been Fr. Gabriel.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't come off as clever enough to pull something this potentially elaborate off.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. The Wolves are most likely responsible for all of it, unless the writers have got a *major* trick up their sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wolves and the creepy teenager girl are to obvious, I think in the end it will turn out to have been Fr. Gabriel.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't come off as clever enough to pull something this potentially elaborate off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  True.
Click to expand...


You never know. He might've just blundered into it by blind spazzy stupidity, like he did with those walkers he let in the gate last season. [emoji38]


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. The Wolves are most likely responsible for all of it, unless the writers have got a *major* trick up their sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wolves and the creepy teenager girl are to obvious, I think in the end it will turn out to have been Fr. Gabriel.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't come off as clever enough to pull something this potentially elaborate off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. The Wolves are most likely responsible for all of it, unless the writers have got a *major* trick up their sleeves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the wolves and the creepy teenager girl are to obvious, I think in the end it will turn out to have been Fr. Gabriel.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't come off as clever enough to pull something this potentially elaborate off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  True.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never know. He might've just blundered into it by blind spazzy stupidity, like he did with those walkers he let in the gate last season. [emoji38]
Click to expand...


That preacher pisses me off!    I really want him to get it.  He is no help at all to the group and, in fact, is a HUGE liability, even if he isn't involved with the latest incident.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. The Wolves are most likely responsible for all of it, unless the writers have got a *major* trick up their sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wolves and the creepy teenager girl are to obvious, I think in the end it will turn out to have been Fr. Gabriel.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't come off as clever enough to pull something this potentially elaborate off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. The Wolves are most likely responsible for all of it, unless the writers have got a *major* trick up their sleeves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the wolves and the creepy teenager girl are to obvious, I think in the end it will turn out to have been Fr. Gabriel.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't come off as clever enough to pull something this potentially elaborate off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  True.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never know. He might've just blundered into it by blind spazzy stupidity, like he did with those walkers he let in the gate last season. [emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That preacher pisses me off!  [emoji38]  I really want him to get it.  He is no help at all to the group and, in fact, is a HUGE liability, even if he isn't involved with the latest incident.
Click to expand...


Yeah. He's pretty much only there to piss the audience off at this point. Lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. The Wolves are most likely responsible for all of it, unless the writers have got a *major* trick up their sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wolves and the creepy teenager girl are to obvious, I think in the end it will turn out to have been Fr. Gabriel.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't come off as clever enough to pull something this potentially elaborate off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wolves and the creepy teenager girl are to obvious, I think in the end it will turn out to have been Fr. Gabriel.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't come off as clever enough to pull something this potentially elaborate off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  True.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never know. He might've just blundered into it by blind spazzy stupidity, like he did with those walkers he let in the gate last season. [emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That preacher pisses me off!  [emoji38]  I really want him to get it.  He is no help at all to the group and, in fact, is a HUGE liability, even if he isn't involved with the latest incident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. He's pretty much only there to piss the audience off at this point. Lol
Click to expand...


I don't know, but I think I would have gotten rid of his double-crossing arse by now.  Lol.


----------



## GHook93

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. The Wolves are most likely responsible for all of it, unless the writers have got a *major* trick up their sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wolves and the creepy teenager girl are to obvious, I think in the end it will turn out to have been Fr. Gabriel.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't come off as clever enough to pull something this potentially elaborate off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the wolves and the creepy teenager girl are to obvious, I think in the end it will turn out to have been Fr. Gabriel.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't come off as clever enough to pull something this potentially elaborate off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  True.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You never know. He might've just blundered into it by blind spazzy stupidity, like he did with those walkers he let in the gate last season. [emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That preacher pisses me off!  [emoji38]  I really want him to get it.  He is no help at all to the group and, in fact, is a HUGE liability, even if he isn't involved with the latest incident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. He's pretty much only there to piss the audience off at this point. Lol
Click to expand...

There can always be redemption! The guy that tried to kill Glen seems like he can be redeemed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

Episode 2: Easily best episode of the show! Carol might be the best character on TV. She is awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Looks like it was the Wolves, after all. 

I agree. That was a damn good episode, much better than the one before.

It frankly kind of serves the Alexandrians right. Their security was always a joke to say the least.


----------



## GHook93

Sgt_Gath said:


> Looks like it was the Wolves, after all.
> 
> I agree. That was a damn good episode, much better than the one before.
> 
> It frankly kind of serves the Alexandrians right. Their security was always a joke to say the least.



I won't say serves them right, but at least they understand better.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Well, I missed the entire show because the game was on until almost midnight.  It's on again at 1 a.m. and I'm going to try to stay up and watch it.  I've been reading your posts and cheating a little though.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

GHook93 said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it was the Wolves, after all.
> 
> I agree. That was a damn good episode, much better than the one before.
> 
> It frankly kind of serves the Alexandrians right. Their security was always a joke to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say serves them right, but at least they understand better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Are there even any left at this point?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it was the Wolves, after all.
> 
> I agree. That was a damn good episode, much better than the one before.
> 
> It frankly kind of serves the Alexandrians right. Their security was always a joke to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say serves them right, but at least they understand better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there even any left at this point?
Click to expand...


Did anyone from the group die this week?  Do tell.    You don't have to give the story away.  I just want to know if anyone from the group got eaten.  Lol.  Maybe the preacher?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it was the Wolves, after all.
> 
> I agree. That was a damn good episode, much better than the one before.
> 
> It frankly kind of serves the Alexandrians right. Their security was always a joke to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say serves them right, but at least they understand better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there even any left at this point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did anyone from the group die this week?  Do tell.    You don't have to give the story away.  I just want to know if anyone from the group got eaten.  Lol.  Maybe the preacher?
Click to expand...


Nah. I wish. 

They basically introduced a metric crapton of new extras in Alexandria, just so they could get killed off.

I could've sworn that Alexandria only had like 10 people living in it before today's episode. lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it was the Wolves, after all.
> 
> I agree. That was a damn good episode, much better than the one before.
> 
> It frankly kind of serves the Alexandrians right. Their security was always a joke to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say serves them right, but at least they understand better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there even any left at this point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did anyone from the group die this week?  Do tell.    You don't have to give the story away.  I just want to know if anyone from the group got eaten.  Lol.  Maybe the preacher?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. I wish.
> 
> They basically introduced a metric crapton of new extras in Alexandria, just so they could get killed off.
> 
> I could've sworn that Alexandria only had like 10 people living in it before today's episode. lol
Click to expand...


Darn.    I was hoping it would be preacher's turn.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it was the Wolves, after all.
> 
> I agree. That was a damn good episode, much better than the one before.
> 
> It frankly kind of serves the Alexandrians right. Their security was always a joke to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say serves them right, but at least they understand better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there even any left at this point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did anyone from the group die this week?  Do tell.    You don't have to give the story away.  I just want to know if anyone from the group got eaten.  Lol.  Maybe the preacher?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. I wish.
> 
> They basically introduced a metric crapton of new extras in Alexandria, just so they could get killed off.
> 
> I could've sworn that Alexandria only had like 10 people living in it before today's episode. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darn.    I was hoping it would be preacher's turn.
Click to expand...


He was actually _slightly _less obnoxious than usual tonight.

Maybe they're trying to make him into a hero now. lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say serves them right, but at least they understand better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there even any left at this point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did anyone from the group die this week?  Do tell.    You don't have to give the story away.  I just want to know if anyone from the group got eaten.  Lol.  Maybe the preacher?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. I wish.
> 
> They basically introduced a metric crapton of new extras in Alexandria, just so they could get killed off.
> 
> I could've sworn that Alexandria only had like 10 people living in it before today's episode. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darn.    I was hoping it would be preacher's turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was actually _slightly _less obnoxious than usual tonight.
> 
> Maybe they're trying to make him into a hero now. lol
Click to expand...


It's just starting now.  What is JSS?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there even any left at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone from the group die this week?  Do tell.    You don't have to give the story away.  I just want to know if anyone from the group got eaten.  Lol.  Maybe the preacher?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. I wish.
> 
> They basically introduced a metric crapton of new extras in Alexandria, just so they could get killed off.
> 
> I could've sworn that Alexandria only had like 10 people living in it before today's episode. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darn.    I was hoping it would be preacher's turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was actually _slightly _less obnoxious than usual tonight.
> 
> Maybe they're trying to make him into a hero now. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just starting now.  What is JSS?
Click to expand...


Dunno. They didn't say.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone from the group die this week?  Do tell.    You don't have to give the story away.  I just want to know if anyone from the group got eaten.  Lol.  Maybe the preacher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I wish.
> 
> They basically introduced a metric crapton of new extras in Alexandria, just so they could get killed off.
> 
> I could've sworn that Alexandria only had like 10 people living in it before today's episode. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darn.    I was hoping it would be preacher's turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was actually _slightly _less obnoxious than usual tonight.
> 
> Maybe they're trying to make him into a hero now. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just starting now.  What is JSS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno. They didn't say.
Click to expand...


I hate when they do that.


----------



## Gracie

Enid, the JSS girl...is a wolf. Betcha betcha betcha. Which is why she left. And how the wolves knew so much about that place. Insider info and Enid is the info.

Anyway, I wish pussy DeAnna woulda been snuffed off. I dislike her. A lot. Fucking politician that knows squat.

Carol, as usual, got things done. I am a bit disappointed in Morgan though. He let them go instead of  killing them. 

Meanwhile, betcha there are walkers in the back of that tracker trailer that is still sitting there. They got the horn off, but the herd is on its way..and some are already there...in the back of the truck.


----------



## Gracie

And...I STILL don't get why they don't head to a coastal area. In any situation like that, having protection on one side..forever...like the ocean....leaves only three sides to protect. Duh, duh duh. Find a damn boat, an island, kill off walkers still on that island and survive.


----------



## ChrisL

Morgan?  Cripes.  I can't believe he didn't kill those guys and one of them picked up what looked to be a gun before he ran off!


----------



## Katzndogz

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone from the group die this week?  Do tell.    You don't have to give the story away.  I just want to know if anyone from the group got eaten.  Lol.  Maybe the preacher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I wish.
> 
> They basically introduced a metric crapton of new extras in Alexandria, just so they could get killed off.
> 
> I could've sworn that Alexandria only had like 10 people living in it before today's episode. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darn.    I was hoping it would be preacher's turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was actually _slightly _less obnoxious than usual tonight.
> 
> Maybe they're trying to make him into a hero now. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just starting now.  What is JSS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno. They didn't say.
Click to expand...

Yes they did.  In the note Enid left for Carl.

Just survive somehow


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Tipsycatlover said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I wish.
> 
> They basically introduced a metric crapton of new extras in Alexandria, just so they could get killed off.
> 
> I could've sworn that Alexandria only had like 10 people living in it before today's episode. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn.    I was hoping it would be preacher's turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was actually _slightly _less obnoxious than usual tonight.
> 
> Maybe they're trying to make him into a hero now. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just starting now.  What is JSS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno. They didn't say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did.  In the note Enid left for Carl.
> 
> Just survive somehow
Click to expand...


Ah. Gotcha. I missed that before.


----------



## ChrisL

Tipsycatlover said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I wish.
> 
> They basically introduced a metric crapton of new extras in Alexandria, just so they could get killed off.
> 
> I could've sworn that Alexandria only had like 10 people living in it before today's episode. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn.    I was hoping it would be preacher's turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was actually _slightly _less obnoxious than usual tonight.
> 
> Maybe they're trying to make him into a hero now. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just starting now.  What is JSS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno. They didn't say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they did.  In the note Enid left for Carl.
> 
> Just survive somehow
Click to expand...


Geesh, I missed that too.  Well, thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## Gracie

For funzies...what would y'all do if this zombie thing happened? Would you stay in the middle of nowhere in a town/neighborhood surrounded by metal that MIGHT keep walkers out but WON'T keep live people out?

Me...I would do what I have been saying. Get a solid group like Grimes has....head to the coast...find some big boats....stock boats with all kinds of fishing gear...get some seeds and soil and planters...and stay at sea until an island is found. Clean it out of walkers, plant, fish, and do what pacific islanders did for centuries. Survive on food from the sea and what can be grown.

What would be YOUR plan?


----------



## WorldWatcher

Gracie said:


> For funzies...what would y'all do if this zombie thing happened? Would you stay in the middle of nowhere in a town/neighborhood surrounded by metal that MIGHT keep walkers out but WON'T keep live people out?
> 
> Me...I would do what I have been saying. Get a solid group like Grimes has....head to the coast...find some big boats....stock boats with all kinds of fishing gear...get some seeds and soil and planters...and stay at sea until an island is found. Clean it out of walkers, plant, fish, and do what pacific islanders did for centuries. Survive on food from the sea and what can be grown.
> 
> What would be YOUR plan?




I'd go to a coastal region with a few of my mates and find a medium sized boat.  Then we would find your island, kill you all and take your big boats, plants, food, and fishing gear.




>>>>


----------



## ChrisL

I'm not really sure what I would do.  I don't really fear that a zombie apocalypse would ever really happen, so I haven't made any plans for it.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Gracie said:


> For funzies...what would y'all do if this zombie thing happened? Would you stay in the middle of nowhere in a town/neighborhood surrounded by metal that MIGHT keep walkers out but WON'T keep live people out?
> 
> Me...I would do what I have been saying. Get a solid group like Grimes has....head to the coast...find some big boats....stock boats with all kinds of fishing gear...get some seeds and soil and planters...and stay at sea until an island is found. Clean it out of walkers, plant, fish, and do what pacific islanders did for centuries. Survive on food from the sea and what can be grown.
> 
> What would be YOUR plan?



Find a boat, and learn how to fish.


----------



## Montrovant

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't say serves them right, but at least they understand better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there even any left at this point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did anyone from the group die this week?  Do tell.    You don't have to give the story away.  I just want to know if anyone from the group got eaten.  Lol.  Maybe the preacher?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. I wish.
> 
> They basically introduced a metric crapton of new extras in Alexandria, just so they could get killed off.
> 
> I could've sworn that Alexandria only had like 10 people living in it before today's episode. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darn.    I was hoping it would be preacher's turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was actually _slightly _less obnoxious than usual tonight.
> 
> Maybe they're trying to make him into a hero now. lol
Click to expand...


The episode was about some people coming to terms with the reality of the post-zombie-apocalypse world while others suffer the consequences of surviving in that world.  The preacher, Morgan, and the citizens of Alexandria learn that the world is now a terrible place where the morals of the civilized world cannot apply.  Carol feels the pain of having abandoned those morals in the name of survival, of losing some humanity to live and keep others alive.

Morgan wouldn't kill the wolves, but then at the end he realizes he cannot keep that kind of 'all life is precious' mentality and he does kill the one that attacked him in the home.  Carl kills the wolf that was attacking Ron, was that the first time he killed a living human?  I'd have thought during the prison attack he'd have killed at least a couple, but this was a more intimate kind of killing, so he was hit by what he had done.  Carol is the ultimate pragmatist at this point, but that violent, murderous pragmatism hurt this time.  The end scene of Morgan and Carol passing each other was showing the crossing of their mental paths, Morgan headed toward a more violent, pragmatist mindset while Carol may be regretting how divorced from emotion she's made herself and she may head back toward a somewhat softer self.

That's my take on it anyway.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> For funzies...what would y'all do if this zombie thing happened? Would you stay in the middle of nowhere in a town/neighborhood surrounded by metal that MIGHT keep walkers out but WON'T keep live people out?
> 
> Me...I would do what I have been saying. Get a solid group like Grimes has....head to the coast...find some big boats....stock boats with all kinds of fishing gear...get some seeds and soil and planters...and stay at sea until an island is found. Clean it out of walkers, plant, fish, and do what pacific islanders did for centuries. Survive on food from the sea and what can be grown.
> 
> What would be YOUR plan?



If it were just me......I'd probably just look for the least painful way to kill myself.  I'm not built for that kind of life.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Montrovant said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there even any left at this point? [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone from the group die this week?  Do tell.    You don't have to give the story away.  I just want to know if anyone from the group got eaten.  Lol.  Maybe the preacher?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah. I wish. [emoji38]
> 
> They basically introduced a metric crapton of new extras in Alexandria, just so they could get killed off.
> 
> I could've sworn that Alexandria only had like 10 people living in it before today's episode. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darn.  [emoji38]  I was hoping it would be preacher's turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was actually _slightly _less obnoxious than usual tonight.
> 
> Maybe they're trying to make him into a hero now. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The episode was about some people coming to terms with the reality of the post-zombie-apocalypse world while others suffer the consequences of surviving in that world.  The preacher, Morgan, and the citizens of Alexandria learn that the world is now a terrible place where the morals of the civilized world cannot apply.  Carol feels the pain of having abandoned those morals in the name of survival, of losing some humanity to live and keep others alive.
> 
> Morgan wouldn't kill the wolves, but then at the end he realizes he cannot keep that kind of 'all life is precious' mentality and he does kill the one that attacked him in the home.  Carl kills the wolf that was attacking Ron, was that the first time he killed a living human?  I'd have thought during the prison attack he'd have killed at least a couple, but this was a more intimate kind of killing, so he was hit by what he had done.  Carol is the ultimate pragmatist at this point, but that violent, murderous pragmatism hurt this time.  The end scene of Morgan and Carol passing each other was showing the crossing of their mental paths, Morgan headed toward a more violent, pragmatist mindset while Carol may be regretting how divorced from emotion she's made herself and she may head back toward a somewhat softer self.
> 
> That's my take on it anyway.
Click to expand...


Carl has killed a couple of times before, IIRC. Hell! He gave his mother a C-section and shot her corpse in the head afterwards.

I frankly found his hesitancy to kill that one Wolf kind of absurd for that exact reason. Killing should be "old hat" for him by this point in the game.


----------



## Gracie

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For funzies...what would y'all do if this zombie thing happened? Would you stay in the middle of nowhere in a town/neighborhood surrounded by metal that MIGHT keep walkers out but WON'T keep live people out?
> 
> Me...I would do what I have been saying. Get a solid group like Grimes has....head to the coast...find some big boats....stock boats with all kinds of fishing gear...get some seeds and soil and planters...and stay at sea until an island is found. Clean it out of walkers, plant, fish, and do what pacific islanders did for centuries. Survive on food from the sea and what can be grown.
> 
> What would be YOUR plan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were just me......I'd probably just look for the least painful way to kill myself.  I'm not built for that kind of life.
Click to expand...

Then you would come back as a walker. Remember the one hanging from the tree? He offed himself too...and returned dangling.
Even chopping off your head wouldn't stop you from returning. Gotta scramble the brain stem. So..use a shotgun. That should make sure you stay dead!


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For funzies...what would y'all do if this zombie thing happened? Would you stay in the middle of nowhere in a town/neighborhood surrounded by metal that MIGHT keep walkers out but WON'T keep live people out?
> 
> Me...I would do what I have been saying. Get a solid group like Grimes has....head to the coast...find some big boats....stock boats with all kinds of fishing gear...get some seeds and soil and planters...and stay at sea until an island is found. Clean it out of walkers, plant, fish, and do what pacific islanders did for centuries. Survive on food from the sea and what can be grown.
> 
> What would be YOUR plan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were just me......I'd probably just look for the least painful way to kill myself.  I'm not built for that kind of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you would come back as a walker. Remember the one hanging from the tree? He offed himself too...and returned dangling.
> Even chopping off your head wouldn't stop you from returning. Gotta scramble the brain stem. So..use a shotgun. That should make sure you stay dead!
Click to expand...


I thought decapitation worked.  Didn't Michonne decapitate a number of walkers?  

I don't think I would care all that much about returning as a walker.  Maybe....on the off chance there's still some 'you' left I'd worry about it.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Montrovant said:


> I don't think I would care all that much about returning as a walker.  Maybe....on the off chance there's still some 'you' left I'd worry about it.




Decapitation removes the threat in battle since with no head the body falls and is done for.  However the head itself is still animated (can move it's mouth and eyes) because the brain stem is intact.


>>>>


----------



## Gracie

Gotta damage the brain, Mont. Remember Herschel? His head was still chomping but it was attached to nothing.

Michonne removed the bottom jaws of her walker bodyguards, and their arms. No scratching or grabbing, no lower jaw to bite.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Gotta damage the brain, Mont. Remember Herschel? His head was still chomping but it was attached to nothing.
> 
> Michonne removed the bottom jaws of her walker bodyguards, and their arms. No scratching or grabbing, no lower jaw to bite.



No, I don't remember Herschel's head.  That's from a while ago.    I guess it would depend on how high up and at what angle the decapitation occurred.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Enid, the JSS girl...is a wolf. Betcha betcha betcha. Which is why she left. And how the wolves knew so much about that place. Insider info and Enid is the info.
> 
> Anyway, I wish pussy DeAnna woulda been snuffed off. I dislike her. A lot. Fucking politician that knows squat.
> 
> Carol, as usual, got things done. I am a bit disappointed in Morgan though. He let them go instead of  killing them.
> 
> Meanwhile, betcha there are walkers in the back of that tracker trailer that is still sitting there. They got the horn off, but the herd is on its way..and some are already there...in the back of the truck.


They knew about Alexandria from the pictures Aaron dropped. She is not a wolf, since they didn't attack or know about Alexandria until they found the pictures.

DeAnn was right what could she have done. Her son had no excuse though. I was upset with Morgan also, but he is still so bad ass it is hard not to love the character.

Carol is awesome nuff said!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

Sgt_Gath said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone from the group die this week?  Do tell.    You don't have to give the story away.  I just want to know if anyone from the group got eaten.  Lol.  Maybe the preacher?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I wish. [emoji38]
> 
> They basically introduced a metric crapton of new extras in Alexandria, just so they could get killed off.
> 
> I could've sworn that Alexandria only had like 10 people living in it before today's episode. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darn.  [emoji38]  I was hoping it would be preacher's turn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was actually _slightly _less obnoxious than usual tonight.
> 
> Maybe they're trying to make him into a hero now. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The episode was about some people coming to terms with the reality of the post-zombie-apocalypse world while others suffer the consequences of surviving in that world.  The preacher, Morgan, and the citizens of Alexandria learn that the world is now a terrible place where the morals of the civilized world cannot apply.  Carol feels the pain of having abandoned those morals in the name of survival, of losing some humanity to live and keep others alive.
> 
> Morgan wouldn't kill the wolves, but then at the end he realizes he cannot keep that kind of 'all life is precious' mentality and he does kill the one that attacked him in the home.  Carl kills the wolf that was attacking Ron, was that the first time he killed a living human?  I'd have thought during the prison attack he'd have killed at least a couple, but this was a more intimate kind of killing, so he was hit by what he had done.  Carol is the ultimate pragmatist at this point, but that violent, murderous pragmatism hurt this time.  The end scene of Morgan and Carol passing each other was showing the crossing of their mental paths, Morgan headed toward a more violent, pragmatist mindset while Carol may be regretting how divorced from emotion she's made herself and she may head back toward a somewhat softer self.
> 
> That's my take on it anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carl has killed a couple of times before, IIRC. Hell! He gave his mother a C-section and shot her corpse in the head afterwards.
> 
> I frankly found his hesitancy to kill that one Wolf kind of absurd for that exact reason. Killing should be "old hat" for him by this point in the game.
Click to expand...

I agree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracie

Carol is getting Grimed. Both losing themselves in the constant life of zombieland.


----------



## ChrisL

How about a compound surrounded by razor wire with guard towers?  They have plenty of guns.  You can always make your own bullets.


----------



## WorldWatcher

ChrisL said:


> How about a compound surrounded by razor wire with guard towers?  They have plenty of guns.  You can always make your own bullets.



Making your own bullets is easier said then done when comparing modern weapons to those used in the colonial period.  You need reloading equipment, you need to molds, you need material for the bullet itself, you need casings, you need primers, and of course you need modern smokeless powder.  Now they could scavenge such things in the short term if there is any left in sporting goods stores that sold such things.

But to actually manufacture new bullets requires an industrial and chemical based that has collapsed.

At the present level of society in the series, bullets are a finite resource that will only become more scarce. 


>>>>


----------



## ChrisL

WorldWatcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a compound surrounded by razor wire with guard towers?  They have plenty of guns.  You can always make your own bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making your own bullets is easier said then done when comparing modern weapons to those used in the colonial period.  You need reloading equipment, you need to molds, you need material for the bullet itself, you need casings, you need primers, and of course you need modern smokeless powder.  Now they could scavenge such things in the short term if there is any left in sporting goods stores that sold such things.
> 
> But to actually manufacture new bullets requires an industrial and chemical based that has collapsed.
> 
> At the present level of society in the series, bullets are a finite resource that will only become more scarce.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Hmm.  Really?  People make their own bullets all the time.  

Bullet shortage? No problem: Make your own | Marketplace.org


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a compound surrounded by razor wire with guard towers?  They have plenty of guns.  You can always make your own bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making your own bullets is easier said then done when comparing modern weapons to those used in the colonial period.  You need reloading equipment, you need to molds, you need material for the bullet itself, you need casings, you need primers, and of course you need modern smokeless powder.  Now they could scavenge such things in the short term if there is any left in sporting goods stores that sold such things.
> 
> But to actually manufacture new bullets requires an industrial and chemical based that has collapsed.
> 
> At the present level of society in the series, bullets are a finite resource that will only become more scarce.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Really?  People make their own bullets all the time.
> 
> Bullet shortage? No problem: Make your own | Marketplace.org
Click to expand...


From the article : "To do that, James says you need a press, dies and manuals to figure out how much powder to use."
"“As long as you can get the bullet, the powder, and the primer, and you have the casings, you’re good to go,” Schneck says."


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> How about a compound surrounded by razor wire with guard towers?  They have plenty of guns.  You can always make your own bullets.



That was basically what they had before with the prison. They took security there for granted too, which was why the Guv could trash the place so easily.


----------



## WorldWatcher

ChrisL said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a compound surrounded by razor wire with guard towers?  They have plenty of guns.  You can always make your own bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making your own bullets is easier said then done when comparing modern weapons to those used in the colonial period.  You need reloading equipment, you need to molds, you need material for the bullet itself, you need casings, you need primers, and of course you need modern smokeless powder.  Now they could scavenge such things in the short term if there is any left in sporting goods stores that sold such things.
> 
> But to actually manufacture new bullets requires an industrial and chemical based that has collapsed.
> 
> At the present level of society in the series, bullets are a finite resource that will only become more scarce.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Really?  People make their own bullets all the time.
> 
> Bullet shortage? No problem: Make your own | Marketplace.org
Click to expand...



I didn't say people don't reload there own shells, they do.  But the ability to do that today is supported by a industrialized society and the ability to go down to get the materials that you need.

I used to reload my own ammo all the time when I was a shot-gunner.

Might be able to get or make the molds for the bullets themselves.  But to make the shell casings that will function in a modern semi-automatic or military grade automatic weapon isn't going to happen with a blacksmith working over a coal fired forge.

Then you have the consumables that have to be available to make your own bullets.  That includes the lead, the gunpowder, and the primers.  You might get the molds for the head itself, but you need casings and consumables to complete the operation.

Then as a pointed out, if you have to revert to the production of colonial era black powder, that produces a lot more residue and contaminants then do modern chemically manufactured "smokeless" powder.  I don't see a finely crafted modern semi- or fully automatic weapon being usable for long if you start putting black powder bullets through it.



Montrovant said:


> From the article : "To do that, James says you need a press, dies and manuals to figure out how much powder to use."
> "“As long as you can get the bullet, the powder, and the primer, and you have the casings, you’re good to go,” Schneck says."



And those measurements are crafted based on the type of powder you have and exhaustive testing by the manufacturer for different case sizes and bullet weight.

Because of high qualify chemical process today they can produce the tables the sportsman needs to load their own.

Unless the came across a gun store with a stock of powder, primers, cases, molds, lead, and presses.  The idea that someone in a low- to no- tech society is just going to be able to reload shells is a stretch for any long period.

>>>>


----------



## ChrisL

WorldWatcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a compound surrounded by razor wire with guard towers?  They have plenty of guns.  You can always make your own bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making your own bullets is easier said then done when comparing modern weapons to those used in the colonial period.  You need reloading equipment, you need to molds, you need material for the bullet itself, you need casings, you need primers, and of course you need modern smokeless powder.  Now they could scavenge such things in the short term if there is any left in sporting goods stores that sold such things.
> 
> But to actually manufacture new bullets requires an industrial and chemical based that has collapsed.
> 
> At the present level of society in the series, bullets are a finite resource that will only become more scarce.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Really?  People make their own bullets all the time.
> 
> Bullet shortage? No problem: Make your own | Marketplace.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say people don't reload there own shells, they do.  But the ability to do that today is supported by a industrialized society and the ability to go down to get the materials that you need.
> 
> I used to reload my own ammo all the time when I was a shot-gunner.
> 
> Might be able to get or make the molds for the bullets themselves.  But to make the shell casings that will function in a modern semi-automatic or military grade automatic weapon isn't going to happen with a blacksmith working over a coal fired forge.
> 
> Then you have the consumables that have to be available to make your own bullets.  That includes the lead, the gunpowder, and the primers.  You might get the molds for the head itself, but you need casings and consumables to complete the operation.
> 
> Then as a pointed out, if you have to revert to the production of colonial era black powder, that produces a lot more residue and contaminants then do modern chemically manufactured "smokeless" powder.  I don't see a finely crafted modern semi- or fully automatic weapon being usable for long if you start putting black powder bullets through it.
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the article : "To do that, James says you need a press, dies and manuals to figure out how much powder to use."
> "“As long as you can get the bullet, the powder, and the primer, and you have the casings, you’re good to go,” Schneck says."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those measurements are crafted based on the type of powder you have and exhaustive testing by the manufacturer for different case sizes and bullet weight.
> 
> Because of high qualify chemical process today they can produce the tables the sportsman needs to load their own.
> 
> Unless the came across a gun store with a stock of powder, primers, cases, molds, lead, and presses.  The idea that someone in a low- to no- tech society is just going to be able to reload shells is a stretch for any long period.
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


The link I supplied was about making your own ammo.    I think you are getting a bit too technical here.  The materials would still exist.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a compound surrounded by razor wire with guard towers?  They have plenty of guns.  You can always make your own bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was basically what they had before with the prison. They took security there for granted too, which was why the Guv could trash the place so easily.
Click to expand...


I didn't see razor wire.  Just an old broken down fence at the old prison.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

You never see anyone picking up their brass


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a compound surrounded by razor wire with guard towers?  They have plenty of guns.  You can always make your own bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making your own bullets is easier said then done when comparing modern weapons to those used in the colonial period.  You need reloading equipment, you need to molds, you need material for the bullet itself, you need casings, you need primers, and of course you need modern smokeless powder.  Now they could scavenge such things in the short term if there is any left in sporting goods stores that sold such things.
> 
> But to actually manufacture new bullets requires an industrial and chemical based that has collapsed.
> 
> At the present level of society in the series, bullets are a finite resource that will only become more scarce.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Really?  People make their own bullets all the time.
> 
> Bullet shortage? No problem: Make your own | Marketplace.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the article : "To do that, James says you need a press, dies and manuals to figure out how much powder to use."
> "“As long as you can get the bullet, the powder, and the primer, and you have the casings, you’re good to go,” Schneck says."
Click to expand...


Yup, they could go to some old ammunition manufacturing plant and pick up those things, I think.


----------



## WorldWatcher

ChrisL said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a compound surrounded by razor wire with guard towers?  They have plenty of guns.  You can always make your own bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making your own bullets is easier said then done when comparing modern weapons to those used in the colonial period.  You need reloading equipment, you need to molds, you need material for the bullet itself, you need casings, you need primers, and of course you need modern smokeless powder.  Now they could scavenge such things in the short term if there is any left in sporting goods stores that sold such things.
> 
> But to actually manufacture new bullets requires an industrial and chemical based that has collapsed.
> 
> At the present level of society in the series, bullets are a finite resource that will only become more scarce.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Really?  People make their own bullets all the time.
> 
> Bullet shortage? No problem: Make your own | Marketplace.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say people don't reload there own shells, they do.  But the ability to do that today is supported by a industrialized society and the ability to go down to get the materials that you need.
> 
> I used to reload my own ammo all the time when I was a shot-gunner.
> 
> Might be able to get or make the molds for the bullets themselves.  But to make the shell casings that will function in a modern semi-automatic or military grade automatic weapon isn't going to happen with a blacksmith working over a coal fired forge.
> 
> Then you have the consumables that have to be available to make your own bullets.  That includes the lead, the gunpowder, and the primers.  You might get the molds for the head itself, but you need casings and consumables to complete the operation.
> 
> Then as a pointed out, if you have to revert to the production of colonial era black powder, that produces a lot more residue and contaminants then do modern chemically manufactured "smokeless" powder.  I don't see a finely crafted modern semi- or fully automatic weapon being usable for long if you start putting black powder bullets through it.
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the article : "To do that, James says you need a press, dies and manuals to figure out how much powder to use."
> "“As long as you can get the bullet, the powder, and the primer, and you have the casings, you’re good to go,” Schneck says."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those measurements are crafted based on the type of powder you have and exhaustive testing by the manufacturer for different case sizes and bullet weight.
> 
> Because of high qualify chemical process today they can produce the tables the sportsman needs to load their own.
> 
> Unless the came across a gun store with a stock of powder, primers, cases, molds, lead, and presses.  The idea that someone in a low- to no- tech society is just going to be able to reload shells is a stretch for any long period.
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link I supplied was about making your own ammo.    I think you are getting a bit too technical here.  The materials would still exist.
Click to expand...


There would be some for a time.  But we are talking 2-3 years into the Zombie Apocalypse.  Any ammo and loading supplies will already be stripped.

You don't get to drive down to the Brass Pro Shop and get to restock your consumables.



>>>>


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a compound surrounded by razor wire with guard towers?  They have plenty of guns.  You can always make your own bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was basically what they had before with the prison. They took security there for granted too, which was why the Guv could trash the place so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see razor wire.  Just an old broken down fence at the old prison.
Click to expand...


They had a double layered fence topped with razor wire. They also had concrete walls and guard towers. 

They really should've done even more than that - like dig a moat, or something - to keep vehicles out. They also needed more active patrols in the area surrounding them.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a compound surrounded by razor wire with guard towers?  They have plenty of guns.  You can always make your own bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was basically what they had before with the prison. They took security there for granted too, which was why the Guv could trash the place so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see razor wire.  Just an old broken down fence at the old prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had a double layered fence topped with razor wire. They also had concrete walls and guard towers.
> 
> They really should've done even more than that - like dig a moat, or something - to keep vehicles out. They also needed more active patrols in the area surrounding them.
Click to expand...


In the section of fence where the gov broke through?  I don't remember seeing any of that.  Just an old fence.  In fact, they would walk right up to the fence and stab zombies in the head sometimes.  Remember?


----------



## ChrisL

WorldWatcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a compound surrounded by razor wire with guard towers?  They have plenty of guns.  You can always make your own bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making your own bullets is easier said then done when comparing modern weapons to those used in the colonial period.  You need reloading equipment, you need to molds, you need material for the bullet itself, you need casings, you need primers, and of course you need modern smokeless powder.  Now they could scavenge such things in the short term if there is any left in sporting goods stores that sold such things.
> 
> But to actually manufacture new bullets requires an industrial and chemical based that has collapsed.
> 
> At the present level of society in the series, bullets are a finite resource that will only become more scarce.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Really?  People make their own bullets all the time.
> 
> Bullet shortage? No problem: Make your own | Marketplace.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say people don't reload there own shells, they do.  But the ability to do that today is supported by a industrialized society and the ability to go down to get the materials that you need.
> 
> I used to reload my own ammo all the time when I was a shot-gunner.
> 
> Might be able to get or make the molds for the bullets themselves.  But to make the shell casings that will function in a modern semi-automatic or military grade automatic weapon isn't going to happen with a blacksmith working over a coal fired forge.
> 
> Then you have the consumables that have to be available to make your own bullets.  That includes the lead, the gunpowder, and the primers.  You might get the molds for the head itself, but you need casings and consumables to complete the operation.
> 
> Then as a pointed out, if you have to revert to the production of colonial era black powder, that produces a lot more residue and contaminants then do modern chemically manufactured "smokeless" powder.  I don't see a finely crafted modern semi- or fully automatic weapon being usable for long if you start putting black powder bullets through it.
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the article : "To do that, James says you need a press, dies and manuals to figure out how much powder to use."
> "“As long as you can get the bullet, the powder, and the primer, and you have the casings, you’re good to go,” Schneck says."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those measurements are crafted based on the type of powder you have and exhaustive testing by the manufacturer for different case sizes and bullet weight.
> 
> Because of high qualify chemical process today they can produce the tables the sportsman needs to load their own.
> 
> Unless the came across a gun store with a stock of powder, primers, cases, molds, lead, and presses.  The idea that someone in a low- to no- tech society is just going to be able to reload shells is a stretch for any long period.
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link I supplied was about making your own ammo.    I think you are getting a bit too technical here.  The materials would still exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There would be some for a time.  But we are talking 2-3 years into the Zombie Apocalypse.  Any ammo and loading supplies will already be stripped.
> 
> You don't get to drive down to the Brass Pro Shop and get to restock your consumables.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Well, those supplies have to come from someplace now or else we would have run out long ago.  Isn't it just molten steel or lead?


----------



## Gracie

The prison was perfect. Land to grow crops, sturdy walls, towers, etc.
No, they didn't do enough to protect it. But, they keep learning. Having a town in the middle of nowhere is harder to guard. They need to get out of there and find another prison. Or an island.


----------



## WorldWatcher

CrusaderFrank said:


> You never see anyone picking up their brass




Yes I have, did it all the time at the range.

Why?


>>>>


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a compound surrounded by razor wire with guard towers?  They have plenty of guns.  You can always make your own bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was basically what they had before with the prison. They took security there for granted too, which was why the Guv could trash the place so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see razor wire.  Just an old broken down fence at the old prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had a double layered fence topped with razor wire. They also had concrete walls and guard towers.
> 
> They really should've done even more than that - like dig a moat, or something - to keep vehicles out. They also needed more active patrols in the area surrounding them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the section of fence where the gov broke through?  I don't remember seeing any of that.  Just an old fence.  In fact, they would walk right up to the fence and stab zombies in the head sometimes.  Remember?
Click to expand...

I think most of it had double-layered fence, which had razor wire along the top (like a prison should). There were also guard towers near-by.  It just didn't matter much because the Guv had trucks and a tank. Lol


They really needed to dig a ditch around the fence to stop vehicles, at the very least.


----------



## WorldWatcher

ChrisL said:


> Well, those supplies have to come from someplace now or else we would have run out long ago.  Isn't it just molten steel or lead?



We aren't talking about now.  We're talking about 2-3 years into the Zombie Apocalypse.

Bullets are more than molten steal or lead.  

If you have the empty shell (the casing) and lead.  You need consumable parts that have to be reloaded, the gunpowder and the primers.  Modern gunpowder is a fine chemical explosive that is not something produced in someone's kitchen.  Then you need primers in modern center-fire weapons.

You can read more about primers and their chemical make-up here -->> Centerfire ammunition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



>>>>


----------



## CrusaderFrank

WorldWatcher said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never see anyone picking up their brass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have, did it all the time at the range.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


I mean on TWD. They never pick it up on the show, as if they could walk over to Dick's and pick up another 5,000 rounds anytime they wanted


----------



## WorldWatcher

CrusaderFrank said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never see anyone picking up their brass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have, did it all the time at the range.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean on TWD. They never pick it up on the show, as if they could walk over to Dick's and pick up another 5,000 rounds anytime they wanted
Click to expand...



Yep.  I've noticed that also.  Now, there are times they were on foot and brass gets heavy when you are hauling it around.

Now when they have vehicle transport never seen them load up brass.  Hell even in Alexandria you don't see it.  Consider the "Armory" in Alexandria, all kinds of weapons stashed in the living room (or dining room) to the right as you walk in the door, but you don't see a lot of ammo boxes as part of the scene dressing.


>>>>


----------



## Montrovant

The availability of ammunition is probably one of those things they don't talk about in writers' meetings.


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never see anyone picking up their brass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have, did it all the time at the range.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean on TWD. They never pick it up on the show, as if they could walk over to Dick's and pick up another 5,000 rounds anytime they wanted
Click to expand...


Then if they saved all those shells, they could make their own bullets!  Right?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never see anyone picking up their brass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have, did it all the time at the range.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean on TWD. They never pick it up on the show, as if they could walk over to Dick's and pick up another 5,000 rounds anytime they wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then if they saved all those shells, they could make their own bullets!  Right?
Click to expand...


Yup. They could (and really should) recycle the brass casings from the all the rounds they fire whenever possible. Powder and primer would be harder to make, but there are ways around that.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never see anyone picking up their brass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have, did it all the time at the range.
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean on TWD. They never pick it up on the show, as if they could walk over to Dick's and pick up another 5,000 rounds anytime they wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then if they saved all those shells, they could make their own bullets!  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. They could (and really should) recycle the brass casings from the all the rounds they fire whenever possible. Powder and primer would be harder to make, but there are ways around that.
Click to expand...


That's what I would do.  I would have someone who could make ammo.  I would raid all gun shops and gun manufacturing factories, houses, anywhere I could get weapons and ammo.


----------



## WorldWatcher

ChrisL said:


> That's what I would do.  I would have someone who could make ammo.  I would raid all gun shops and gun manufacturing factories, houses, anywhere I could get weapons and ammo.




We are 2 - 3 years into the zombie apocalypse.

I think someone would have thought of that before.

There have been multiple cases were out group has had to cut and run with little but the clothes on their backs (name after Hershal's Farm and the Prison), you think that if you visit a gun store now there are going to be guns, ammo, and consumables to reload ammo laying around?



>>>>


----------



## ChrisL

WorldWatcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I would do.  I would have someone who could make ammo.  I would raid all gun shops and gun manufacturing factories, houses, anywhere I could get weapons and ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are 2 - 3 years into the zombie apocalypse.
> 
> I think someone would have thought of that before.
> 
> There have been multiple cases were out group has had to cut and run with little but the clothes on their backs (name after Hershal's Farm and the Prison), you think that if you visit a gun store now there are going to be guns, ammo, and consumables to reload ammo laying around?
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Yeah, well this is television designed to entertain the audience.    Umm.  Yes, I do think there would be plenty of weapons and ammo.  Two to three years into the zombie apocalypse, most people are dead now.  Zombies don't use weapons or ammo.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I would do.  I would have someone who could make ammo.  I would raid all gun shops and gun manufacturing factories, houses, anywhere I could get weapons and ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are 2 - 3 years into the zombie apocalypse.
> 
> I think someone would have thought of that before.
> 
> There have been multiple cases were out group has had to cut and run with little but the clothes on their backs (name after Hershal's Farm and the Prison), you think that if you visit a gun store now there are going to be guns, ammo, and consumables to reload ammo laying around?
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well this is television designed to entertain the audience.    Umm.  Yes, I do think there would be plenty of weapons and ammo.  Two to three years into the zombie apocalypse, most people are dead now.  Zombies don't use weapons or ammo.
Click to expand...


True, but most stores with useful items are probably pretty bare.  People have had those 2-3 years to stock up on ammo.


----------



## WorldWatcher

ChrisL said:


> Yeah, well this is television designed to entertain the audience.    Umm.  Yes, I do think there would be plenty of weapons and ammo.  Two to three years into the zombie apocalypse, most people are dead now.  Zombies don't use weapons or ammo.




I think the #1 and #2 places that would have been raided by survivors would be (A) Food and (B) Gun/Ammo suppliers.

And yes there are survivors.  

Question: Why were the Wolves only using hand weapons?  

Answer: 2-3 years later the gun stores have been raided.


>>>>


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I would do.  I would have someone who could make ammo.  I would raid all gun shops and gun manufacturing factories, houses, anywhere I could get weapons and ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are 2 - 3 years into the zombie apocalypse.
> 
> I think someone would have thought of that before.
> 
> There have been multiple cases were out group has had to cut and run with little but the clothes on their backs (name after Hershal's Farm and the Prison), you think that if you visit a gun store now there are going to be guns, ammo, and consumables to reload ammo laying around?
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, well this is television designed to entertain the audience.    Umm.  Yes, I do think there would be plenty of weapons and ammo.  Two to three years into the zombie apocalypse, most people are dead now.  Zombies don't use weapons or ammo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but most stores with useful items are probably pretty bare.  People have had those 2-3 years to stock up on ammo.
Click to expand...


I know that, but most of those people who took all of that are dead. Some might have died immediately and have stock piles left.  Even if they were raided, those who did the raiding are probably dead.  There aren't too many alive people around anymore.  All of those weapons and ammo aren't going to just disappear.  I would be searching everywhere and gathering up all the weapons, ammo and equipment to make more that I could get my hands on!  Why wouldn't you?


----------



## ChrisL

WorldWatcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well this is television designed to entertain the audience.    Umm.  Yes, I do think there would be plenty of weapons and ammo.  Two to three years into the zombie apocalypse, most people are dead now.  Zombies don't use weapons or ammo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the #1 and #2 places that would have been raided by survivors would be (A) Food and (B) Gun/Ammo suppliers.
> 
> And yes there are survivors.
> 
> Question: Why were the Wolves only using hand weapons?
> 
> Answer: 2-3 years later the gun stores have been raided.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


I agree, but a lot of those people who did the raiding are also dead and probably have stockpiles of weapons and ammunition.


----------



## Paulie

Gracie said:


> The prison was perfect. Land to grow crops, sturdy walls, towers, etc.
> No, they didn't do enough to protect it. But, they keep learning. Having a town in the middle of nowhere is harder to guard. They need to get out of there and find another prison. Or an island.


But those houses though. 

It's hard to leave when you have gourmet kitchens with granite countertops and beautiful hardwood floors.


----------



## ChrisL

Paulie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prison was perfect. Land to grow crops, sturdy walls, towers, etc.
> No, they didn't do enough to protect it. But, they keep learning. Having a town in the middle of nowhere is harder to guard. They need to get out of there and find another prison. Or an island.
> 
> 
> 
> But those houses though.
> 
> It's hard to leave when you have gourmet kitchens with granite countertops and beautiful hardwood floors.
Click to expand...


Lol.  They are beautiful homes.


----------



## ChrisL

I cannot wait until the next episode.  The previews look AWESOME!


----------



## Paulie

ChrisL said:


> I cannot wait until the next episode.  The previews look AWESOME!


Don't be fooled though. Some of the scenes you see in the previews are from future episodes beyond next week.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Omfg!!!

No!!!


----------



## GHook93

Spoiler - don't read unless you seen the latest episode.




Wow, I thought they would knock off Glenn, but I didn't think so soon in the season! 

Nicholas! What a SOB! Glenn should have killed him in the forest! I wonder how they find out Glenn is dead? I mean there shouldn't be anything left of him.

I wonder how Rick makes it out of this one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montrovant

OK, it was dumb for the limping girl not to save herself a bullet, knowing she was going to die, but at least a little understandable.  It was a very difficult situation, hard not to keep fighting, easy to forget how many bullets are left with that kind of stress.  But what the hell Michonne?  Why didn't she put that guy out of his misery through the chain link fence?!

Rick is going to turn the key one last time before the walkers get him and the RV will start.  They're almost certainly not going to kill him off.


----------



## Gracie

I didn't get Michonne not putting him out of his misery, too. WTF?

And of course, it was scummy nick who spelled the end for glen.


----------



## Gracie

Dammit.

What a fucking DUMB idea to lead walkers out to begin with. They were all in one spot. Pour gasoline in the pit and burn the fuckers. Duh!
I would have preferred Maggie being offed instead of Glen.
And when they kill off Carol, Daryl or Rick...I'm done. I won't watch any more. 
All for fucking Alexandria pussies.  I'm pissed.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Glenn! Noooo! 

I kind of figured they'd kill him off eventually (he's dead in the comics), but I wasn't expecting it this soon. 

All things considered, he actually got off kind of easy. In the comics, he was beaten to death with a barbedwire-wrapped baseball bat right in front of Maggie and the whole group (by the leader of the Wolves, I think). This at least looked like it was fairly quick.

I wonder if the black guy with the dreads and glasses is going to be his replacement in the main group.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Montrovant said:


> OK, it was dumb for the limping girl not to save herself a bullet, knowing she was going to die, but at least a little understandable.  It was a very difficult situation, hard not to keep fighting, easy to forget how many bullets are left with that kind of stress.  But what the hell Michonne?  Why didn't she put that guy out of his misery through the chain link fence?!
> 
> Rick is going to turn the key one last time before the walkers get him and the RV will start.  They're almost certainly not going to kill him off.





Gracie said:


> I didn't get Michonne not putting him out of his misery, too. WTF?
> 
> And of course, it was scummy nick who spelled the end for glen.



Absolutely agreed. Someone should have put limping girl and the other guy out of their misery.

Hell! The one guy wouldn't have even cost them any bullets. All she had to do was stick him with her sword!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Seriously? The RV breaks down now?

C'mon writers, surely you could've come up with something better than _that_.


----------



## Gracie

Some are saying glen is not dead and that the guts being pulled is from Nick, who landed on top of him. That would be a chickenshit move on the writers part if true cuz you KNOW we all will have to wait to find out. Probably a couple of weeks. 

Or, Nick is dead but not too torn up, becomes a walker, and is seen again by the group AS a walker.

Maybe the writers are burned out and want FTWD to take over the story now. Or that stupid airplane one. Too many walker shows now. Enough already.

And..maybe the writers are conferring with that schmuck on GoT, who likes to kill off fav characters. Glenn has never been my fav, but he deserved a better death than that...if indeed he is dead.


----------



## Gracie

Oh...and Morgan is a schmuck too. Those wolves attacking the RV are the ones he let go without killing them. 

Hey, Rick! Alexandria is NOT worth this shit. Move on!


----------



## Alystyr

Gracie said:


> Or, Nick is dead but not too torn up, becomes a walker, and is seen again by the group AS a walker.


I doubt if he'll be back. He put a bullet through his head.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Gracie said:


> Some are saying glen is not dead and that the guts being pulled is from Nick, who landed on top of him. That would be a chickenshit move on the writers part if true cuz you KNOW we all will have to wait to find out. Probably a couple of weeks.
> 
> Or, Nick is dead but not too torn up, becomes a walker, and is seen again by the group AS a walker.
> 
> Maybe the writers are burned out and want FTWD to take over the story now. Or that stupid airplane one. Too many walker shows now. Enough already.
> 
> And..maybe the writers are conferring with that schmuck on GoT, who likes to kill off fav characters. Glenn has never been my fav, but he deserved a better death than that...if indeed he is dead.



Even if those were only Nick's guts being torn out, it seems unlikely that Glenn would survive. He was surrounded by *dozens *of Walkers. One of them would almost certainly go for his exposed face or limbs.

Even if they didn't, there's no way in Hell he could possibly stay perfectly still long enough for them all to move on and forget about him.


----------



## Gracie

Sgt_Gath said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some are saying glen is not dead and that the guts being pulled is from Nick, who landed on top of him. That would be a chickenshit move on the writers part if true cuz you KNOW we all will have to wait to find out. Probably a couple of weeks.
> 
> Or, Nick is dead but not too torn up, becomes a walker, and is seen again by the group AS a walker.
> 
> Maybe the writers are burned out and want FTWD to take over the story now. Or that stupid airplane one. Too many walker shows now. Enough already.
> 
> And..maybe the writers are conferring with that schmuck on GoT, who likes to kill off fav characters. Glenn has never been my fav, but he deserved a better death than that...if indeed he is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if those were only Nick's guts being torn out, it seems unlikely that Glenn would survive. He was surrounded by *dozens *of Walkers. One of them would almost certainly go for his exposed face or limbs.
> 
> Even if they didn't, there's no way in Hell he could possibly stay perfectly still long enough for them all to move on and forget about him.
Click to expand...

As he falls, Nick lands on top of him. The dumpster is right there. Some folks are saying he was still holding his gun, (it shows in the clip) and in the feeding frenzy of Neck being chowed on, he crawls under the dumpster.

I think the cliff hanger season ending will show him surviving and making his way back. Its just a really weird way for him to die, being one of the original few that are left.


----------



## Gracie

Alystyr said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, Nick is dead but not too torn up, becomes a walker, and is seen again by the group AS a walker.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt if he'll be back. He put a bullet through his head.
Click to expand...

Nick put a bullet in his head...not Glen.


----------



## Alystyr

Gracie said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, Nick is dead but not too torn up, becomes a walker, and is seen again by the group AS a walker.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt if he'll be back. He put a bullet through his head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nick put a bullet in his head...not Glen.
Click to expand...

That's who I was talking about. Apologies for misunderstanding your sentence.


----------



## ChrisL

Oh my Gooooooodddddd!  I can't believe they offed Glen!!!    That totally sucks.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, it was dumb for the limping girl not to save herself a bullet, knowing she was going to die, but at least a little understandable.  It was a very difficult situation, hard not to keep fighting, easy to forget how many bullets are left with that kind of stress.  But what the hell Michonne?  Why didn't she put that guy out of his misery through the chain link fence?!
> 
> Rick is going to turn the key one last time before the walkers get him and the RV will start.  They're almost certainly not going to kill him off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get Michonne not putting him out of his misery, too. WTF?
> 
> And of course, it was scummy nick who spelled the end for glen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely agreed. Someone should have put limping girl and the other guy out of their misery.
> 
> Hell! The one guy wouldn't have even cost them any bullets. All she had to do was stick him with her sword!
Click to expand...


Lol.  I was thinking the same thing!  Somebody stick him with something or something!  They just stood there and watched him get eaten.    Sick bastids.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> Some are saying glen is not dead and that the guts being pulled is from Nick, who landed on top of him. That would be a chickenshit move on the writers part if true cuz you KNOW we all will have to wait to find out. Probably a couple of weeks.
> 
> Or, Nick is dead but not too torn up, becomes a walker, and is seen again by the group AS a walker.
> 
> Maybe the writers are burned out and want FTWD to take over the story now. Or that stupid airplane one. Too many walker shows now. Enough already.
> 
> And..maybe the writers are conferring with that schmuck on GoT, who likes to kill off fav characters. Glenn has never been my fav, but he deserved a better death than that...if indeed he is dead.



Of course he's dead.  They would have to go to some ridiculous extremes to "keep him alive" at this point.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> OK, it was dumb for the limping girl not to save herself a bullet, knowing she was going to die, but at least a little understandable.  It was a very difficult situation, hard not to keep fighting, easy to forget how many bullets are left with that kind of stress.  But what the hell Michonne?  Why didn't she put that guy out of his misery through the chain link fence?!
> 
> Rick is going to turn the key one last time before the walkers get him and the RV will start.  They're almost certainly not going to kill him off.



Yeah, she could have sliced him in half with her sword.  Instead, they were like, "ah geez, that's terrible.  Eww."  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, it was dumb for the limping girl not to save herself a bullet, knowing she was going to die, but at least a little understandable.  It was a very difficult situation, hard not to keep fighting, easy to forget how many bullets are left with that kind of stress.  But what the hell Michonne?  Why didn't she put that guy out of his misery through the chain link fence?!
> 
> Rick is going to turn the key one last time before the walkers get him and the RV will start.  They're almost certainly not going to kill him off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get Michonne not putting him out of his misery, too. WTF?
> 
> And of course, it was scummy nick who spelled the end for glen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely agreed. Someone should have put limping girl and the other guy out of their misery.
> 
> Hell! The one guy wouldn't have even cost them any bullets. All she had to do was stick him with her sword!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  I was thinking the same thing!  Somebody stick him with something or something!  They just stood there and watched him get eaten.    Sick bastids.
Click to expand...


Particularly after what happened to Noah last season, it's really kind of inexcusable for them to just sit there and watch that guy get torn apart.


----------



## Gracie

Gracie said:


> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, Nick is dead but not too torn up, becomes a walker, and is seen again by the group AS a walker.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt if he'll be back. He put a bullet through his head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nick put a bullet in his head...not Glen.
Click to expand...

Actually, you are correct... NICK put a bullet in his head. Fell off the dumpster WITH Glen...and GLEN is not too torn up and will return as a walker. I extend my own apologies.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, it was dumb for the limping girl not to save herself a bullet, knowing she was going to die, but at least a little understandable.  It was a very difficult situation, hard not to keep fighting, easy to forget how many bullets are left with that kind of stress.  But what the hell Michonne?  Why didn't she put that guy out of his misery through the chain link fence?!
> 
> Rick is going to turn the key one last time before the walkers get him and the RV will start.  They're almost certainly not going to kill him off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get Michonne not putting him out of his misery, too. WTF?
> 
> And of course, it was scummy nick who spelled the end for glen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely agreed. Someone should have put limping girl and the other guy out of their misery.
> 
> Hell! The one guy wouldn't have even cost them any bullets. All she had to do was stick him with her sword!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  I was thinking the same thing!  Somebody stick him with something or something!  They just stood there and watched him get eaten.    Sick bastids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Particularly after what happened to Noah last season, it's really kind of inexcusable for them to just sit there and watch that guy get torn apart.
Click to expand...


They had to make it bloody and gutty!    The grosser the better apparently.


----------



## NYcarbineer

What a lame move.  Not quite as bad as how Thandie Newton got killed off in 'Rogue' but pretty close.


----------



## Alystyr

Gracie said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, Nick is dead but not too torn up, becomes a walker, and is seen again by the group AS a walker.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt if he'll be back. He put a bullet through his head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nick put a bullet in his head...not Glen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, you are correct... NICK put a bullet in his head. Fell off the dumpster WITH Glen...and GLEN is not too torn up and will return as a walker. I extend my own apologies.
Click to expand...

Not a problem. 
According to a message from Nicotero (IIRC) read on "Talking Dead", it was stated that we will be seeing Glen again.
However, it was ambiguous as to the details - of course.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Getting as bad as game of thrones


----------



## Montrovant

NYcarbineer said:


> What a lame move.  Not quite as bad as how Thandie Newton got killed off in 'Rogue' but pretty close.



It fit with the theme that we've been seeing so far in the season.  Glenn was killed because he was too merciful, too caring, held too much of the old world ideals.  He should have killed Nick or at least explained what really happened when he was attacked in the woods.  The episode had a lot of the clash between being 'good' people and being hardened survivors.

They could have done it better, but that Nick would end up being the death of Glenn was a pretty fair bet.


----------



## Gracie

I read elsewhere that they run across glen again...and he winds up biting maggie.


----------



## Slyhunter

Something I don't get. Become a walker, your skull gets brittle so a knife can easily penetrate it, but your teeth get super strong and can rip through blue jean material to rip a chunk out of a guy. I mean that is amazing.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Slyhunter said:


> Something I don't get. Become a walker, your skull gets brittle so a knife can easily penetrate it, but your teeth get super strong and can rip through blue jean material to rip a chunk out of a guy. I mean that is amazing.



I know!  It's like it's some weird show made up for tv!


----------



## Gracie

Hmm. Been doing a bit of reading around and have found some interesting things.

1. Glenn has been seen filming with a new upcoming character nicknamed "Jesus"...who has not been introduced yet.

2. When Nick shoots, the camera pans away. The burst of blood hits Glen on the right side of his face. Glenn is looking straight at Nick and Nick is looking straight at Glenn and says "thank you". The burst of blood from a temple shot would not have hit Glenns face on the opposite side of where the bullet entered the skull.

3. The scene was huge. The producer dude was a zombie himself to make sure the scene went the way he wanted it according to where cameras were set up. HUGE scene, and it had to be filmed in segments where not ALL of the scene could be viewed by the audience..hence the air view looking down on the walkers surrounding the dumpster and not being able to see WHO they were eating.

4. The shot of glenn screaming and the guts being pulled out were on his chest area (camera view). Which is where Nick would have been laying since he fell on top of Glenn.

In short..nobody truly believes Glenn is dead. Not even the producer, lol.


----------



## ChrisL

I've been hearing some chatter that maybe Glen is not dead.  Imagine the hoops they are going to have to jump through to make that even somewhat plausible given the circumstances.  Lol.  I suppose he managed to get away from the hundreds of zombies that were all over him and squeeze himself under the dumpster, where even a person as tiny as me could barely fit?  Lol.  Okay.    Suspending belief for the show is one thing, over the top ridiculous story lines are something else though.


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, and Glen can fit under a dumpster, but no zombies can fit in there to get him?  Yeesh.  They should just leave him dead at this point, IMO.


----------



## Alystyr

ChrisL said:


> I've been hearing some chatter that maybe Glen is not dead.  Imagine the hoops they are going to have to jump through to make that even somewhat plausible given the circumstances.  Lol.  I suppose he managed to get away from the hundreds of zombies that were all over him and squeeze himself under the dumpster, where even a person as tiny as me could barely fit?  Lol.  Okay.    Suspending belief for the show is one thing, over the top ridiculous story lines are something else though.


I can sort of see how they could pull it off.
Glen _is_ a smaller, wiry guy. That, combined with his life-or-horrible-death situation could possibly give him the incentive he would need to get under that dumpster any way he could. I doubt that any Z's would be "smart" enough to try and crawl in after him. They've never shown any to do either real climbing (they pull/push obstacles down) or crawling (except legless ones), so if Glen got under the dumpster, he'd likely be safe until the herd got lured away or distracted by some other active prey.
Far-fetched? Yeah, but it's one way it could be explained.


----------



## ChrisL

Alystyr said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been hearing some chatter that maybe Glen is not dead.  Imagine the hoops they are going to have to jump through to make that even somewhat plausible given the circumstances.  Lol.  I suppose he managed to get away from the hundreds of zombies that were all over him and squeeze himself under the dumpster, where even a person as tiny as me could barely fit?  Lol.  Okay.    Suspending belief for the show is one thing, over the top ridiculous story lines are something else though.
> 
> 
> 
> I can sort of see how they could pull it off.
> Glen _is_ a smaller, wiry guy. That, combined with his life-or-horrible-death situation could possibly give him the incentive he would need to get under that dumpster any way he could. I doubt that any Z's would be "smart" enough to try and crawl in after him. They've never shown any to do either real climbing (they pull/push obstacles down) or crawling (except legless ones), so if Glen got under the dumpster, he'd likely be safe until the herd got lured away or distracted by some other active prey.
> Far-fetched? Yeah, but it's one way it could be explained.
Click to expand...


Well, I think they are waaaay out in left field with this one.  Lol.  I was honestly wondering how the heck they would have survived anyhow.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> I've been hearing some chatter that maybe Glen is not dead.  Imagine the hoops they are going to have to jump through to make that even somewhat plausible given the circumstances.  Lol.  I suppose he managed to get away from the hundreds of zombies that were all over him and squeeze himself under the dumpster, where even a person as tiny as me could barely fit?  Lol.  Okay.    Suspending belief for the show is one thing, over the top ridiculous story lines are something else though.



I won't believe they are going to keep him alive until I see it.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Montrovant said:


> I won't believe they are going to keep him alive until I see it.




The worst thing about Glen's death is that now we're going to have to sit through - sigh - Maggie's nervous breakdown, demand to go search for him, and just emotional meltdown in general.

I wonder if she will end up being pregnant with a little Glen just adding to it.


He'll be back in future shows, but probably in flash-back sequences.


>>>>


----------



## Gracie

WorldWatcher said:


> I wonder if she will end up being pregnant with a little Glen just adding to it.


I have read that possibility too.


----------



## Gracie

With all that said....I don't think he is dead.He is a main character, and his demise will be more than just being eaten, compliments of a coward falling and taking him down.
I think he is under the dumpster. Might take a few episodes, but he will not be dead and will find Ricks group again. Might be the seasons cliffhanger ending. Kinda like Morgan showing up....so will Glenn.


----------



## Slyhunter

Zombies don't eat each other. Maybe Glen's immune?


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> With all that said....I don't think he is dead.He is a main character, and his demise will be more than just being eaten, compliments of a coward falling and taking him down.
> I think he is under the dumpster. Might take a few episodes, but he will not be dead and will find Ricks group again. Might be the seasons cliffhanger ending. Kinda like Morgan showing up....so will Glenn.



Main characters have died before.  Glenn's death was built up through multiple episodes, his conflict with Nick, his giving Nick another chance, trying to help Nick, then in this latest episode in particular, Nick showing signs of perhaps PTSD or some sort of breakdown and eventually the suicide.  Not all that well done, perhaps, but it's been coming for a while.  

I really doubt Glenn is still alive.  As WorldWatcher said, flashbacks seems like the most likely reason for the actor to continue filming.


----------



## Gracie

But how does Glenn meet a new character not introduced yet?

Personally, I was tired of Maggie and Glenn both. Him being dead is fine. I just don't like HOW he died. I think he deserved a better send off than the one he got.

Even one of the writers of the show said it was a Jon Snow thing. Nobody knows, nor will know, until they are damn good and ready to let us know .


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> But how does Glenn meet a new character not introduced yet?
> 
> Personally, I was tired of Maggie and Glenn both. Him being dead is fine. I just don't like HOW he died. I think he deserved a better send off than the one he got.
> 
> Even one of the writers of the show said it was a Jon Snow thing. Nobody knows, nor will know, until they are damn good and ready to let us know .



Meh, it's all rumors.  Until I see him still alive on the show, as far as I'm concerned he's dead.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been hearing some chatter that maybe Glen is not dead.  Imagine the hoops they are going to have to jump through to make that even somewhat plausible given the circumstances.  Lol.  I suppose he managed to get away from the hundreds of zombies that were all over him and squeeze himself under the dumpster, where even a person as tiny as me could barely fit?  Lol.  Okay.    Suspending belief for the show is one thing, over the top ridiculous story lines are something else though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't believe they are going to keep him alive until I see it.
Click to expand...

I think he is dead. He already pulled a hudini 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> But how does Glenn meet a new character not introduced yet?
> 
> Personally, I was tired of Maggie and Glenn both. Him being dead is fine. I just don't like HOW he died. I think he deserved a better send off than the one he got.
> 
> Even one of the writers of the show said it was a Jon Snow thing. Nobody knows, nor will know, until they are damn good and ready to let us know .


He was one of my favs right after Daryl, Carol and Morgan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all that said....I don't think he is dead.He is a main character, and his demise will be more than just being eaten, compliments of a coward falling and taking him down.
> I think he is under the dumpster. Might take a few episodes, but he will not be dead and will find Ricks group again. Might be the seasons cliffhanger ending. Kinda like Morgan showing up....so will Glenn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main characters have died before.  Glenn's death was built up through multiple episodes, his conflict with Nick, his giving Nick another chance, trying to help Nick, then in this latest episode in particular, Nick showing signs of perhaps PTSD or some sort of breakdown and eventually the suicide.  Not all that well done, perhaps, but it's been coming for a while.
> 
> I really doubt Glenn is still alive.  As WorldWatcher said, flashbacks seems like the most likely reason for the actor to continue filming.
Click to expand...


For me, it is totally unbelievable that anyone could have survived that situation.  Like I said before, I was wondering about how they were going to survive while they were just still standing there on the dumpster.  There was really no way to escape at that point, and then to fall into the hoards of zombies?  I would say Glen is zombie food toast!


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all that said....I don't think he is dead.He is a main character, and his demise will be more than just being eaten, compliments of a coward falling and taking him down.
> I think he is under the dumpster. Might take a few episodes, but he will not be dead and will find Ricks group again. Might be the seasons cliffhanger ending. Kinda like Morgan showing up....so will Glenn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main characters have died before.  Glenn's death was built up through multiple episodes, his conflict with Nick, his giving Nick another chance, trying to help Nick, then in this latest episode in particular, Nick showing signs of perhaps PTSD or some sort of breakdown and eventually the suicide.  Not all that well done, perhaps, but it's been coming for a while.
> 
> I really doubt Glenn is still alive.  As WorldWatcher said, flashbacks seems like the most likely reason for the actor to continue filming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For me, it is totally unbelievable that anyone could have survived that situation.  Like I said before, I was wondering about how they were going to survive while they were just still standing there on the dumpster.  There was really no way to escape at that point, and then to fall into the hoards of zombies?  I would say Glen is zombie food toast!
Click to expand...


I thought they might try to jump onto the fence from the dumpster.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> With all that said....I don't think he is dead.He is a main character, and his demise will be more than just being eaten, compliments of a coward falling and taking him down.
> I think he is under the dumpster. Might take a few episodes, but he will not be dead and will find Ricks group again. Might be the seasons cliffhanger ending. Kinda like Morgan showing up....so will Glenn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main characters have died before.  Glenn's death was built up through multiple episodes, his conflict with Nick, his giving Nick another chance, trying to help Nick, then in this latest episode in particular, Nick showing signs of perhaps PTSD or some sort of breakdown and eventually the suicide.  Not all that well done, perhaps, but it's been coming for a while.
> 
> I really doubt Glenn is still alive.  As WorldWatcher said, flashbacks seems like the most likely reason for the actor to continue filming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For me, it is totally unbelievable that anyone could have survived that situation.  Like I said before, I was wondering about how they were going to survive while they were just still standing there on the dumpster.  There was really no way to escape at that point, and then to fall into the hoards of zombies?  I would say Glen is zombie food toast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought they might try to jump onto the fence from the dumpster.
Click to expand...


Would that be plausible?  I can't remember how far away they were from it.  I suppose that COULD be an option, kind of a long shot though, considering a fence is only usually 6 feet high?  Some of the zombies could be taking bites out of their legs and arms.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## WorldWatcher

Montrovant said:


> I thought they might try to jump onto the fence from the dumpster.





ChrisL said:


> Would that be plausible?  I can't remember how far away they were from it.  I suppose that COULD be an option, kind of a long shot though, considering a fence is only usually 6 feet high?  Some of the zombies could be taking bites out of their legs and arms.





The fence was pretty close to the back of the dumpster, however if you review the video above you can see that there are walkers on the other side of the fence (you can see their shadows and hands reaching for the fence on the other side of the white plastic sheeting).


>>>>


----------



## ChrisL

WorldWatcher said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they might try to jump onto the fence from the dumpster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be plausible?  I can't remember how far away they were from it.  I suppose that COULD be an option, kind of a long shot though, considering a fence is only usually 6 feet high?  Some of the zombies could be taking bites out of their legs and arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fence was pretty close to the back of the dumpster, however if you review the video above you can see that there are walkers on the other side of the fence (you can see their shadows and hands reaching for the fence on the other side of the white plastic sheeting).
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


I don't want to watch Glenn's death again, so I'll take your word for it.  What a bummer!


----------



## Montrovant

WorldWatcher said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they might try to jump onto the fence from the dumpster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be plausible?  I can't remember how far away they were from it.  I suppose that COULD be an option, kind of a long shot though, considering a fence is only usually 6 feet high?  Some of the zombies could be taking bites out of their legs and arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fence was pretty close to the back of the dumpster, however if you review the video above you can see that there are walkers on the other side of the fence (you can see their shadows and hands reaching for the fence on the other side of the white plastic sheeting).
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


I was actually thinking of the fence to the side, with the trees behind it.  Still very much in jumping distance, especially considering they didn't have much else as an option.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they might try to jump onto the fence from the dumpster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be plausible?  I can't remember how far away they were from it.  I suppose that COULD be an option, kind of a long shot though, considering a fence is only usually 6 feet high?  Some of the zombies could be taking bites out of their legs and arms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fence was pretty close to the back of the dumpster, however if you review the video above you can see that there are walkers on the other side of the fence (you can see their shadows and hands reaching for the fence on the other side of the white plastic sheeting).
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to watch Glenn's death again, so I'll take your word for it.  What a bummer!
Click to expand...


If you just go to about 14 seconds into the video you get a good view of where they are and what I'm talking about.  There is fence on two sides of them.  One side just has more walkers, still next to the building.  However, the fence opposite the building only shows a bunch of trees/bushes.  Had they tried to jump to that, they might have been able to then climb over and avoid all the walkers.


----------



## Gracie

Hence the writer/producer dude saying there were LOTS of cameras, and he was a walker himself so he could direct while in the midst of them, and making double damn sure the camera ONLY showed what he wanted shown AT THAT TIME since it ws a HUGE scene...for another time. Maybe on how and where Glenn escaped?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Yeah, I agree. As much as I want Glen to be alive, the show would lose basically *all* of its credibility if he was. It simply isn't believable. 

I guess we'll see, however. I get the feeling that this going to be just like what happened with the Gov back in Season 3, where they left his death deliberately ambiguous to keep people guessing, just to show us that "Nope! He's been dead this whole time!" in the very next episode.

Also, Maggie and Glen actually did have a son together before he died in the comics. It really wouldn't be out of the question for her to turn up pregnant in the show as such.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Yeah, I agree. As much as I want Glen to be alive, the show would lose basically *all* of its credibility if he was. It simply isn't believable.
> 
> I guess we'll see, however. I get the feeling that this going to be just like what happened with the Gov back in Season 3, where they left his death deliberately ambiguous to keep people guessing, just to show us that "Nope! He's been dead this whole time!" in the very next episode.
> 
> Also, Maggie and Glen actually did have a son together before he died in the comics. It really wouldn't be out of the question for her to turn up pregnant in the show as such.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk



Great!  Just what the group needs, another baby!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. As much as I want Glen to be alive, the show would lose basically *all* of its credibility if he was. It simply isn't believable.
> 
> I guess we'll see, however. I get the feeling that this going to be just like what happened with the Gov back in Season 3, where they left his death deliberately ambiguous to keep people guessing, just to show us that "Nope! He's been dead this whole time!" in the very next episode.
> 
> Also, Maggie and Glen actually did have a son together before he died in the comics. It really wouldn't be out of the question for her to turn up pregnant in the show as such.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  Just what the group needs, another baby!
Click to expand...

But... But... Think of teh drama!! [emoji38]

Come to think of it, what ever happened to the first baby? I don't think we've seen it in ages.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. As much as I want Glen to be alive, the show would lose basically *all* of its credibility if he was. It simply isn't believable.
> 
> I guess we'll see, however. I get the feeling that this going to be just like what happened with the Gov back in Season 3, where they left his death deliberately ambiguous to keep people guessing, just to show us that "Nope! He's been dead this whole time!" in the very next episode.
> 
> Also, Maggie and Glen actually did have a son together before he died in the comics. It really wouldn't be out of the question for her to turn up pregnant in the show as such.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  Just what the group needs, another baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... But... Think of teh drama!! [emoji38]
> 
> Come to think of it, what ever happened to the first baby? I don't think we've seen it in ages.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I don't know.  The last time I heard from Judith, she was asleep in one of those houses.  Lol.  Good question.  You see?  It's easy to forget about a baby in these situations!    J/K!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. As much as I want Glen to be alive, the show would lose basically *all* of its credibility if he was. It simply isn't believable.
> 
> I guess we'll see, however. I get the feeling that this going to be just like what happened with the Gov back in Season 3, where they left his death deliberately ambiguous to keep people guessing, just to show us that "Nope! He's been dead this whole time!" in the very next episode.
> 
> Also, Maggie and Glen actually did have a son together before he died in the comics. It really wouldn't be out of the question for her to turn up pregnant in the show as such.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  Just what the group needs, another baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... But... Think of teh drama!! [emoji38]
> 
> Come to think of it, what ever happened to the first baby? I don't think we've seen it in ages.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  The last time I heard from Judith, she was asleep in one of those houses.  Lol.  Good question.  You see?  It's easy to forget about a baby in these situations!  [emoji38]  J/K!
Click to expand...


Lol. Just like those gay dudes from last season. 

They had like, what... One scene? Then we pretty much never saw them again, except for like a second at a time.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. As much as I want Glen to be alive, the show would lose basically *all* of its credibility if he was. It simply isn't believable.
> 
> I guess we'll see, however. I get the feeling that this going to be just like what happened with the Gov back in Season 3, where they left his death deliberately ambiguous to keep people guessing, just to show us that "Nope! He's been dead this whole time!" in the very next episode.
> 
> Also, Maggie and Glen actually did have a son together before he died in the comics. It really wouldn't be out of the question for her to turn up pregnant in the show as such.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  Just what the group needs, another baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... But... Think of teh drama!! [emoji38]
> 
> Come to think of it, what ever happened to the first baby? I don't think we've seen it in ages.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  The last time I heard from Judith, she was asleep in one of those houses.  Lol.  Good question.  You see?  It's easy to forget about a baby in these situations!  [emoji38]  J/K!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. Just like those gay dudes from last season.
> 
> They had like, what... One scene? Then we pretty much never saw them again, except for like a second at a time.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I don't even know what happened to that guy's gay lover?  I don't think I've seen him at all since that one scene.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. As much as I want Glen to be alive, the show would lose basically *all* of its credibility if he was. It simply isn't believable.
> 
> I guess we'll see, however. I get the feeling that this going to be just like what happened with the Gov back in Season 3, where they left his death deliberately ambiguous to keep people guessing, just to show us that "Nope! He's been dead this whole time!" in the very next episode.
> 
> Also, Maggie and Glen actually did have a son together before he died in the comics. It really wouldn't be out of the question for her to turn up pregnant in the show as such.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  Just what the group needs, another baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... But... Think of teh drama!! [emoji38]
> 
> Come to think of it, what ever happened to the first baby? I don't think we've seen it in ages.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  The last time I heard from Judith, she was asleep in one of those houses.  Lol.  Good question.  You see?  It's easy to forget about a baby in these situations!  [emoji38]  J/K!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. Just like those gay dudes from last season.
> 
> They had like, what... One scene? Then we pretty much never saw them again, except for like a second at a time.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I like that gay guy though (the one they have shown with Darryl).  At least he knows how to fight and stuff.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. As much as I want Glen to be alive, the show would lose basically *all* of its credibility if he was. It simply isn't believable.
> 
> I guess we'll see, however. I get the feeling that this going to be just like what happened with the Gov back in Season 3, where they left his death deliberately ambiguous to keep people guessing, just to show us that "Nope! He's been dead this whole time!" in the very next episode.
> 
> Also, Maggie and Glen actually did have a son together before he died in the comics. It really wouldn't be out of the question for her to turn up pregnant in the show as such.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  Just what the group needs, another baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... But... Think of teh drama!! [emoji38]
> 
> Come to think of it, what ever happened to the first baby? I don't think we've seen it in ages.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  The last time I heard from Judith, she was asleep in one of those houses.  Lol.  Good question.  You see?  It's easy to forget about a baby in these situations!  [emoji38]  J/K!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. Just like those gay dudes from last season.
> 
> They had like, what... One scene? Then we pretty much never saw them again, except for like a second at a time.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that gay guy though (the one they have shown with Darryl).  At least he knows how to fight and stuff.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Surprisingly, I actually don't mind him.

He's just a regular character. They don't make a huge deal of reminding us that he's gay all the damn time.

It drives me *nuts* when shows do that. Lol

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  Just what the group needs, another baby!
> 
> 
> 
> But... But... Think of teh drama!! [emoji38]
> 
> Come to think of it, what ever happened to the first baby? I don't think we've seen it in ages.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  The last time I heard from Judith, she was asleep in one of those houses.  Lol.  Good question.  You see?  It's easy to forget about a baby in these situations!  [emoji38]  J/K!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. Just like those gay dudes from last season.
> 
> They had like, what... One scene? Then we pretty much never saw them again, except for like a second at a time.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that gay guy though (the one they have shown with Darryl).  At least he knows how to fight and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Surprisingly, I actually don't mind him.
> 
> He's just a regular character. They don't make a huge deal of reminding us that he's gay all the damn time.
> 
> It drives me *nuts* when shows do that. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I could do without any kinds of sex scenes in such shows at all, TBH.  I really don't need to see clips of people having sex to enjoy a show.    I really don't see the point of even doing that.  We can figure out that they are going to be having sex and don't need to see or hear them doing the sloppy make out scenes either!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> But... But... Think of teh drama!! [emoji38]
> 
> Come to think of it, what ever happened to the first baby? I don't think we've seen it in ages.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  The last time I heard from Judith, she was asleep in one of those houses.  Lol.  Good question.  You see?  It's easy to forget about a baby in these situations!  [emoji38]  J/K!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. Just like those gay dudes from last season.
> 
> They had like, what... One scene? Then we pretty much never saw them again, except for like a second at a time.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that gay guy though (the one they have shown with Darryl).  At least he knows how to fight and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Surprisingly, I actually don't mind him.
> 
> He's just a regular character. They don't make a huge deal of reminding us that he's gay all the damn time.
> 
> It drives me *nuts* when shows do that. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could do without any kinds of sex scenes in such shows at all, TBH.  I really don't need to see clips of people having sex to enjoy a show.    I really don't see the point of even doing that.  We can figure out that they are going to be having sex and don't need to see or hear them doing the sloppy make out scenes either!
Click to expand...


Just trying to get people all hot and bothered I guess. Lol

I agree though. I watch these shows for the story, not lame softcore porn. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  The last time I heard from Judith, she was asleep in one of those houses.  Lol.  Good question.  You see?  It's easy to forget about a baby in these situations!  [emoji38]  J/K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Just like those gay dudes from last season.
> 
> They had like, what... One scene? Then we pretty much never saw them again, except for like a second at a time.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that gay guy though (the one they have shown with Darryl).  At least he knows how to fight and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Surprisingly, I actually don't mind him.
> 
> He's just a regular character. They don't make a huge deal of reminding us that he's gay all the damn time.
> 
> It drives me *nuts* when shows do that. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could do without any kinds of sex scenes in such shows at all, TBH.  I really don't need to see clips of people having sex to enjoy a show.    I really don't see the point of even doing that.  We can figure out that they are going to be having sex and don't need to see or hear them doing the sloppy make out scenes either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to get people all hot and bothered I guess. Lol
> 
> I agree though. I watch these shows for the story, not lame softcore porn.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Sex scenes on TV usually don't get me "hot and bothered."


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Just like those gay dudes from last season.
> 
> They had like, what... One scene? Then we pretty much never saw them again, except for like a second at a time.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that gay guy though (the one they have shown with Darryl).  At least he knows how to fight and stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Surprisingly, I actually don't mind him.
> 
> He's just a regular character. They don't make a huge deal of reminding us that he's gay all the damn time.
> 
> It drives me *nuts* when shows do that. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could do without any kinds of sex scenes in such shows at all, TBH.  I really don't need to see clips of people having sex to enjoy a show.    I really don't see the point of even doing that.  We can figure out that they are going to be having sex and don't need to see or hear them doing the sloppy make out scenes either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to get people all hot and bothered I guess. Lol
> 
> I agree though. I watch these shows for the story, not lame softcore porn.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex scenes on TV usually don't get me "hot and bothered."  [emoji38]
Click to expand...


But, but... What about the bewbies?!?! [emoji38]

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that gay guy though (the one they have shown with Darryl).  At least he knows how to fight and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Surprisingly, I actually don't mind him.
> 
> He's just a regular character. They don't make a huge deal of reminding us that he's gay all the damn time.
> 
> It drives me *nuts* when shows do that. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could do without any kinds of sex scenes in such shows at all, TBH.  I really don't need to see clips of people having sex to enjoy a show.    I really don't see the point of even doing that.  We can figure out that they are going to be having sex and don't need to see or hear them doing the sloppy make out scenes either!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just trying to get people all hot and bothered I guess. Lol
> 
> I agree though. I watch these shows for the story, not lame softcore porn.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sex scenes on TV usually don't get me "hot and bothered."  [emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but... What about the bewbies?!?! [emoji38]
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Nope, boobies don't do it for me.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

He's not dead yet, he's getting better


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Hopefully, we'll learn something about his situation one way or the other tonight. Lol



Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I agree. As much as I want Glen to be alive, the show would lose basically *all* of its credibility if he was. It simply isn't believable.
> 
> I guess we'll see, however. I get the feeling that this going to be just like what happened with the Gov back in Season 3, where they left his death deliberately ambiguous to keep people guessing, just to show us that "Nope! He's been dead this whole time!" in the very next episode.
> 
> Also, Maggie and Glen actually did have a son together before he died in the comics. It really wouldn't be out of the question for her to turn up pregnant in the show as such.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  Just what the group needs, another baby!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But... But... Think of teh drama!! [emoji38]
> 
> Come to think of it, what ever happened to the first baby? I don't think we've seen it in ages.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Did you not remember what Carol told Carl to do (or protect)?

My guess is she isn't pregnant and Glenn is dead!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

What a waste of an episode! Boring and pointless. What a useless philosophy in a dangerous world without law and order. It worked for the doc because he didn't encounter too many living people. 

However, if Rick's group followed the illogical philosophy they would have been killed a while back. His philosophy would have got him eaten by the Termites, it got a whole lot of Alexandrian killed, it nearly got Rick killed and it now puts the whole town in jeopardy!

For such a beloved character they really ruined him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Great episode and Glenn's not dead


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> What a waste of an episode! Boring and pointless. What a useless philosophy in a dangerous world without law and order. It worked for the doc because he didn't encounter too many living people.
> 
> However, if Rick's group followed the illogical philosophy they would have been killed a while back. His philosophy would have got him eaten by the Termites, it got a whole lot of Alexandrian killed, it nearly got Rick killed and it now puts the whole town in jeopardy!
> 
> For such a beloved character they really ruined him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I disagree, I thought it was a very good episode.  Very good human drama.  It explained what happened to Morgan and why he's decided not to kill, it continued the theme of people's codes of conduct being challenged, and while I agree that Eastman's philosophy would not work in some situations, it was an understandable decision on his part.

Although I was hoping to see more of the overall story going into the episode, this turned out to be a very good diversion from the main arc.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Haven't seen it yet. From what people are saying, however, it sounds like they're basically just milking the anxiety created by the uncertainty over Glen's death.

Figures.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, I felt the most sorry for Tabitha the goat.   

It was interesting to find out about Morgan's background.  I just wish they hadn't focused the entire episode on just him and his story.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Haven't seen it yet. From what people are saying, however, it sounds like they're basically just milking the anxiety created by the uncertainty over Glen's death.
> 
> Figures.



Of course!  Now you just HAVE to tune in next week!    I can't stand the host guy on The Talking Dead.  He annoys me for some reason.  I think he played a talk show host on a horror movie I've seen.  One of the Halloweens maybe?  I just saw him recently on some really stupid horror movie, younger but it was definitely the same guy.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen it yet. From what people are saying, however, it sounds like they're basically just milking the anxiety created by the uncertainty over Glen's death.
> 
> Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course!  Now you just HAVE to tune in next week!    I can't stand the host guy on The Talking Dead.  He annoys me for some reason.  I think he played a talk show host on a horror movie I've seen.  One of the Halloweens maybe?  I just saw him recently on some really stupid horror movie, younger but it was definitely the same guy.
Click to expand...


I've never watched Talking Dead, I don't understand the appeal.  I don't want spoilers, if I want to talk about TWD I want to talk about it, not listen to other people talk about it.  Why watch Talking Dead?


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen it yet. From what people are saying, however, it sounds like they're basically just milking the anxiety created by the uncertainty over Glen's death.
> 
> Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course!  Now you just HAVE to tune in next week!    I can't stand the host guy on The Talking Dead.  He annoys me for some reason.  I think he played a talk show host on a horror movie I've seen.  One of the Halloweens maybe?  I just saw him recently on some really stupid horror movie, younger but it was definitely the same guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never watched Talking Dead, I don't understand the appeal.  I don't want spoilers, if I want to talk about TWD I want to talk about it, not listen to other people talk about it.  Why watch Talking Dead?
Click to expand...

They don't give you a spoiler and the sneak peak usually tell you nothing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a waste of an episode! Boring and pointless. What a useless philosophy in a dangerous world without law and order. It worked for the doc because he didn't encounter too many living people.
> 
> However, if Rick's group followed the illogical philosophy they would have been killed a while back. His philosophy would have got him eaten by the Termites, it got a whole lot of Alexandrian killed, it nearly got Rick killed and it now puts the whole town in jeopardy!
> 
> For such a beloved character they really ruined him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, I thought it was a very good episode.  Very good human drama.  It explained what happened to Morgan and why he's decided not to kill, it continued the theme of people's codes of conduct being challenged, and while I agree that Eastman's philosophy would not work in some situations, it was an understandable decision on his part.
> 
> Although I was hoping to see more of the overall story going into the episode, this turned out to be a very good diversion from the main arc.
Click to expand...

I guess I was hoping to know something about Glenn. 

I wish they didn't kill off Eastman so quickly. He was actually a pretty cool character.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Glenn's not dead.

Absolutely, positively not dead

Nicholas landed on top of him and Glenn is covered with Nick guts. The walkers get distracted and leave Glenn at the bottom of the pile


----------



## Montrovant

CrusaderFrank said:


> Glenn's not dead.
> 
> Absolutely, positively not dead
> 
> Nicholas landed on top of him and Glenn is covered with Nick guts. The walkers get distracted and leave Glenn at the bottom of the pile



Oh how I hope not.


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> Glenn's not dead.
> 
> Absolutely, positively not dead
> 
> Nicholas landed on top of him and Glenn is covered with Nick guts. The walkers get distracted and leave Glenn at the bottom of the pile


I think he's dead. We'll have to wait another week to find out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn's not dead.
> 
> Absolutely, positively not dead
> 
> Nicholas landed on top of him and Glenn is covered with Nick guts. The walkers get distracted and leave Glenn at the bottom of the pile
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's dead. We'll have to wait another week to find out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


At least....there's no reason to assume the group will find out he's dead any time soon.


----------



## Gracie

We might find out in 2 weeks. Not much left of the season, so I am presuming that is when we will know for sure. Cliffhanger season ending solved. 

Meanwhile..I liked the story of how Morgan got sane. But he is making a HUGE mistake with that wolf he has locked up. BIG mistake. Someone is gonna die due to it.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen it yet. From what people are saying, however, it sounds like they're basically just milking the anxiety created by the uncertainty over Glen's death.
> 
> Figures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course!  Now you just HAVE to tune in next week!    I can't stand the host guy on The Talking Dead.  He annoys me for some reason.  I think he played a talk show host on a horror movie I've seen.  One of the Halloweens maybe?  I just saw him recently on some really stupid horror movie, younger but it was definitely the same guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never watched Talking Dead, I don't understand the appeal.  I don't want spoilers, if I want to talk about TWD I want to talk about it, not listen to other people talk about it.  Why watch Talking Dead?
Click to expand...


Oh, I just didn't bother changing the channel because I was busy on my phone, so it came on, and when I saw that Morgan had an English accent like Rick, I was entranced!


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> Glenn's not dead.
> 
> Absolutely, positively not dead
> 
> Nicholas landed on top of him and Glenn is covered with Nick guts. The walkers get distracted and leave Glenn at the bottom of the pile



Sorry but that sounds highly unlikely, IMO.  Sounds like wishful thinking, to me!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Another episode with no word on Glen. Grrr... Lol


----------



## Gracie

Twitter cracks me up. They are posting pics of themselves looking in dumpsters with the caption "Glenn?" 

Not on here yet, but I more or less caught up on what happens.


----------



## Gracie

Fans are really getting into this, lol.


----------



## GHook93

Sgt_Gath said:


> Another episode with no word on Glen. Grrr... Lol



Yep, it was kind of a fluff episode! In fact it was a pretty annoying episode. 

The Alexandrians are such elites asshole. It was nicely pointed out that none of them fought against the Wolves and none of them scavenged for the food, but they feel entitled to take whatever they want. Then the one asshole with his great speech and then he steals food. Please kill that guy.

Fucking Carl, you would think that his character would have gotten a little better, but then he gets into a girlie fight with Ron, who sucks equally as much as Carl.

And no Glenn explanation and it doesn't appear that we will get closure next week either.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracie

Actually, you can lay all this on Rick for being a dumbass. All those walkers in one place....why lead them OUT? Why not just find gasoline and torch the whole lot of them in one big circle? Dumb idea to move them from that pit. Dumb.


----------



## Gracie

Maybe its just me, but I don't care for Jessie.
Deanna is a weakling. And totally clueless. Her asswipe thieving son Spencer was correct when he blasted her with truth.
Corl's fight with the other kid was how I envision some posters here when they are fighting in the FZ, lol. Whirlyarm pinwheel girly fight. Corl (what twitter'ers call him) is a dumb ass that he has not put two and two together that Enid is probably a Wolf. 

I miss the group being the group. Ricks group.


----------



## Alystyr

Gracie said:


> Actually, you can lay all this on Rick for being a dumbass. All those walkers in one place....why lead them OUT? Why not just find gasoline and torch the whole lot of them in one big circle? Dumb idea to move them from that pit. Dumb.


I think that he did the best that he could with the available resources.
I'd imagine that it would take hundreds, if not thousands, of gallons of fuel to torch that quarry. They probably have a hard enough time getting enough _usable_ fuel for the few vehicles they've got, let alone enough to use in that manner. Most of what they're finding is probably contaminated by now.
Besides, that cliff giving way before they were fully ready sort of forced the issue. They really could have used the cheese wheel from "Z Nation".

As an aside, this is the first episode in a while that actually made me say "ewwww..." - that pair of Z's in the sewer... ick.


----------



## Gracie

Eventually, those walkers SHOULD just fall apart and the only thing left moving would be the jaws since the legs and arms fall off from rot.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

In the comic book - did Glenn die?

Last night, when Maggie and Aaron were together, what did he mean when said 'Aaron likes boys and girls, depending on how its spelled'? Yeah, I get the female name is spelled Erin but the statement made no sense. And what happened to his lover/partner?

Interesting to see the people of Alexandria finding their way through the horror and mess the world has become. Its like they're finding their strength and is what the spin off should have/could have been. 

Annoying that we see Rick in a dead RV with gazillions of walkers headed his way and then he's magically outside the town, yelling to be let in. OTOH, much about the show doesn't really hang together or make sense.


----------



## Alystyr

Luddly Neddite said:


> what did he mean when said 'Aaron likes boys and girls, depending on how its spelled'?


I think he was talking about Aaron/Erin being a good name for Maggie's baby.


----------



## Gracie

Rck got out of that van just like he got thru the walkers. He plowed his way thru.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Rck got out of that van just like he got thru the walkers. He plowed his way thru.



Didn't we see him get out?


----------



## Gracie

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rck got out of that van just like he got thru the walkers. He plowed his way thru.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we see him get out?
Click to expand...

No. What we saw was walkers coming from one side of the RV and the front....1 or two on the other side. He just ran out with the less walkers and ran. Easy to do since they are slow.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Another episode with no word on Glen. Grrr... Lol



I'm thinking that he's dead and eaten.


----------



## ChrisL

Alystyr said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> what did he mean when said 'Aaron likes boys and girls, depending on how its spelled'?
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was talking about Aaron/Erin being a good name for Maggie's baby.
Click to expand...


Yup, that's what I thought too.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another episode with no word on Glen. Grrr... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that he's dead and eaten.
Click to expand...


Probably. Who knows with how they're going deliberately out of their way to milk it though. Lol

Maybe they'll have him live, just so he can be beaten to death with a barbed wire wrapped baseball bat a couple of episodes later (like he was in the comics). 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another episode with no word on Glen. Grrr... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that he's dead and eaten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably. Who knows with how they're going deliberately out of their way to milk it though. Lol
> 
> Maybe they'll have him live, just so he can beaten to death with a barbed wire wrapped baseball bat a couple of episodes later (like he was in the comics).
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


  That's how Glenn died in the comic?  Nah, they should just leave him dead I think.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another episode with no word on Glen. Grrr... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that he's dead and eaten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably. Who knows with how they're going deliberately out of their way to milk it though. Lol
> 
> Maybe they'll have him live, just so he can beaten to death with a barbed wire wrapped baseball bat a couple of episodes later (like he was in the comics).
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Who killed Glenn in the comic?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another episode with no word on Glen. Grrr... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that he's dead and eaten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably. Who knows with how they're going deliberately out of their way to milk it though. Lol
> 
> Maybe they'll have him live, just so he can beaten to death with a barbed wire wrapped baseball bat a couple of episodes later (like he was in the comics).
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how Glenn died in the comic?  Nah, they should just leave him dead I think.  Lol.
Click to expand...

Yeah, by this guy called "Negan" (leader of the Wolves, I think).

All things considered, Glen might have gotten off easy. Lol!

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another episode with no word on Glen. Grrr... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that he's dead and eaten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably. Who knows with how they're going deliberately out of their way to milk it though. Lol
> 
> Maybe they'll have him live, just so he can beaten to death with a barbed wire wrapped baseball bat a couple of episodes later (like he was in the comics).
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how Glenn died in the comic?  Nah, they should just leave him dead I think.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, by this guy called "Negan" (leader of the Wolves, I think).
> 
> All things considered, Glen might have gotten off easy. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Well, at least the zombies don't have any ill will.  They just want brains and guts.  Mwa-ha-ha!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another episode with no word on Glen. Grrr... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that he's dead and eaten.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably. Who knows with how they're going deliberately out of their way to milk it though. Lol
> 
> Maybe they'll have him live, just so he can beaten to death with a barbed wire wrapped baseball bat a couple of episodes later (like he was in the comics).
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how Glenn died in the comic?  Nah, they should just leave him dead I think.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, by this guy called "Negan" (leader of the Wolves, I think).
> 
> All things considered, Glen might have gotten off easy. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least the zombies don't have any ill will.  They just want brains and guts.  Mwa-ha-ha!
Click to expand...


Yummy! 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that he's dead and eaten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. Who knows with how they're going deliberately out of their way to milk it though. Lol
> 
> Maybe they'll have him live, just so he can beaten to death with a barbed wire wrapped baseball bat a couple of episodes later (like he was in the comics).
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how Glenn died in the comic?  Nah, they should just leave him dead I think.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, by this guy called "Negan" (leader of the Wolves, I think).
> 
> All things considered, Glen might have gotten off easy. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, at least the zombies don't have any ill will.  They just want brains and guts.  Mwa-ha-ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yummy!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I'll take mine cooked please.  Too slimy.


----------



## Gracie

Personally speaking, the zombie theme of this show is nothing I am interested in. It's dumb. Kiddie stuff. It's the concept of how humanity isn't really all that advanced when it comes to survival in an apocalypse event. THAT is what fascinates me on this show.


----------



## WorldWatcher

WorldWatcher said:


> The worst thing about Glen's death is that now we're going to have to sit through - sigh - Maggie's nervous breakdown, demand to go search for him, and just emotional meltdown in general.
> 
> I wonder if she will end up being pregnant with a little Glen just adding to it.
> 
> 
> He'll be back in future shows, but probably in flash-back sequences.
> 
> 
> >>>>




OK, I admit.  1 for 2.  The episode wasn't dedicated to Maggie's melt-down, however she is pregnant.





>>>>


----------



## Gracie

I don't really give a shit about maggie OR glenn, to be honest. But I thought he deserved a better send off than that. However, I prefer him getting eaten than being beat with a baseball bat wrapped with bobwire.


----------



## RWS

Since everybody is expecting Glenn to have survived, based on what they showed, and what's due for him in the comics... I can't expect him to survive scott-free. He's either gonna become a zombie and that's how we'll see him next, or more likely the Wolves will somehow get him out of that dilemna and he'll become their captive, and meet his inevitable demise. Possibly as a hostage, when negotiations stall or break down. There's a few more people missing in this last episode too. 

That's the only reason I can see for such a bad episode, because that last episode ranks among the worst of the series. But it was preceded by two of the best of the series. And the only important thing about that episode (besides hot Maggie being pregnant) is the absence of a few of the main characters. So it's time for the Wolves to become a presence. I think they have multiple hostages that are important to us. And it may get down to some serious negotiations, and it may just be Glenn that meets his fate.

That's how I see it rolling, based on how bad the last episode was. They have to be telling us something, by showing us nothing. And then we'll look back in a few weeks and say how amazing this last episode was based on what it revealed!  

jus sayin...  : - )


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> I don't really give a shit about maggie OR glenn, to be honest. But I thought he deserved a better send off than that. However, I prefer him getting eaten than being beat with a baseball bat wrapped with bobwire.



Barbed wire.


----------



## Slyhunter

They'll run into Glenn as a zombie later.


----------



## ChrisL

Slyhunter said:


> They'll run into Glenn as a zombie later.



I don't know if there is anything left of Glenn.  Geez!  That was a hungry hoard of zombies!


----------



## Paulie

Wolves weren't in the comics. They're a creation of the tv version of WD. In the comics the negan guy is the leader of a group called the saviors. What we know about the wolves now, they don't seem to match well as the possible tv version of the saviors. The wolves just kill anyone for no reason. The saviors don't.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Looks like we know who's playing Negan now. 

Jeffrey Dean Morgan Cast as Negan on The Walking Dead







I guess we'll see him next season.


----------



## GHook93

RWS said:


> Since everybody is expecting Glenn to have survived, based on what they showed, and what's due for him in the comics... I can't expect him to survive scott-free. He's either gonna become a zombie and that's how we'll see him next, or more likely the Wolves will somehow get him out of that dilemna and he'll become their captive, and meet his inevitable demise. Possibly as a hostage, when negotiations stall or break down. There's a few more people missing in this last episode too.
> 
> That's the only reason I can see for such a bad episode, because that last episode ranks among the worst of the series. But it was preceded by two of the best of the series. And the only important thing about that episode (besides hot Maggie being pregnant) is the absence of a few of the main characters. So it's time for the Wolves to become a presence. I think they have multiple hostages that are important to us. And it may get down to some serious negotiations, and it may just be Glenn that meets his fate.
> 
> That's how I see it rolling, based on how bad the last episode was. They have to be telling us something, by showing us nothing. And then we'll look back in a few weeks and say how amazing this last episode was based on what it revealed!
> 
> jus sayin...  : - )



For major death scenes in the comics, they usually swap characters. That gov cut off Tyreese's head in the comic and the Hunters are a bitten Dayle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montrovant

Glenn?  Oh, Glenn?  Where are you?


----------



## ChrisL

Not a lot of talk about this past episode I see.    I find it hard to believe that Darryl let himself be caught by those 3 people who seemed . . . kind of naive.  

That stupid diabetic blonde girl who goes over to two corpses, knowing about what happens to the dead in this situation.  My God, how much more stupid could she be?  She would have died soon eventually with her diabetic condition.  Once their insulin supplies ran out, and considering the lack of probably "appropriate" food choices, she would be screwed.  Those other two who stole Darryl's bike . . . I don't know what to think of them.  I don't blame them for behaving the way they did, considering the circumstances.  Hard to really trust anyone, and they don't know Darryl.


----------



## WorldWatcher

ChrisL said:


> Not a lot of talk about this past episode I see.    I find it hard to believe that Darryl let himself be caught by those 3 people who seemed . . . kind of naive.
> 
> That stupid diabetic blonde girl who goes over to two corpses, knowing about what happens to the dead in this situation.  My God, how much more stupid could she be?  She would have died soon eventually with her diabetic condition.  Once their insulin supplies ran out, and considering the lack of probably "appropriate" food choices, she would be screwed.  Those other two who stole Darryl's bike . . . I don't know what to think of them.  I don't blame them for behaving the way they did, considering the circumstances.  Hard to really trust anyone, and they don't know Darryl.




My thought was "We are 2-3 years into the apocalypse, where the hell has she been getting insulin this long?"


>>>>


----------



## Slyhunter

WorldWatcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot of talk about this past episode I see.    I find it hard to believe that Darryl let himself be caught by those 3 people who seemed . . . kind of naive.
> 
> That stupid diabetic blonde girl who goes over to two corpses, knowing about what happens to the dead in this situation.  My God, how much more stupid could she be?  She would have died soon eventually with her diabetic condition.  Once their insulin supplies ran out, and considering the lack of probably "appropriate" food choices, she would be screwed.  Those other two who stole Darryl's bike . . . I don't know what to think of them.  I don't blame them for behaving the way they did, considering the circumstances.  Hard to really trust anyone, and they don't know Darryl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thought was "We are 2-3 years into the apocalypse, where the hell has she been getting insulin this long?"
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...

Why hasn't the zombies decomposed to skeletons?


----------



## Paulie

I'm more upset over the loss of the crossbow than I am about the loss of Glenn.


----------



## ChrisL

The mayor lady thinks she's all bad ass now.    Funny!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

LOL.


Looks like we pretty much called it on Glenn. 

I still don't really buy it (seems like kind of a lame stunt on the part of the writers, tbh), but I'm glad to see that he'll be back around all the same. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Not a lot of talk about this past episode I see.    I find it hard to believe that Darryl let himself be caught by those 3 people who seemed . . . kind of naive.
> 
> That stupid diabetic blonde girl who goes over to two corpses, knowing about what happens to the dead in this situation.  My God, how much more stupid could she be?  She would have died soon eventually with her diabetic condition.  Once their insulin supplies ran out, and considering the lack of probably "appropriate" food choices, she would be screwed.  Those other two who stole Darryl's bike . . . I don't know what to think of them.  I don't blame them for behaving the way they did, considering the circumstances.  Hard to really trust anyone, and they don't know Darryl.




I actually haven't watched last week's episode yet. I'll have to check it out later. Lol

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> LOL.
> 
> 
> Looks like we pretty much called it on Glenn.
> 
> I still don't really buy it (seems like kind of a lame stunt on the part of the writers, tbh), but I'm glad to see that he'll be back around all the same.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk



Lol!  I can't believe it.


----------



## Montrovant

Yep, that was some pretty shitty writing.  However, if Carl ends up killed like they are making it seem......that would be a perfectly acceptable replacement.  

Of course, the other kid is probably going to get eaten now that the tower fell and took down part of the wall, but I can dream!


----------



## ChrisL

Carl needs a hair cut and some sunlight.  He looks like he's sick or something!


----------



## Paulie

Carl gets shot in the eye. Probably next week.


----------



## ChrisL

Paulie said:


> Carl gets shot in the eye. Probably next week.



Is this a serious post?    Never can be too sure with you.


----------



## Paulie

ChrisL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carl gets shot in the eye. Probably next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a serious post?    Never can be too sure with you.
Click to expand...

It's serious. In the comic he gets shot in the eye as the walkers overrun Alexandria. He doesn't die though he ends up with a patch over his eye like a pirate. So he won't be corrrrrral anymore. Now he's cARRRRRl

Yes I went there.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath

Paulie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carl gets shot in the eye. Probably next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a serious post?    Never can be too sure with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's serious. In the comic he gets shot in the eye as the walkers overrun Alexandria. He doesn't die though he ends up with a patch over his eye like a pirate. So he won't be corrrrrral anymore. Now he's cARRRRRl
> 
> Yes I went there.
Click to expand...


Yeah. It's fairly gruesome.







Then again, however, they skipped Rick getting his hand chopped off, and the baby getting shot along with Lori. It might never happen.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

I've never read the comics, so anything that happens is a surprise to me!


----------



## Paulie

Sgt_Gath said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carl gets shot in the eye. Probably next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a serious post?    Never can be too sure with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's serious. In the comic he gets shot in the eye as the walkers overrun Alexandria. He doesn't die though he ends up with a patch over his eye like a pirate. So he won't be corrrrrral anymore. Now he's cARRRRRl
> 
> Yes I went there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. It's fairly gruesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, however, they skipped Rick getting his hand chopped off, and the baby getting shot along with Lori. It might never happen.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah they have to change some stuff or there's no suspense. Walker blood infecting an open wound is a big thing that's different. Although I would think it would be extremely difficult to prevent that because people are nicked up from years of fighting so I'm sure there's wounds everywhere and obviously walker blood gets all over you when it splatters. I'm glad they left that out of the show.


----------



## ChrisL

Paulie said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carl gets shot in the eye. Probably next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a serious post?    Never can be too sure with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's serious. In the comic he gets shot in the eye as the walkers overrun Alexandria. He doesn't die though he ends up with a patch over his eye like a pirate. So he won't be corrrrrral anymore. Now he's cARRRRRl
> 
> Yes I went there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. It's fairly gruesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, however, they skipped Rick getting his hand chopped off, and the baby getting shot along with Lori. It might never happen.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they have to change some stuff or there's no suspense. Walker blood infecting an open wound is a big thing that's different. Although I would think it would be extremely difficult to prevent that because people are nicked up from years of fighting so I'm sure there's wounds everywhere and obviously walker blood gets all over you when it splatters. I'm glad they left that out of the show.
Click to expand...


They'd all be dead by now if that was the case!  They get covered in blood and guts.  That's pretty gross.  Lol.  Zombies are pretty disgusting, I must say.


----------



## Montrovant

And now we have a 2 1/2 month wait....

Deanna turned out to be an idiot about dying.  In what way is getting eaten better than shooting yourself?

Both of Jessie's kids are terrible.  They seem likely to die, but not until after causing plenty of others to die.  Sam, at least, has the excuse of his young age.  Ron is just a douchebag.  Carl did a good job dealing with the situation at the time; making an issue of it would not have helped as the walkers were busting in.

Morgan is an asshole.  Carol is an idiot.  That entire scenario should never have existed, nor gone down the way it did.

Considering the accuracy with which the group is able to head-shot walkers, I think Rosita or Tara should have shot rather than let the doctor be taken.

Was there never any sort of contingency planning done in the case of a breach?  Some sort of noise/visual set up to draw walkers away from town, or at least to one particular side or another?

Father Gabriel just hangs around....at least he's not getting in the way any more.  

Sunday nights have gotten a lot less entertaining for the next couple of months.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> And now we have a 2 1/2 month wait....
> 
> Deanna turned out to be an idiot about dying.  In what way is getting eaten better than shooting yourself?
> 
> Both of Jessie's kids are terrible.  They seem likely to die, but not until after causing plenty of others to die.  Sam, at least, has the excuse of his young age.  Ron is just a douchebag.  Carl did a good job dealing with the situation at the time; making an issue of it would not have helped as the walkers were busting in.
> 
> Morgan is an asshole.  Carol is an idiot.  That entire scenario should never have existed, nor gone down the way it did.
> 
> Considering the accuracy with which the group is able to head-shot walkers, I think Rosita or Tara should have shot rather than let the doctor be taken.
> 
> Was there never any sort of contingency planning done in the case of a breach?  Some sort of noise/visual set up to draw walkers away from town, or at least to one particular side or another?
> 
> Father Gabriel just hangs around....at least he's not getting in the way any more.
> 
> Sunday nights have gotten a lot less entertaining for the next couple of months.



Because she wanted to take out some zombies to help out before she died.  Why not go out fighting?  

You are right about having a contingency plan.  Deanna was very organized.  Of course she should have had a plan B.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now we have a 2 1/2 month wait....
> 
> Deanna turned out to be an idiot about dying.  In what way is getting eaten better than shooting yourself?
> 
> Both of Jessie's kids are terrible.  They seem likely to die, but not until after causing plenty of others to die.  Sam, at least, has the excuse of his young age.  Ron is just a douchebag.  Carl did a good job dealing with the situation at the time; making an issue of it would not have helped as the walkers were busting in.
> 
> Morgan is an asshole.  Carol is an idiot.  That entire scenario should never have existed, nor gone down the way it did.
> 
> Considering the accuracy with which the group is able to head-shot walkers, I think Rosita or Tara should have shot rather than let the doctor be taken.
> 
> Was there never any sort of contingency planning done in the case of a breach?  Some sort of noise/visual set up to draw walkers away from town, or at least to one particular side or another?
> 
> Father Gabriel just hangs around....at least he's not getting in the way any more.
> 
> Sunday nights have gotten a lot less entertaining for the next couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because she wanted to take out some zombies to help out before she died.  Why not go out fighting?
> 
> You are right about having a contingency plan.  Deanna was very organized.  Of course she should have had a plan B.
Click to expand...


Go out fighting?  That doesn't mean you don't save yourself a bullet!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Montrovant said:


> And now we have a 2 1/2 month wait....
> 
> Deanna turned out to be an idiot about dying.  In what way is getting eaten better than shooting yourself?
> 
> Both of Jessie's kids are terrible.  They seem likely to die, but not until after causing plenty of others to die.  Sam, at least, has the excuse of his young age.  Ron is just a douchebag.  Carl did a good job dealing with the situation at the time; making an issue of it would not have helped as the walkers were busting in.
> 
> Morgan is an asshole.  Carol is an idiot.  That entire scenario should never have existed, nor gone down the way it did.
> 
> Considering the accuracy with which the group is able to head-shot walkers, I think Rosita or Tara should have shot rather than let the doctor be taken.
> 
> Was there never any sort of contingency planning done in the case of a breach?  Some sort of noise/visual set up to draw walkers away from town, or at least to one particular side or another?
> 
> Father Gabriel just hangs around....at least he's not getting in the way any more.
> 
> Sunday nights have gotten a lot less entertaining for the next couple of months.



Sam is Walker Food. Ron....I'd like to buy stock in the kids acting career.

My wife and I were handicapping the Carol Morgan fight and I said Morgan wins this round, Carol's hurt and she's talking instead of acting.

Yes, take the fucking head shot on the W guy. Nothing good ever happened to anyone from dropping their weapon.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now we have a 2 1/2 month wait....
> 
> Deanna turned out to be an idiot about dying.  In what way is getting eaten better than shooting yourself?
> 
> Both of Jessie's kids are terrible.  They seem likely to die, but not until after causing plenty of others to die.  Sam, at least, has the excuse of his young age.  Ron is just a douchebag.  Carl did a good job dealing with the situation at the time; making an issue of it would not have helped as the walkers were busting in.
> 
> Morgan is an asshole.  Carol is an idiot.  That entire scenario should never have existed, nor gone down the way it did.
> 
> Considering the accuracy with which the group is able to head-shot walkers, I think Rosita or Tara should have shot rather than let the doctor be taken.
> 
> Was there never any sort of contingency planning done in the case of a breach?  Some sort of noise/visual set up to draw walkers away from town, or at least to one particular side or another?
> 
> Father Gabriel just hangs around....at least he's not getting in the way any more.
> 
> Sunday nights have gotten a lot less entertaining for the next couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because she wanted to take out some zombies to help out before she died.  Why not go out fighting?
> 
> You are right about having a contingency plan.  Deanna was very organized.  Of course she should have had a plan B.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go out fighting?  That doesn't mean you don't save yourself a bullet!
Click to expand...


I guess that's a personal choice.  Maybe some people would rather be killed by zombies than to kill themselves?


----------



## ChrisL

CrusaderFrank said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now we have a 2 1/2 month wait....
> 
> Deanna turned out to be an idiot about dying.  In what way is getting eaten better than shooting yourself?
> 
> Both of Jessie's kids are terrible.  They seem likely to die, but not until after causing plenty of others to die.  Sam, at least, has the excuse of his young age.  Ron is just a douchebag.  Carl did a good job dealing with the situation at the time; making an issue of it would not have helped as the walkers were busting in.
> 
> Morgan is an asshole.  Carol is an idiot.  That entire scenario should never have existed, nor gone down the way it did.
> 
> Considering the accuracy with which the group is able to head-shot walkers, I think Rosita or Tara should have shot rather than let the doctor be taken.
> 
> Was there never any sort of contingency planning done in the case of a breach?  Some sort of noise/visual set up to draw walkers away from town, or at least to one particular side or another?
> 
> Father Gabriel just hangs around....at least he's not getting in the way any more.
> 
> Sunday nights have gotten a lot less entertaining for the next couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam is Walker Food. Ron....I'd like to buy stock in the kids acting career.
> 
> My wife and I were handicapping the Carol Morgan fight and I said Morgan wins this round, Carol's hurt and she's talking instead of acting.
> 
> Yes, take the fucking head shot on the W guy. Nothing good ever happened to anyone from dropping their weapon.
Click to expand...


Morgan keeping that guy and letting those people live has led to nothing but problems.  He needs to realize that while he does not need to seek out people to kill and make areas "clear," he does have to sometimes kill in this situation.  It is a kill or be killed situation.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I gotta say last nights mid-finale was a cash grab. 
I would be willing to bet that last nights episode set a new record for the number of commercials in a single hour.
Over a third of the show was commercials - that is ridiculous.


----------



## WorldWatcher

iamwhatiseem said:


> I gotta say last nights mid-finale was a cash grab.
> I would be willing to bet that last nights episode set a new record for the number of commercials in a single hour.
> Over a third of the show was commercials - that is ridiculous.




I didn't notice anymore commercials than normal.

I stream it on Monday night instead of watching it live and with AdBlocker there are no commercials, but the running time was still 45 minutes which is standard for a 1 hour commercial broadcast.  (I know because I watch it while walking my 3-miles on treadmill, that's the reason I note the time, and then I lead into the Talking Dead.)



>>>>


----------



## iamwhatiseem

WorldWatcher said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say last nights mid-finale was a cash grab.
> I would be willing to bet that last nights episode set a new record for the number of commercials in a single hour.
> Over a third of the show was commercials - that is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice anymore commercials than normal.
> 
> I stream it on Monday night instead of watching it live and with AdBlocker there are no commercials, but the running time was still 45 minutes which is standard for a 1 hour commercial broadcast.  (I know because I watch it while walking my 3-miles on treadmill, that's the reason I note the time, and then I lead into the Talking Dead.)
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


I do the same, I download it on Monday...I had it at 38 minutes. But the torrents also cut out all of the previews as well as commercials....even the introductory. Usually it is about 42 minutes.
Funny thing is I have it on SlingTV but it won't let you FF commercials, so I pirate it.


----------



## WorldWatcher

iamwhatiseem said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say last nights mid-finale was a cash grab.
> I would be willing to bet that last nights episode set a new record for the number of commercials in a single hour.
> Over a third of the show was commercials - that is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't notice anymore commercials than normal.
> 
> I stream it on Monday night instead of watching it live and with AdBlocker there are no commercials, but the running time was still 45 minutes which is standard for a 1 hour commercial broadcast.  (I know because I watch it while walking my 3-miles on treadmill, that's the reason I note the time, and then I lead into the Talking Dead.)
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do the same, I download it on Monday...I had it at 38 minutes. But the torrents also cut out all of the previews as well as commercials....even the introductory. Usually it is about 42 minutes.
> Funny thing is I have it on SlingTV but it won't let you FF commercials, so I pirate it.
Click to expand...



Just double checked the replay, 45 minutes 25 seconds from start to finish.  No commercials but it does include opening and closing credits which is normal.

I watch it via the website using AdBlocker which chops out the commercials.

>>>>


----------



## iamwhatiseem

i can't take commercials anymore. 
I cut the cable cord several years ago, I have Netflix, SlingTV and NFL SundayTicket...plus free PBS, Smithsonian and others. Once you haven't seen commercials for awhile you can't go back


----------



## WorldWatcher

iamwhatiseem said:


> i can't take commercials anymore.
> I cut the cable cord several years ago, I have Netflix, SlingTV and NFL SundayTicket...plus free PBS, Smithsonian and others. Once you haven't seen commercials for awhile you can't go back



Yep, we maintain a very basic cable connection (along with our internet) because there are a few shows that my wife and I watch together - but I lot of the stuff I like I just stream.  Maintaining the basic connection allows me to stream many channels from their website live.  So at work I can stream live CNN/Fox News to my phone to listen to while I work on other things.  Having an unlimited data plan doesn't hurt either.


>>>>


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now we have a 2 1/2 month wait....
> 
> Deanna turned out to be an idiot about dying.  In what way is getting eaten better than shooting yourself?
> 
> Both of Jessie's kids are terrible.  They seem likely to die, but not until after causing plenty of others to die.  Sam, at least, has the excuse of his young age.  Ron is just a douchebag.  Carl did a good job dealing with the situation at the time; making an issue of it would not have helped as the walkers were busting in.
> 
> Morgan is an asshole.  Carol is an idiot.  That entire scenario should never have existed, nor gone down the way it did.
> 
> Considering the accuracy with which the group is able to head-shot walkers, I think Rosita or Tara should have shot rather than let the doctor be taken.
> 
> Was there never any sort of contingency planning done in the case of a breach?  Some sort of noise/visual set up to draw walkers away from town, or at least to one particular side or another?
> 
> Father Gabriel just hangs around....at least he's not getting in the way any more.
> 
> Sunday nights have gotten a lot less entertaining for the next couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because she wanted to take out some zombies to help out before she died.  Why not go out fighting?
> 
> You are right about having a contingency plan.  Deanna was very organized.  Of course she should have had a plan B.
Click to expand...


She really should have saved herself at least one bullet.

We've all seen it before. Death by getting gnawed on by Walkers ain't exactly quick.


----------



## Paulie

CrusaderFrank said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now we have a 2 1/2 month wait....
> 
> Deanna turned out to be an idiot about dying.  In what way is getting eaten better than shooting yourself?
> 
> Both of Jessie's kids are terrible.  They seem likely to die, but not until after causing plenty of others to die.  Sam, at least, has the excuse of his young age.  Ron is just a douchebag.  Carl did a good job dealing with the situation at the time; making an issue of it would not have helped as the walkers were busting in.
> 
> Morgan is an asshole.  Carol is an idiot.  That entire scenario should never have existed, nor gone down the way it did.
> 
> Considering the accuracy with which the group is able to head-shot walkers, I think Rosita or Tara should have shot rather than let the doctor be taken.
> 
> Was there never any sort of contingency planning done in the case of a breach?  Some sort of noise/visual set up to draw walkers away from town, or at least to one particular side or another?
> 
> Father Gabriel just hangs around....at least he's not getting in the way any more.
> 
> Sunday nights have gotten a lot less entertaining for the next couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam is Walker Food. Ron....I'd like to buy stock in the kids acting career.
> 
> My wife and I were handicapping the Carol Morgan fight and I said Morgan wins this round, Carol's hurt and she's talking instead of acting.
> 
> Yes, take the fucking head shot on the W guy. Nothing good ever happened to anyone from dropping their weapon.
Click to expand...

Take the fucking ANY shot. You have guns and he has a knife to the throat of a person that's not exactly part of the family  anyway. Losing her is a very minor setback at best while letting the wolf go is only going to cause more problems down the road. That was really bad writing. The season started off so great and then really went in the shitter the last couple episodes.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

*Finally *just got around to watching the episode. 

Morgan's an idiot. DeAnna kind of drove me nuts, so I'm glad she's not around anymore. It looks like that stupid little kid is getting ready to get everyone killed.

I liked that scene at the beginning with the ants on the hamburger. Nice foreshadowing.


----------



## Montrovant

Paulie said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now we have a 2 1/2 month wait....
> 
> Deanna turned out to be an idiot about dying.  In what way is getting eaten better than shooting yourself?
> 
> Both of Jessie's kids are terrible.  They seem likely to die, but not until after causing plenty of others to die.  Sam, at least, has the excuse of his young age.  Ron is just a douchebag.  Carl did a good job dealing with the situation at the time; making an issue of it would not have helped as the walkers were busting in.
> 
> Morgan is an asshole.  Carol is an idiot.  That entire scenario should never have existed, nor gone down the way it did.
> 
> Considering the accuracy with which the group is able to head-shot walkers, I think Rosita or Tara should have shot rather than let the doctor be taken.
> 
> Was there never any sort of contingency planning done in the case of a breach?  Some sort of noise/visual set up to draw walkers away from town, or at least to one particular side or another?
> 
> Father Gabriel just hangs around....at least he's not getting in the way any more.
> 
> Sunday nights have gotten a lot less entertaining for the next couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam is Walker Food. Ron....I'd like to buy stock in the kids acting career.
> 
> My wife and I were handicapping the Carol Morgan fight and I said Morgan wins this round, Carol's hurt and she's talking instead of acting.
> 
> Yes, take the fucking head shot on the W guy. Nothing good ever happened to anyone from dropping their weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take the fucking ANY shot. You have guns and he has a knife to the throat of a person that's not exactly part of the family  anyway. Losing her is a very minor setback at best while letting the wolf go is only going to cause more problems down the road. That was really bad writing. The season started off so great and then really went in the shitter the last couple episodes.
Click to expand...


Minor setback?  She is the only medically trained person there as far as I know.


----------



## Paulie

Montrovant said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now we have a 2 1/2 month wait....
> 
> Deanna turned out to be an idiot about dying.  In what way is getting eaten better than shooting yourself?
> 
> Both of Jessie's kids are terrible.  They seem likely to die, but not until after causing plenty of others to die.  Sam, at least, has the excuse of his young age.  Ron is just a douchebag.  Carl did a good job dealing with the situation at the time; making an issue of it would not have helped as the walkers were busting in.
> 
> Morgan is an asshole.  Carol is an idiot.  That entire scenario should never have existed, nor gone down the way it did.
> 
> Considering the accuracy with which the group is able to head-shot walkers, I think Rosita or Tara should have shot rather than let the doctor be taken.
> 
> Was there never any sort of contingency planning done in the case of a breach?  Some sort of noise/visual set up to draw walkers away from town, or at least to one particular side or another?
> 
> Father Gabriel just hangs around....at least he's not getting in the way any more.
> 
> Sunday nights have gotten a lot less entertaining for the next couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam is Walker Food. Ron....I'd like to buy stock in the kids acting career.
> 
> My wife and I were handicapping the Carol Morgan fight and I said Morgan wins this round, Carol's hurt and she's talking instead of acting.
> 
> Yes, take the fucking head shot on the W guy. Nothing good ever happened to anyone from dropping their weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take the fucking ANY shot. You have guns and he has a knife to the throat of a person that's not exactly part of the family  anyway. Losing her is a very minor setback at best while letting the wolf go is only going to cause more problems down the road. That was really bad writing. The season started off so great and then really went in the shitter the last couple episodes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Minor setback?  She is the only medically trained person there as far as I know.
Click to expand...

They've gotten along just fine since Hershel's been dead which has been a while. And even he only knew rudimentary things. Besides, the wolves kill people just to kill them. Letting him go is clearly not going to lead to anything good. The right play there is take the shot because he's going to kill her anyway.


----------



## Gracie

I'm glad Deanna is dead.
Corl is an idiot.
Carol is turning into an idiot thinking her tiny little knife could take on Morgan.
Morgan needs to die. He's an idiot too and will get a lot of them killed sooner than later.
Emo kid I wished had been eaten immediately. He's already lost his mind, fuck the pretend shit.
Jesse..your kid is now insane. Die with him.
Maggie got a case of the slows, where the walkers had to slow down so she could finally get up there. Pffft.
Fuck the doc/nurse chick. Kill her along with the Wolf with the really REALLY bad teeth.
Fire all the writers. That last show SUCKED big hairy ones.
Alexandria is dead. Good. They all sucked.


Can you tell how much I am beginning to hate this show?


----------



## Paulie

When the dust finally settles and it's safe again Rick needs to bury it deep in Jessie. For me. Because I want to but can't.


----------



## Pop23

First season ending show that didn't make me want the next season to start immediately. 

Lame, and the "Mom......Mom" at the end............

Friggen stupid.


----------



## Gracie

Sam is batshit crazy. Hence the dark circles under his eyes and listening to Tiny Tim sing Tiptoeing Through The Tulips.
They should have left him behind for bait so they could escape.

And since when can zombies climb stairs? If they are stupid enough to walk into spikes, they should be too stupid to know what stairs are.

Bad writing. BAD.


----------



## Gracie

Oh..and while I am on a rant...who the FUCK would leave their toddler alone in a house in a room where the house is being overtaken by suddenly smart stair climbing walkers..and a bitch bitten in a room nearby? Huh? Who?

And Maggie could RUN when she saw the balloons, but hobbled and climbed one rung at a time on the ladder?

KILL THE WRITERS.

BTW, if you think its just us that thinks this past epi sucked...check out Twitter. They are not amused. At all.


----------



## Paulie

I'm not buying the cover yourself in guts and walkers can't tell bullshit anymore. It was fine back in the first season but it's not working anymore for me. Here's what I don't get.. Michones pet walkers thing worked great and no one ever does it. It would be the easiest way to have gotten through the herd outside the walls to start a new plan to lure them away. Or for Glenn and the girl to get into the town. While it makes equally as little sense as the guts routine at least it's something that works and doesn't seem to have the drawback that the guts thing does in case one of them decides it can tell you're alive.


----------



## Pop23

Paulie said:


> I'm not buying the cover yourself in guts and walkers can't tell bullshit anymore. It was fine back in the first season but it's not working anymore for me. Here's what I don't get.. Michones pet walkers thing worked great and no one ever does it. It would be the easiest way to have gotten through the herd outside the walls to start a new plan to lure them away. Or for Glenn and the girl to get into the town. While it makes equally as little sense as the guts routine at least it's something that works and doesn't seem to have the drawback that the guts thing does in case one of them decides it can tell you're alive.



Agree completely!

A moron could defeat a herd of those things. 

It's like no one has ever thought of just placing a boom box in a convenient location and wait for the walkers to leave?

Maybe the shows just losing steam?


----------



## ChrisL

So, if you hate the show so much, why would you watch it?  So you can complain about it?    I've never understood people who do that.  Watch a show but continually bitch about it.  So, don't watch then!


----------



## Gracie

Notice how no guts were smeared on faces?
Oh, and they just stood there in the midst of the walkers, looking around all nonchalant. 

Yes. The show is losing steam. Which is why they have FEAR the Walking Dead now. 

They fucked up the whole show when they went to Alexandria. That spelled the doom for most fans.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Gracie said:


> *Notice how no guts were smeared on faces?*
> Oh, and they just stood there in the midst of the walkers, looking around all nonchalant.
> 
> Yes. The show is losing steam. Which is why they have FEAR the Walking Dead now.
> 
> They fucked up the whole show when they went to Alexandria. That spelled the doom for most fans.



Well, at least they finally got around to using that trick again.

I was kind of thinking they'd forgotten all about it.


----------



## Gracie

They used the trick, but forgot to duct tape the dumb kids mouth. And I guess they didn't want to dirty their faces this time.

It was a bunch of hooey leading the walkers out anyway. Set fire to them. Or take turns at the truck where they smooshed thru to lop off heads. Spray them with gas and light the dam things. 

The whole thing was just bad writing. BAD.


----------



## ChrisL

I didn't think the episode was so terrible.  In fact, there was a lot of action and a lot of things happened.  The previews showed that Darryl, Abraham, and Sasha are confronted by a gang on motorcycles who tell them they are going to take all of their belongings.


----------



## Paulie

Gracie said:


> Notice how no guts were smeared on faces?
> Oh, and they just stood there in the midst of the walkers, looking around all nonchalant.
> 
> Yes. The show is losing steam. Which is why they have FEAR the Walking Dead now.
> 
> They fucked up the whole show when they went to Alexandria. That spelled the doom for most fans.


It's following th comics though. They're not necessarily just making the show up as they go. They're just getting careless with some things. I dont hate it by any means I thought the first half of the season was awesome. But some of the writing lately has gotten bad.


----------



## Paulie

ChrisL said:


> I didn't think the episode was so terrible.  In fact, there was a lot of action and a lot of things happened.  The previews showed that Darryl, Abraham, and Sasha are confronted by a gang on motorcycles who tell them they are going to take all of their belongings.


That's the next enemy group they'll be facing. The saviors. Negan is the governor on steroids.


----------



## Gracie

Paulie said:


> I thought the first half of the season was awesome. But some of the writing lately has gotten bad.


Agreed.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I didn't think the episode was so terrible.  In fact, there was a lot of action and a lot of things happened.  The previews showed that Darryl, Abraham, and Sasha are confronted by a gang on motorcycles who tell them they are going to take all of their belongings.



It wasn't terrible, IMO. I would say, however, that this whole season in general has taken some pretty silly turns.

Hopefully having an actual villain next season (barbed wire baseball bat guy) will make things a bit better. We're like three or four seasons out from his death now, and the Gov *still* hasn't really been topped as far as series highlights go.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pop23

ChrisL said:


> So, if you hate the show so much, why would you watch it?  So you can complain about it?    I've never understood people who do that.  Watch a show but continually bitch about it.  So, don't watch then!



I hated the last few episodes. Until this season each episode made me want for the next. Not now. 

At some point I have been expecting the survivors to have learned from past experiences. 

It appears they don't


----------



## ChrisL

I don't know how people can hate children so much either.  That's sick even if they are just playing a role on TV.  How hateful.


----------



## Pop23

Gracie said:


> They used the trick, but forgot to duct tape the dumb kids mouth. And I guess they didn't want to dirty their faces this time.
> 
> It was a bunch of hooey leading the walkers out anyway. Set fire to them. Or take turns at the truck where they smooshed thru to lop off heads. Spray them with gas and light the dam things.
> 
> The whole thing was just bad writing. BAD.



At the gate, spear th MFs. Each one taken out is one less to worry about later!


----------



## Pop23

ChrisL said:


> I don't know how people can hate children so much either.  That's sick even if they are just playing a role on TV.  How hateful.



Watch it gurl. Next time the walkers are heading your way............

Just sayin!


----------



## ChrisL

I felt sorry for little Sam.  Poor little boy is petrified and who could blame him?  There are real monsters killing and eating people, so the writing is NOT terrible.  That is probably how a lot of small kids would react to such a situation.  It would be incredibly traumatizing and frightening for a child that age.


----------



## ChrisL

Pop23 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how people can hate children so much either.  That's sick even if they are just playing a role on TV.  How hateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it gurl. Next time the walkers are heading your way............
> 
> Just sayin!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Pop23 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how people can hate children so much either.  That's sick even if they are just playing a role on TV.  How hateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it gurl. Next time the walkers are heading your way............
> 
> Just sayin!
Click to expand...


The zombies are so slow and stupid.  I would be more worried about the other people.


----------



## ChrisL

If they had come up with a plan B and they were all safe, it wouldn't be much of an exciting show though, would it?


----------



## Paulie

ChrisL said:


> If they had come up with a plan B and they were all safe, it wouldn't be much of an exciting show though, would it?


I don't mind things going south as long as it makes sense. Giving over your gun to a wolf expecting that to somehow go well is just ridiculous.  Knowing you have 2 different ways to hide yourself from walkers in plain sight and walk among them, and not using either one of them in your course of action to try and get an entire herd to redirect is ridiculous too. Rick is talking about a plan to get out of the town and get past all of them to try and get the herd to leave Alexandria and he never thinks to use the armless jawless zombie routine that michone did, or cover himself with guts and blood? He waits to use that trick when everyone ELSE has to do it too, including a scared child and a fucking BABY, and they all have to execute it perfectly or they all get noticed... What kind of sense does that make?

It's just those things in the writing that makes it ridiculous. They can still have tribulations and not have the writing be so dumb. Even you said yourself that of Glenn survived that situation it would be ridiculous. Well look what happened.


----------



## Pop23

Paulie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they had come up with a plan B and they were all safe, it wouldn't be much of an exciting show though, would it?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind things going south as long as it makes sense. Giving over your gun to a wolf expecting that to somehow go well is just ridiculous.  Knowing you have 2 different ways to hide yourself from walkers in plain sight and walk among them, and not using either one of them in your course of action to try and get an entire herd to redirect is ridiculous too. Rick is talking about a plan to get out of the town and get past all of them to try and get the herd to leave Alexandria and he never thinks to use the armless jawless zombie routine that michone did, or cover himself with guts and blood? He waits to use that trick when everyone ELSE has to do it too, including a scared child and a fucking BABY, and they all have to execute it perfectly or they all get noticed... What kind of sense does that make?
> 
> It's just those things in the writing that makes it ridiculous. They can still have tribulations and not have the writing be so dumb. Even you said yourself that of Glenn survived that situation it would be ridiculous. Well look what happened.
Click to expand...


I think they should have just set out every lawn rake they could find and laugh their asses off as the stupid zombies just kept stepping on them, one after the other. 

Comedy and head trauma combined!

Hell, Laural and Hardy must be walkers  somewhere!


----------



## ChrisL

Paulie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they had come up with a plan B and they were all safe, it wouldn't be much of an exciting show though, would it?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind things going south as long as it makes sense. Giving over your gun to a wolf expecting that to somehow go well is just ridiculous.  Knowing you have 2 different ways to hide yourself from walkers in plain sight and walk among them, and not using either one of them in your course of action to try and get an entire herd to redirect is ridiculous too. Rick is talking about a plan to get out of the town and get past all of them to try and get the herd to leave Alexandria and he never thinks to use the armless jawless zombie routine that michone did, or cover himself with guts and blood? He waits to use that trick when everyone ELSE has to do it too, including a scared child and a fucking BABY, and they all have to execute it perfectly or they all get noticed... What kind of sense does that make?
> 
> It's just those things in the writing that makes it ridiculous. They can still have tribulations and not have the writing be so dumb. Even you said yourself that of Glenn survived that situation it would be ridiculous. Well look what happened.
Click to expand...


But if they didn't do these crazy things, the show might be boring.  Just sayin.


----------



## ChrisL

Pop23 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they had come up with a plan B and they were all safe, it wouldn't be much of an exciting show though, would it?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind things going south as long as it makes sense. Giving over your gun to a wolf expecting that to somehow go well is just ridiculous.  Knowing you have 2 different ways to hide yourself from walkers in plain sight and walk among them, and not using either one of them in your course of action to try and get an entire herd to redirect is ridiculous too. Rick is talking about a plan to get out of the town and get past all of them to try and get the herd to leave Alexandria and he never thinks to use the armless jawless zombie routine that michone did, or cover himself with guts and blood? He waits to use that trick when everyone ELSE has to do it too, including a scared child and a fucking BABY, and they all have to execute it perfectly or they all get noticed... What kind of sense does that make?
> 
> It's just those things in the writing that makes it ridiculous. They can still have tribulations and not have the writing be so dumb. Even you said yourself that of Glenn survived that situation it would be ridiculous. Well look what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they should have just set out every lawn rake they could find and laugh their asses off as the stupid zombies just kept stepping on them, one after the other.
> 
> Comedy and head trauma combined!
> 
> Hell, Laural and Hardy must be walkers  somewhere!
Click to expand...


Yeah, I like that idea!


----------



## Montrovant

Paulie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they had come up with a plan B and they were all safe, it wouldn't be much of an exciting show though, would it?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind things going south as long as it makes sense. Giving over your gun to a wolf expecting that to somehow go well is just ridiculous.  Knowing you have 2 different ways to hide yourself from walkers in plain sight and walk among them, and not using either one of them in your course of action to try and get an entire herd to redirect is ridiculous too. Rick is talking about a plan to get out of the town and get past all of them to try and get the herd to leave Alexandria and he never thinks to use the armless jawless zombie routine that michone did, or cover himself with guts and blood? He waits to use that trick when everyone ELSE has to do it too, including a scared child and a fucking BABY, and they all have to execute it perfectly or they all get noticed... What kind of sense does that make?
> 
> It's just those things in the writing that makes it ridiculous. They can still have tribulations and not have the writing be so dumb. Even you said yourself that of Glenn survived that situation it would be ridiculous. Well look what happened.
Click to expand...


It isn't like covering yourself with walker guts is a safe, reliable thing.  They've done it once and spent the entire time terrified that the slightest miscue might alert the walkers that they were alive.

Yes, sometimes the writing gets weak.....but a lot of the bitching going on about the show is far weaker than the writing.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> They used the trick, but forgot to duct tape the dumb kids mouth. And I guess they didn't want to dirty their faces this time.
> 
> It was a bunch of hooey leading the walkers out anyway. Set fire to them. Or take turns at the truck where they smooshed thru to lop off heads. Spray them with gas and light the dam things.
> 
> The whole thing was just bad writing. BAD.



Didn't one of the vehicles collapse in the valley that was holding the walkers, which was going to cause problems?

Would tens of thousands of walkers burn, and burn sufficiently to actually stop them?  How much gas do you think is available, and should it be used to try and burn a giant horde of walkers rather than run the working vehicles still around?

Would those trucks have continued to hold while the people tried to kill the walkers one at a time through the gap?  How many people would do it, how long at a time, how difficult would it be to kill thousands of walkers with a handful of people?


----------



## Montrovant

Pop23 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They used the trick, but forgot to duct tape the dumb kids mouth. And I guess they didn't want to dirty their faces this time.
> 
> It was a bunch of hooey leading the walkers out anyway. Set fire to them. Or take turns at the truck where they smooshed thru to lop off heads. Spray them with gas and light the dam things.
> 
> The whole thing was just bad writing. BAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the gate, spear th MFs. Each one taken out is one less to worry about later!
Click to expand...


Sure, but considering the numbers they've shown, they probably wouldn't have put much of a dent in the herd.


----------



## Slyhunter

Gracie said:


> Sam is batshit crazy. Hence the dark circles under his eyes and listening to Tiny Tim sing Tiptoeing Through The Tulips.
> They should have left him behind for bait so they could escape.
> 
> And since when can zombies climb stairs? If they are stupid enough to walk into spikes, they should be too stupid to know what stairs are.
> 
> Bad writing. BAD.


walkers with paper thin skulls that can easily be killed by a single blow to the head.
Walkers with super tough chompers that can bit through denim.
Walkers with super tough fingers that can rip skin off.
You can't be infected by having zombie guts blow into your mouth, eyes, and face but a bite does the trick?

This whole show is bogus.


----------



## Slyhunter

ChrisL said:


> I didn't think the episode was so terrible.  In fact, there was a lot of action and a lot of things happened.  The previews showed that Darryl, Abraham, and Sasha are confronted by a gang on motorcycles who tell them they are going to take all of their belongings.


A motorcycle gang in a world of zombies. Take one wrong turn and boom.


----------



## ChrisL

Slyhunter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think the episode was so terrible.  In fact, there was a lot of action and a lot of things happened.  The previews showed that Darryl, Abraham, and Sasha are confronted by a gang on motorcycles who tell them they are going to take all of their belongings.
> 
> 
> 
> A motorcycle gang in a world of zombies. Take one wrong turn and boom.
Click to expand...


That's true.  I would rather be in a car where I could just run them over.


----------



## Pop23

Montrovant said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They used the trick, but forgot to duct tape the dumb kids mouth. And I guess they didn't want to dirty their faces this time.
> 
> It was a bunch of hooey leading the walkers out anyway. Set fire to them. Or take turns at the truck where they smooshed thru to lop off heads. Spray them with gas and light the dam things.
> 
> The whole thing was just bad writing. BAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the gate, spear th MFs. Each one taken out is one less to worry about later!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but considering the numbers they've shown, they probably wouldn't have put much of a dent in the herd.
Click to expand...


Agreed, but it would be a far better use of their time and efforts


----------



## Pop23

I sometime find myself driving down the interstate, and instead of enjoying the veiw, I start picking out which farm would be best to hold up in!

Yep, time for a walking dead break!

OBTW, I found the perfect place!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

They should have made a moat around their compound filled with sharp objects.  Then they could go out and burn all the zombies caught in the moat.  They would have to make it big though.  Otherwise, in certain places it might get filled with zombies so they can use them as a bridge and get to the compound.


----------



## Gracie

It's weird, but I find myself NOT wanting to be in big cities or towns. Not due to fear of walkers....mostly due to how rabid HUMANS can be at the first sign of a catastrophe. Take away their cell phones, puters, electric, warmth, food....and you have living walkers who will KILL you just to take what little you have. 

There is no way on Gods green earth I would ever live in a city. Ever.


----------



## Slyhunter

ChrisL said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think the episode was so terrible.  In fact, there was a lot of action and a lot of things happened.  The previews showed that Darryl, Abraham, and Sasha are confronted by a gang on motorcycles who tell them they are going to take all of their belongings.
> 
> 
> 
> A motorcycle gang in a world of zombies. Take one wrong turn and boom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true.  I would rather be in a car where I could just run them over.
Click to expand...

Add to that I bet they were Harley's. 
Zombie attractors they are with that vroom vroom.


----------



## Slyhunter

Gracie said:


> It's weird, but I find myself NOT wanting to be in big cities or towns. Not due to fear of walkers....mostly due to how rabid HUMANS can be at the first sign of a catastrophe. Take away their cell phones, puters, electric, warmth, food....and you have living walkers who will KILL you just to take what little you have.
> 
> There is no way on Gods green earth I would ever live in a city. Ever.


Have you missed the Black Lives matters protest?

I was almost in the middle of the Miami riots back during 1981 during my National Guard service.

People are ugly.


----------



## ChrisL

Another good place to hide out from zombies would be those caves that are built into the side of cliffs in the southwest.  I think zombies would have a very difficult time getting up there.


----------



## Gracie

Remember the petrol trucks they found? I think Daryl is driving one right now. Well, he was until the Walker Angels showed up on their spanking shiney bikes. 
It was a stupid plan to lead all those walkers out. Some would move on, yes. But they follow sound, right? The majority would have stayed right there, and they could have been fried from the petrol business that isn't far.

Like I said....BAD writing.


----------



## Gracie

Slyhunter said:


> You can't be infected by having zombie guts blow into your mouth, eyes, and face but a bite does the trick?


This! ^^^^^


----------



## Paulie

Getting upset about the way infection happens is pointless though. That's EVERY zombie story. It's an element of zombie shows and movies that you just accept or not bother following in the first place.


----------



## Paulie

Having it be where one day it's like someone flipped a switch and now everyone is a carrier and death enables reanimation is strange though.  Kirkman better decide he's willing to spill the beans on the origin of it sometime before the series ends.


----------



## ChrisL

Paulie said:


> Having it be where one day it's like someone flipped a switch and now everyone is a carrier and death enables reanimation is strange though.  Kirkman better decide he's willing to spill the beans on the origin of it sometime before the series ends.



Agree, but like you said, you have to suspend disbelief to even watch a zombie movie.  The whole concept is pretty silly that a person who is dead can come back to life because of a virus.


----------



## Paulie

ChrisL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having it be where one day it's like someone flipped a switch and now everyone is a carrier and death enables reanimation is strange though.  Kirkman better decide he's willing to spill the beans on the origin of it sometime before the series ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, but like you said, you have to suspend disbelief to even watch a zombie movie.  The whole concept is pretty silly that a person who is dead can come back to life because of a virus.
Click to expand...

Well yeah because everything we know about biology says that's not even possible. But in other zombie type stories the change happens before any death takes place. Like in I am legend. They just become infected and change into some kind of rabid state. Still far fetched but at least seems more biologically plausible.


----------



## ChrisL

Paulie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having it be where one day it's like someone flipped a switch and now everyone is a carrier and death enables reanimation is strange though.  Kirkman better decide he's willing to spill the beans on the origin of it sometime before the series ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, but like you said, you have to suspend disbelief to even watch a zombie movie.  The whole concept is pretty silly that a person who is dead can come back to life because of a virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah because everything we know about biology says that's not even possible. But in other zombie type stories the change happens before any death takes place. Like in I am legend. They just become infected and change into some kind of rabid state. Still far fetched but at least seems more biologically plausible.
Click to expand...


Those zombies in I Am Legend were like super zombies.  Those were the scariest zombies ever!  They still had intelligence and they were fast too.


----------



## Pop23

ChrisL said:


> Another good place to hide out from zombies would be those caves that are built into the side of cliffs in the southwest.  I think zombies would have a very difficult time getting up there.



I would think hills themselves would be good. Seems to me walkers would take easy routes, like water, they would go with the flow. 

GOOD LORD, LISTEN TO ME! I'm a zombie maniac!

Pass the meds!


----------



## ChrisL

Pop23 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another good place to hide out from zombies would be those caves that are built into the side of cliffs in the southwest.  I think zombies would have a very difficult time getting up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think hills themselves would be good. Seems to me walkers would take easy routes, like water, they would go with the flow.
> 
> GOOD LORD, LISTEN TO ME! I'm a zombie maniac!
> 
> Pass the meds!
Click to expand...


Lol!  Well, there are a lot of places where they could make a home that that is much safer from zombies than a gated community, but the show would end up being pretty boring!


----------



## RWS

Sorry, catching up... 

Couldn't somebody have told the brat to GO TO THE BATHROOM before he left the house?!?!? 

Seems like even the most jaded zombie-warriors can forget those little life lessons!


----------



## Gracie

I loathe Sam as much as I do Corrrrl.


----------



## ChrisL

Hateful people gonna hate . . . children.


----------



## RWS

I detect some anger there. : -) But it's all good! 

I actually joke w my kids that Carl dies in the next episode, every episode since season 1, and make up the reasons why. They get pissed! 

Even tho they're teenagers, i bought these zombie crossbows for xmas by nerf. Everyone should get a toy for Christmas, even if you're too old for a toy! So we're gonna have some headshot zombie-killin fun on the 25th. Of course... I'm gonna be the zombie.... I need to get goggles before they poke an eye out with their head shots... I forgot about that! : -)


----------



## Gracie

I used to buy MrGracie those radio control helicopters but that was many moons ago. He always crashed them, but it was fun watching him mess with them..which took hours for him to get the damn thing to fly to begin with only to crash. Still...it took up most of the day and kept him occupied. 

One year, I bought him a race car set..another year a train set. Kiddie toys, but he had fun "playing" with them.


----------



## RWS

Woah... I love that stuff! 

I got us all radio-controlled helicopters a few years ago, because they were on sale, and everyone gets a toy for christmas... 

But there was a reason they were on sale! The slightest wind blew them off-course and eventually into a tree. They were only good inside, and even still needed constant tinkering to keep them from spinning the body and making them uncontrollable. But it was fun for a couple of weeks! 

The race cars!! My cats loved them!!! Me and the kids were all excited about doing some racing, but the cats had other things in mind! Since there are very few basements in AZ, I couldn't keep the thing set up 24/7, and safe from the cats. Every track we built on the pool table, they would destroy within a couple of days, and eventually chewed up the cars.... It was kinda fun watching them chase around the cars, until some sparks flew! And then realized we didn't want to fry the cats.... 

A train set is a great idea!!! That's the next one!!! Thank you for suggesting it!


----------



## Gracie

Grown men are still little boys at heart. Let them play xmas morning with toys long past. Even tinkertoys, lol.


----------



## Gracie

Radio control cars, too. He would use it to chase the cat around until the cat got wise and got ON it. They both had a great time, lol. MrG built tunnels out of boxes, tents with towels, and that cat would just ride on top. They played for HOURS.


----------



## RWS

Don't get the wrong idea about me messin up my pool table w cats and stuff... I have tops for it! I'm a big pool player! So this is my table now, ready for xmas. Kinda sucks because I like to practice without having to go to a bar... And can't practice for a little while now. Unless I go to the bar! : -)


----------



## RWS

I love radio controlled cars! Just need the space to race 'em! Been there, done that! And broke that! : -)


----------



## Slyhunter

How did Glen find out Maggie was pregnant? Maggie said in the sewer that she hadn't told Glen yet.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

RWS said:


> Sorry, catching up...
> 
> Couldn't somebody have told the brat to GO TO THE BATHROOM before he left the house?!?!?
> 
> Seems like even the most jaded zombie-warriors can forget those little life lessons!



The writers hate noobs, he's zombie bait.


----------



## ChrisL

Why are the seasons so short?  Is it just me or are the "seasons" more like a few weeks?


----------



## Alystyr

ChrisL said:


> Why are the seasons so short?  Is it just me or are the "seasons" more like a few weeks?


You're right, in a way. An _actual_ season is usually twenty-odd episodes, but most series these days break it into two parts with the gap usually stretching from Dec. to Feb.
There must be a good (to them, at least) reason since almost everyone is doing it.


----------



## Montrovant

Alystyr said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the seasons so short?  Is it just me or are the "seasons" more like a few weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, in a way. An _actual_ season is usually twenty-odd episodes, but most series these days break it into two parts with the gap usually stretching from Dec. to Feb.
> There must be a good (to them, at least) reason since almost everyone is doing it.
Click to expand...


Also, TWD started out with short seasons compared to average network programs.  Cable channels don't always follow the 20-24 episode guideline of network shows.


----------



## WorldWatcher

ChrisL said:


> Why are the seasons so short?  Is it just me or are the "seasons" more like a few weeks?





Alystyr said:


> You're right, in a way. An _actual_ season is usually twenty-odd episodes, but most series these days break it into two parts with the gap usually stretching from Dec. to Feb.
> There must be a good (to them, at least) reason since almost everyone is doing it.



The WD seasons are a little "shorter" but you have to compare how the show is different also.

Let's use Stargate SG-1 as a comparison (one of my favorite SF series) clocked in at a solid 22 episodes per season, X-Files (another favorite) ranged from 20-25 episodes in a single season.

The WD was 6 episodes the first season, 13 the 2nd and 16 for the 3rd, 4th, 5th, & 6th seasons.  They had a budget of 3.4 Million for season 1 and that was but back to 2.7 million starting in season 2.

Most shows (typically your drama, comedies, etc.) can use (a) modern outdoor areas and (b) reusable indoor fixed sets.  That lowers production costs.  On the other hand the WD makes extensive use of (a) outdoor and town/city sets that have to be "dressed" for the apocalypse, (c) indoor sets to some extent have been reused during a season (i.e. the prison and the farm) but change over seasons, (c) extensive use of complex zombie makeup for large numbers of extras, (d) heavy use of special effects and action sequences, and (e) heavy post production of CGI effects to enhance real world special effects.  All increasing the per episode cost and length of time in post-production completion and editing.  Since it is an expensive show to make and takes longer to shoot, construct sets, etc. - the reduced number of episodes from a historical standard "season".

As to the "winter break" concept that has become more common, which I see mostly between Thanksgiving and New Years, I think (and this is just my opinion) that TV viewership for a show that airs at a specific time and day of the week drops off during the holiday period.  Therefore networks do alternative programming and bring back new episode airing when they think more people will be home to watch.  (Which as I said is just an opinion because I hardly watch ANYTHING based on network schedule, I mostly watch through streaming on my own schedule and normally without commercials.)



>>>>


----------



## ChrisL

Alystyr said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the seasons so short?  Is it just me or are the "seasons" more like a few weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, in a way. An _actual_ season is usually twenty-odd episodes, but most series these days break it into two parts with the gap usually stretching from Dec. to Feb.
> There must be a good (to them, at least) reason since almost everyone is doing it.
Click to expand...


I don't like it.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Montrovant said:


> Also, TWD started out with short seasons compared to average network programs.  Cable channels don't always follow the 20-24 episode guideline of network shows.



True.  Game of Thrones is much more expensive than the WD (IIRC about 10 million an episode) and the season is 10 episodes in length.


>>>>


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having it be where one day it's like someone flipped a switch and now everyone is a carrier and death enables reanimation is strange though.  Kirkman better decide he's willing to spill the beans on the origin of it sometime before the series ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, but like you said, you have to suspend disbelief to even watch a zombie movie.  The whole concept is pretty silly that a person who is dead can come back to life because of a virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah because everything we know about biology says that's not even possible. But in other zombie type stories the change happens before any death takes place. Like in I am legend. They just become infected and change into some kind of rabid state. Still far fetched but at least seems more biologically plausible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those zombies in I Am Legend were like super zombies.  Those were the scariest zombies ever!  They still had intelligence and they were fast too.
Click to expand...

Well, technically, I think they were actually supposed to be vampire zombies. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having it be where one day it's like someone flipped a switch and now everyone is a carrier and death enables reanimation is strange though.  Kirkman better decide he's willing to spill the beans on the origin of it sometime before the series ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, but like you said, you have to suspend disbelief to even watch a zombie movie.  The whole concept is pretty silly that a person who is dead can come back to life because of a virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah because everything we know about biology says that's not even possible. But in other zombie type stories the change happens before any death takes place. Like in I am legend. They just become infected and change into some kind of rabid state. Still far fetched but at least seems more biologically plausible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those zombies in I Am Legend were like super zombies.  Those were the scariest zombies ever!  They still had intelligence and they were fast too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, technically, I think they were actually supposed to be vampire zombies.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Vampire zombies?    Are there werewolf zombies too?  Those would be pretty scary!


----------



## ChrisL

WorldWatcher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the seasons so short?  Is it just me or are the "seasons" more like a few weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alystyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, in a way. An _actual_ season is usually twenty-odd episodes, but most series these days break it into two parts with the gap usually stretching from Dec. to Feb.
> There must be a good (to them, at least) reason since almost everyone is doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The WD seasons are a little "shorter" but you have to compare how the show is different also.
> 
> Let's use Stargate SG-1 as a comparison (one of my favorite SF series) clocked in at a solid 22 episodes per season, X-Files (another favorite) ranged from 20-25 episodes in a single season.
> 
> The WD was 6 episodes the first season, 13 the 2nd and 16 for the 3rd, 4th, 5th, & 6th seasons.  They had a budget of 3.4 Million for season 1 and that was but back to 2.7 million starting in season 2.
> 
> Most shows (typically your drama, comedies, etc.) can use (a) modern outdoor areas and (b) reusable indoor fixed sets.  That lowers production costs.  On the other hand the WD makes extensive use of (a) outdoor and town/city sets that have to be "dressed" for the apocalypse, (c) indoor sets to some extent have been reused during a season (i.e. the prison and the farm) but change over seasons, (c) extensive use of complex zombie makeup for large numbers of extras, (d) heavy use of special effects and action sequences, and (e) heavy post production of CGI effects to enhance real world special effects.  All increasing the per episode cost and length of time in post-production completion and editing.  Since it is an expensive show to make and takes longer to shoot, construct sets, etc. - the reduced number of episodes from a historical standard "season".
> 
> As to the "winter break" concept that has become more common, which I see mostly between Thanksgiving and New Years, I think (and this is just my opinion) that TV viewership for a show that airs at a specific time and day of the week drops off during the holiday period.  Therefore networks do alternative programming and bring back new episode airing when they think more people will be home to watch.  (Which as I said is just an opinion because I hardly watch ANYTHING based on network schedule, I mostly watch through streaming on my own schedule and normally without commercials.)
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


But it's not coming back on until February!  That's too long.  I still don't like it.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having it be where one day it's like someone flipped a switch and now everyone is a carrier and death enables reanimation is strange though.  Kirkman better decide he's willing to spill the beans on the origin of it sometime before the series ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, but like you said, you have to suspend disbelief to even watch a zombie movie.  The whole concept is pretty silly that a person who is dead can come back to life because of a virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well yeah because everything we know about biology says that's not even possible. But in other zombie type stories the change happens before any death takes place. Like in I am legend. They just become infected and change into some kind of rabid state. Still far fetched but at least seems more biologically plausible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those zombies in I Am Legend were like super zombies.  Those were the scariest zombies ever!  They still had intelligence and they were fast too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, technically, I think they were actually supposed to be vampire zombies.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vampire zombies?  [emoji38]  Are there werewolf zombies too?  Those would be pretty scary!
Click to expand...


Muahaha! 







Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, but like you said, you have to suspend disbelief to even watch a zombie movie.  The whole concept is pretty silly that a person who is dead can come back to life because of a virus.
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah because everything we know about biology says that's not even possible. But in other zombie type stories the change happens before any death takes place. Like in I am legend. They just become infected and change into some kind of rabid state. Still far fetched but at least seems more biologically plausible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those zombies in I Am Legend were like super zombies.  Those were the scariest zombies ever!  They still had intelligence and they were fast too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, technically, I think they were actually supposed to be vampire zombies.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vampire zombies?  [emoji38]  Are there werewolf zombies too?  Those would be pretty scary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


That's one confused zombie.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah because everything we know about biology says that's not even possible. But in other zombie type stories the change happens before any death takes place. Like in I am legend. They just become infected and change into some kind of rabid state. Still far fetched but at least seems more biologically plausible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those zombies in I Am Legend were like super zombies.  Those were the scariest zombies ever!  They still had intelligence and they were fast too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, technically, I think they were actually supposed to be vampire zombies.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vampire zombies?  [emoji38]  Are there werewolf zombies too?  Those would be pretty scary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one confused zombie.  [emoji38]
Click to expand...



There are charts for this kind of thing, thankfully. [emoji38]






Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those zombies in I Am Legend were like super zombies.  Those were the scariest zombies ever!  They still had intelligence and they were fast too.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically, I think they were actually supposed to be vampire zombies.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vampire zombies?  [emoji38]  Are there werewolf zombies too?  Those would be pretty scary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one confused zombie.  [emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a chart for this kind of thing, thankfully. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Lol!  Why not Rob Zombie?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically, I think they were actually supposed to be vampire zombies.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vampire zombies?  [emoji38]  Are there werewolf zombies too?  Those would be pretty scary!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one confused zombie.  [emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a chart for this kind of thing, thankfully. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Why not Rob Zombie?
Click to expand...


No one said the charts were very good! [emoji38]

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vampire zombies?  [emoji38]  Are there werewolf zombies too?  Those would be pretty scary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one confused zombie.  [emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a chart for this kind of thing, thankfully. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Why not Rob Zombie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said the charts were very good! [emoji38]
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one confused zombie.  [emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's a chart for this kind of thing, thankfully. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Why not Rob Zombie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said the charts were very good! [emoji38]
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...







Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one confused zombie.  [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a chart for this kind of thing, thankfully. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  Why not Rob Zombie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one said the charts were very good! [emoji38]
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


You should get this!


----------



## GHook93

Dead pool for Walking Dead Season 6.

Here is what we know, a main character will get his head bashed in by Negan and it won't be Glenn. Every major killing is changed up from the comic to show. People are predicting it will be Daryl, I think Daryl lived on and it will be Abe. I don't want Abe to die, I just think he will. Here is my predictions:

Foresure Live 
Rick - no need to kill the main protagonist yet
Carl, Judith
Carol - new fan fav
Glenn - after the fake out they aren't killing him any time soon

More likely to live than die
Daryl - this is the first time I had him out of the foresure cat. The rumors are there. And he seems like a perfect person to take Glenn head smashing
Michonne
Maggie
Enid
Rick's love interest, forgot her name
Sam - shit hole will probably live even though he can't shut the fuck up
Eugene
Aaron
Rosita - simply because I want her to
Spencer 

More likely Dead
Abe - as stated before I think he takes Glenn's spot
Tara - for no other reason then no one cares about her
Eric (Aaron's boyfriend)
Gabriel ( please please kill him off - he is a worse character then Dale)
Morgan (in my opinion they destroyed his character and he wasn't worth the wait)

Walker Food:
Dumb Ron will die in the first episode saving his mother and brother from the walkers that equally dumb Sam alerts 
Heath - soup is served


----------



## SantaFeWay

Well, whoever Negan kills, it won't happen until close to the final episode of this season.  I read Negan himself won't appear until the last episode or second to last episode.  So we still have at least 7 episodes to go before we find out who Negan smashes to smithereens with "Lucille", his barbed wire baseball bat.


----------



## GHook93

SantaFeWay said:


> Well, whoever Negan kills, it won't happen until close to the final episode of this season.  I read Negan himself won't appear until the last episode or second to last episode.  So we still have at least 7 episodes to go before we find out who Negan smashes to smithereens with "Lucille", his barbed wire baseball bat.



Who do you think it will be?

They tend to flip characters for big comic scenes. 

Herschel for Tyreese in the gov head chop off.
Bob for Dale in the Hunter's tainted meat.

Maggie in the almost rape for Michonne.

Therefore I don't think it is Glenn. My money is on Abe or Eugene.


----------



## ChrisL

The Walking Dead Season 6 News: New Promos, Return Date, Photos, & Trailers

Ahhh!  I can't wait.    The only problem is I will be working 4-midnight and will miss it, but I can watch it when I get home, thanks be to technology.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath, you also work, so you and I can talk about the show after everyone else.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath, you also work, so you and I can talk about the show after everyone else.



Sounds like a plan!  

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath, you also work, so you and I can talk about the show after everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


It used to be hard for me to keep my mouth shut about it so that I wouldn't ruin the show for you!  Lol.  

Now we are on the same schedule that night pretty much!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath, you also work, so you and I can talk about the show after everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It used to be hard for me to keep my mouth shut about it so that I wouldn't ruin the show for you!  Lol.
> 
> Now we are on the same schedule that night pretty much!
Click to expand...


I think I actually get home a little earlier now. [emoji14]

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath, you also work, so you and I can talk about the show after everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It used to be hard for me to keep my mouth shut about it so that I wouldn't ruin the show for you!  Lol.
> 
> Now we are on the same schedule that night pretty much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I actually get home a little earlier now. [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I smileys that come up on your phone are so perverted looking.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath, you also work, so you and I can talk about the show after everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It used to be hard for me to keep my mouth shut about it so that I wouldn't ruin the show for you!  Lol.
> 
> Now we are on the same schedule that night pretty much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I actually get home a little earlier now. [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I smileys that come up on your phone are so perverted looking.
Click to expand...


True! [emoji38][emoji14]
Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath, you also work, so you and I can talk about the show after everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It used to be hard for me to keep my mouth shut about it so that I wouldn't ruin the show for you!  Lol.
> 
> Now we are on the same schedule that night pretty much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I actually get home a little earlier now. [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I smileys that come up on your phone are so perverted looking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True! [emoji38][emoji14]
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


It's that one with the tongue hanging out.  He's a perv.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Dead pool for Walking Dead Season 6.
> 
> Here is what we know, a main character will get his head bashed in by Negan and it won't be Glenn. Every major killing is changed up from the comic to show. People are predicting it will be Daryl, I think Daryl lived on and it will be Abe. I don't want Abe to die, I just think he will. Here is my predictions:
> 
> Foresure Live
> Rick - no need to kill the main protagonist yet
> Carl, Judith
> Carol - new fan fav
> Glenn - after the fake out they aren't killing him any time soon
> 
> More likely to live than die
> Daryl - this is the first time I had him out of the foresure cat. The rumors are there. And he seems like a perfect person to take Glenn head smashing
> Michonne
> Maggie
> Enid
> Rick's love interest, forgot her name
> Sam - shit hole will probably live even though he can't shut the fuck up
> Eugene
> Aaron
> Rosita - simply because I want her to
> Spencer
> 
> More likely Dead
> Abe - as stated before I think he takes Glenn's spot
> Tara - for no other reason then no one cares about her
> Eric (Aaron's boyfriend)
> Gabriel ( please please kill him off - he is a worse character then Dale)
> Morgan (in my opinion they destroyed his character and he wasn't worth the wait)
> 
> Walker Food:
> Dumb Ron will die in the first episode saving his mother and brother from the walkers that equally dumb Sam alerts
> Heath - soup is served



Poor Sam!  He's just a little kid!    He is frightened and has been sheltered the whole time!  Someone should have just put that kid on his back and covered him up with some bloody sheets.  That would have been a better idea.


----------



## SantaFeWay

For some reason, it looks to me like Abraham is going to get gunned down by those Saviors right in front of Sasha and Daryl.  Anyone else think that may happen?  Abe doesn't seem to like being told what to do.  If that happens, then he's not the one beaten by Negan later on.  Some here have commented that Glenn will not die at Negan's hand but I think Glenn or Maggie could meet that fate.  We know it has to be someone and I think it being Heath is unlikely, even though he's been signed to do another series and will probably die somehow.  I don't think Heath has been as significant a character in the TV show as he was/is in the comic book so he is likely too minor to be killed off in such a major and defining Negan scene in the TV series.  JMO


----------



## ChrisL

SantaFeWay said:


> For some reason, it looks to me like Abraham is going to get gunned down by those Saviors right in front of Sasha and Daryl.  Anyone else think that may happen?  Abe doesn't seem to like being told what to do.  If that happens, then he's not the one beaten by Negan later on.  Some here have commented that Glenn will not die at Negan's hand but I think Glenn or Maggie could meet that fate.  We know it has to be someone and I think it being Heath is unlikely, even though he's been signed to do another series and will probably die somehow.  I don't think Heath has been as significant a character in the TV show as he was/is in the comic book so he is likely too minor to be killed off in such a major and defining Negan scene in the TV series.  JMO



I was thinking that too when I was watching some previews.  Another friend I was talking too also agreed that this new group is probably going to shoot Abraham.


----------



## SantaFeWay

Who do you think Negan will beat with his infamous baseball bat?  Glenn, like in the comics, or someone else?


----------



## Paulie

This whole comic being a little ahead of the show thing really ruins things. I don't read the comic but I always end up reading ABOUT it because of reasons like this where people speculate about what's gonna happen with the show. Even though they don't follow each other exactly they're close enough that it spoils the show. It would be nice if I didn't already know who negan and the saviors were before the series went into halftime.


----------



## GHook93

SantaFeWay said:


> For some reason, it looks to me like Abraham is going to get gunned down by those Saviors right in front of Sasha and Daryl.  Anyone else think that may happen?  Abe doesn't seem to like being told what to do.  If that happens, then he's not the one beaten by Negan later on.  Some here have commented that Glenn will not die at Negan's hand but I think Glenn or Maggie could meet that fate.  We know it has to be someone and I think it being Heath is unlikely, even though he's been signed to do another series and will probably die somehow.  I don't think Heath has been as significant a character in the TV show as he was/is in the comic book so he is likely too minor to be killed off in such a major and defining Negan scene in the TV series.  JMO


No way they take out Abe like that. Glenn is as save as can be at the moment. For major death scenes from the comic the show never kills off the same show character.


----------



## Gracie

NOooooooooooooo! Not Abraham! Glen? I don't really care, but not with a baseball bat either. Jeez. Get rid of the idiots they now have to take care of, not any of Ricks group!


----------



## ChrisL

SantaFeWay said:


> Who do you think Negan will beat with his infamous baseball bat?  Glenn, like in the comics, or someone else?



I don't know.  I never read the comics, so anything that happens is a surprise for me.


----------



## ChrisL

Paulie said:


> This whole comic being a little ahead of the show thing really ruins things. I don't read the comic but I always end up reading ABOUT it because of reasons like this where people speculate about what's gonna happen with the show. Even though they don't follow each other exactly they're close enough that it spoils the show. It would be nice if I didn't already know who negan and the saviors were before the series went into halftime.



Like I just posted, I never read the comics so it is all new for me.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, it looks to me like Abraham is going to get gunned down by those Saviors right in front of Sasha and Daryl.  Anyone else think that may happen?  Abe doesn't seem to like being told what to do.  If that happens, then he's not the one beaten by Negan later on.  Some here have commented that Glenn will not die at Negan's hand but I think Glenn or Maggie could meet that fate.  We know it has to be someone and I think it being Heath is unlikely, even though he's been signed to do another series and will probably die somehow.  I don't think Heath has been as significant a character in the TV show as he was/is in the comic book so he is likely too minor to be killed off in such a major and defining Negan scene in the TV series.  JMO
> 
> 
> 
> No way they take out Abe like that. Glenn is as save as can be at the moment. For major death scenes from the comic the show never kills off the same show character.
Click to expand...


I think they might shoot Abraham.  Judging by the previews, it's either going to be Abraham or Sasha, IMO.  That doesn't mean Abraham will DIE though.  Anyways, I can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## GHook93

Morgan, I forgot about Morgan. I think he is the one going to take Glenn's place in the head smashing.  

I say good riddens the show destroyed a once promising character


----------



## PredFan

I might be done with TWD.

I'm getting tired of them walking from one bad situation to another. I understand that it's the apocalypse but come on. They don't even put up a fight anymore. Daryl, Sasha, and Abraham had a huge truck, automatic weapons, and even a rocket launcher and they surrender to a few guys on motorcycles with pistols? That plus Daryl getting bested by those two people in the woods and the debacle with Glen and the dumpster which he never should have survived, I'm almost at the point where I'm not enjoying it anymore.

I love(d) the show but I'm thinking it has jumped the shark.


----------



## GHook93

PredFan said:


> I might be done with TWD.
> 
> I'm getting tired of them walking from one bad situation to another. I understand that it's the apocalypse but come on. They don't even put up a fight anymore. Daryl, Sasha, and Abraham had a huge truck, automatic weapons, and even a rocket launcher and they surrender to a few guys on motorcycles with pistols? That plus Daryl getting bested by those two people in the woods and the debacle with Glen and the dumpster which he never should have survived, I'm almost at the point where I'm not enjoying it anymore.
> 
> I love(d) the show but I'm thinking it has jumped the shark.


Come on admit it you will tune in this Sunday! Lol

I agree it was utterly uncharacter like and ill advised for the trio (possibly the three best warriors of the group) to surrender the way they did.

Daryl got one over on him, but I don't think that was too horrendous.

Glenn I was torn on. 1. It was so unrealistic that he could have survived, but 2. I was glad to see him survivor more then the I believability factor!


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SantaFeWay said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, it looks to me like Abraham is going to get gunned down by those Saviors right in front of Sasha and Daryl.  Anyone else think that may happen?  Abe doesn't seem to like being told what to do.  If that happens, then he's not the one beaten by Negan later on.  Some here have commented that Glenn will not die at Negan's hand but I think Glenn or Maggie could meet that fate.  We know it has to be someone and I think it being Heath is unlikely, even though he's been signed to do another series and will probably die somehow.  I don't think Heath has been as significant a character in the TV show as he was/is in the comic book so he is likely too minor to be killed off in such a major and defining Negan scene in the TV series.  JMO
> 
> 
> 
> No way they take out Abe like that. Glenn is as save as can be at the moment. For major death scenes from the comic the show never kills off the same show character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think they might shoot Abraham.  Judging by the previews, it's either going to be Abraham or Sasha, IMO.  That doesn't mean Abraham will DIE though.  Anyways, I can't wait to see what happens!
Click to expand...

TWD previews always make you think a character is dead, but lives.


----------



## PredFan

GHook93 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be done with TWD.
> 
> I'm getting tired of them walking from one bad situation to another. I understand that it's the apocalypse but come on. They don't even put up a fight anymore. Daryl, Sasha, and Abraham had a huge truck, automatic weapons, and even a rocket launcher and they surrender to a few guys on motorcycles with pistols? That plus Daryl getting bested by those two people in the woods and the debacle with Glen and the dumpster which he never should have survived, I'm almost at the point where I'm not enjoying it anymore.
> 
> I love(d) the show but I'm thinking it has jumped the shark.
> 
> 
> 
> Come on admit it you will tune in this Sunday! Lol
> 
> I agree it was utterly uncharacter like and ill advised for the trio (possibly the three best warriors of the group) to surrender the way they did.
> 
> Daryl got one over on him, but I don't think that was too horrendous.
> 
> Glenn I was torn on. 1. It was so unrealistic that he could have survived, but 2. I was glad to see him survivor more then the I believability factor!
Click to expand...


Yes I will watch, but my enthusiasm is dampened. All it will take is one more improbable event and I'm out.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Morgan, I forgot about Morgan. I think he is the one going to take Glenn's place in the head smashing.
> 
> I say good riddens the show destroyed a once promising character



Which one are you referring to when you say once promising character?  Glen or Morgan?


----------



## Gracie

I just can't handle not reading the back of the book first. So...I went huntin'. I know what happens in the first episode. 
I feel better now. And look forward to SEEING it instead of READING it.


----------



## Gracie

GHook93 said:


> Morgan, I forgot about Morgan. I think he is the one going to take Glenn's place in the head smashing.
> 
> I say good riddens the show destroyed a once promising character


I think it will be Glenn that gets the nail studded baseball bat because they don't dare kill off Morgan what with the times nowadays. Even TWD has to be PC, ya know.


----------



## Gracie

Meanwhile, I looked up Negan...or rather the guy that will be playing him. Dayum! Yum!


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> I just can't handle not reading the back of the book first. So...I went huntin'. I know what happens in the first episode.
> I feel better now. And look forward to SEEING it instead of READING it.



But you lose the surprise!


----------



## Gracie

Surprises are not my thing. I like reading up to where it got to the end...HOW it got there, what happened to get there, etc.


----------



## Gracie

Bump for tonight! I have 2.5 more hours to go, but already know since I read at SurvivorSucks and got a rough idea of the results from fans. I am eager to SEE it myself.


----------



## GHook93

Worst episode in a very long time. The show might have jumped the shark!
(1) The explosion in the beginning was such horrendous special effects. The sequence was stupid. You have a tanker why stop the truck and get out. Very implausible that Daryl quietly over powered the guy. Very horrible beginning.

(2) How could walkers take over the world if they are too stupid to notice a person in walker guts. How can they just walk into a fire. Stupid.

(3) Why have edge Wolf live to just meaninglessly kill him two seconds later?

(4) They made it out. Why not lead Sam away from danger? Stupid. 

(5) Dumb Ron still only cared about killing Rick and Carl. So much so he tries to shoot them in the middle of the Walkers.

(6) Rick goes nuts and just starts killing walkers. Then more people join. Not a very smart plan.

(7) Another Glenn death fake out. I actually wanted him to die this time. Yet Abe and Daryl get there at the exact right time.

(8) Then you give your baby to the most I trust worthy coward in the town. How fucking stupid is Rick?

(9) Carl gets shot in the eye. I am sorry but under normal conditions he would surly die, but in Alexandria he would have no chance.


Worst episode in a long time. Only good point was that Sam and Dumb Ron died!


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Worst episode in a very long time. The show might have jumped the shark!
> (1) The explosion in the beginning was such horrendous special effects. The sequence was stupid. You have a tanker why stop the truck and get out. Very implausible that Daryl quietly over powered the guy. Very horrible beginning.
> 
> (2) How could walkers take over the world if they are too stupid to notice a person in walker guts. How can they just walk into a fire. Stupid.
> 
> (3) Why have edge Wolf live to just meaninglessly kill him two seconds later?
> 
> (4) They made it out. Why not lead Sam away from danger? Stupid.
> 
> (5) Dumb Ron still only cared about killing Rick and Carl. So much so he tries to shoot them in the middle of the Walkers.
> 
> (6) Rick goes nuts and just starts killing walkers. Then more people join. Not a very smart plan.
> 
> (7) Another Glenn death fake out. I actually wanted him to die this time. Yet Abe and Daryl get there at the exact right time.
> 
> (8) Then you give your baby to the most I trust worthy coward in the town. How fucking stupid is Rick?
> 
> (9) Carl gets shot in the eye. I am sorry but under normal conditions he would surly die, but in Alexandria he would have no chance.
> 
> 
> Worst episode in a long time. Only good point was that Sam and Dumb Ron died!



1.  I agree.

2.  Walkers have always been stupid.  They 'took over' because no one expected or was prepared for it, and because people are so easily turned into walkers.

3.  It was making a point about how people have changed in the post-zombie world.

4.  What do you mean they made it out?  They never made it out.  They were attempting to get out.

5.  The kid just watched his brother and mother get eaten following the people he blames for his fathers death.  He snapped.

6.  I agree.

7.  I agree.

8.  Again, showing changes people have undergone in the post zombie world.  It also gives a reason to keep Gabriel's character around.

9.  No reason to assume the bullet hit him head on and went into his skull.  It could have been a grazing hit.  Losing an eye certainly sucks but it not necessarily going to kill you.

I was disappointed in the episode overall.  The writers seemed to be trying too hard.  Rick walking out might have made sense if he was going to try and distract the walkers away from the house, but instead it was some sort of bonding scene for the group and the people of Alexandria.  

Considering the number of walkers that appeared to have gone into Alexandria, how did those few people kill so many?  No one else got killed doing it?  

I agree that the explosion of the bikers was terrible.  There was a clear moment where the biked went from being occupied to empty.  Poor editing. 

Glenn needs to die if this shit is going to continue.

I wasn't upset that the walker guts worked (as Rick said, they've done it before) but I was upset that Sam didn't actually do much of anything to get noticed.  He stopped walking......do walkers attack each other if they stop moving?  It just seemed nonsensical.  I thought it was going to end up that Sam started crying or calling out that got him killed, not just freezing up.  Then, as if that isn't enough, mom starts screaming, but just stands there.  Fight, don't just stand there, woman!  Another poorly written scene IMO.

I hope this was just a matter of trying to do to much in the mid-season break and they settle back down for the rest.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Pretty awesome first episode, I thought. 

The intro scene was freaking *epic*. I am inclined to wonder how long it will be before we finally _see_ Negan, however. Looks like they've got some petty drama to get out of the way first, if the preview for next week is any indication.

It was kind of lame how they just skipped over the kid calling his mother's name. Just another false cliffhanger, I suppose. However, they manage to salvage it later.



Spoiler



Holy crap, did not expect them to kill off *the entire freaking family* this soon. I'm not sure if I like that, but I'll give them points in that I wasn't expecting it.

Also, it's interesting to note that it was Carol's bullying which actually seems to have finally brought on the kid's freak out. I wonder if anything will come of that.



I liked how the Wolf actually redeemed himself.

I also liked how they fought to re-take Alexandria. That was freaking *bad ass*. 

In reality, however, they most likely would have burned the whole town down doing that. lol. Frankly, even if they didn't, that fuel would likely burn so long, and send up so much smoke, that it'd be visible for miles around for days on end, and lead Negan right to them.


----------



## Gracie

I liked it. But I am thrilled sissy cookie boy got eaten by the monsters mean assed carol planted in his pussified little mind, his dumbfuck brother who would have turned out just like his scummy dad if Rick hadn't killed him, and his mother who refused to see her two kids as they are/were.

Loved Abraham this epi! And Elvis finally found a pair of balls!

Now...since the fire attracted the walkers INTO it to be consumed, why the hell didn't they do that at the quarry? Dumbfucks.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Pretty awesome first episode, I thought.
> 
> The intro scene was freaking *epic*. I am inclined to wonder how long it will be before we finally _see_ Negan, however. Looks like they've got some petty drama to get out of the way first, if the preview for next week is any indication.
> 
> It was kind of lame how they just skipped over the kid calling his mother's name. Just another false cliffhanger, I suppose. However, they manage to salvage it later.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, did not expect them to kill off *the entire freaking family* this soon. I'm not sure if I like that, but I'll give them points in that I wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Also, it's interesting to note that it was Carol's bullying which actually seems to have finally brought on the kid's freak out. I wonder if anything will come of that.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked how the Wolf actually redeemed himself.
> 
> I also liked how they fought to re-take Alexandria. That was freaking *bad ass*.
> 
> In reality, however, they most likely would have burned the whole town down doing that. lol. Frankly, even if they didn't, that fuel would likely burn so long, and send up so much smoke, that it'd be visible for miles around for days on end, and lead Negan right to them.



I'm still watching it right now.    It's over soon though.  I thought it was a good episode. I thought the explosion from the grenade launcher or whatever that thing was that Daryl had was pretty funny!    Did he say something to the head that was lying on the ground?  

I was sad about the little boy.    Then the mom.  That was pretty sad.  I'm pissed that the other kid shot Carl, so not too heartbroken over him; still, I don't really like that kind of stuff much (when it involves children).  

I think Carl is going live.  What do you think?


----------



## ChrisL

I'm watching the part with Glen now, and I see that Abraham saved his butt.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty awesome first episode, I thought.
> 
> The intro scene was freaking *epic*. I am inclined to wonder how long it will be before we finally _see_ Negan, however. Looks like they've got some petty drama to get out of the way first, if the preview for next week is any indication.
> 
> It was kind of lame how they just skipped over the kid calling his mother's name. Just another false cliffhanger, I suppose. However, they manage to salvage it later.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, did not expect them to kill off *the entire freaking family* this soon. I'm not sure if I like that, but I'll give them points in that I wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Also, it's interesting to note that it was Carol's bullying which actually seems to have finally brought on the kid's freak out. I wonder if anything will come of that.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked how the Wolf actually redeemed himself.
> 
> I also liked how they fought to re-take Alexandria. That was freaking *bad ass*.
> 
> In reality, however, they most likely would have burned the whole town down doing that. lol. Frankly, even if they didn't, that fuel would likely burn so long, and send up so much smoke, that it'd be visible for miles around for days on end, and lead Negan right to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still watching it right now.    It's over soon though.  I thought it was a good episode. I thought the explosion from the grenade launcher or whatever that thing was that Daryl had was pretty funny! [emoji38] Did he say something to the head that was lying on the ground?
> 
> I was sad about the little boy.    Then the mom.  That was pretty sad.  I'm pissed that the other kid shot Carl, so not too heartbroken over him; still, I don't really like that kind of stuff much (when it involves children).
> 
> I think Carl is going live.  What do you think?
Click to expand...


Yeah. I think Abraham said "nibble on that." LOL

I'm pretty sure "Cor-al" is going to live. I think he's had a messed up face in the comics for a while now, for what that's worth (Rick was actually supposed to lose a hand to the Guv back in the day, but they cut that out).

Seriously thought we were going to lose Glen for a minute there. I was going to be pissed! Lol

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty awesome first episode, I thought.
> 
> The intro scene was freaking *epic*. I am inclined to wonder how long it will be before we finally _see_ Negan, however. Looks like they've got some petty drama to get out of the way first, if the preview for next week is any indication.
> 
> It was kind of lame how they just skipped over the kid calling his mother's name. Just another false cliffhanger, I suppose. However, they manage to salvage it later.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, did not expect them to kill off *the entire freaking family* this soon. I'm not sure if I like that, but I'll give them points in that I wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Also, it's interesting to note that it was Carol's bullying which actually seems to have finally brought on the kid's freak out. I wonder if anything will come of that.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked how the Wolf actually redeemed himself.
> 
> I also liked how they fought to re-take Alexandria. That was freaking *bad ass*.
> 
> In reality, however, they most likely would have burned the whole town down doing that. lol. Frankly, even if they didn't, that fuel would likely burn so long, and send up so much smoke, that it'd be visible for miles around for days on end, and lead Negan right to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still watching it right now.    It's over soon though.  I thought it was a good episode. I thought the explosion from the grenade launcher or whatever that thing was that Daryl had was pretty funny! [emoji38] Did he say something to the head that was lying on the ground?
> 
> I was sad about the little boy.    Then the mom.  That was pretty sad.  I'm pissed that the other kid shot Carl, so not too heartbroken over him; still, I don't really like that kind of stuff much (when it involves children).
> 
> I think Carl is going live.  What do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I think Abraham said "nibble on that." LOL
> 
> I'm pretty sure "Cor-al" is going to live. I think he's had a messed up face in the comics for a while now, for what that's worth (Rick was actually supposed to lose a hand to the Guv back in the day, but they cut that out).
> 
> Seriously thought we were going to lose Glen for a minute there. I was going to be pissed! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Carl will be having to wear a patch like the govna now!  We can call him "Carl patch" now.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty awesome first episode, I thought.
> 
> The intro scene was freaking *epic*. I am inclined to wonder how long it will be before we finally _see_ Negan, however. Looks like they've got some petty drama to get out of the way first, if the preview for next week is any indication.
> 
> It was kind of lame how they just skipped over the kid calling his mother's name. Just another false cliffhanger, I suppose. However, they manage to salvage it later.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, did not expect them to kill off *the entire freaking family* this soon. I'm not sure if I like that, but I'll give them points in that I wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Also, it's interesting to note that it was Carol's bullying which actually seems to have finally brought on the kid's freak out. I wonder if anything will come of that.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked how the Wolf actually redeemed himself.
> 
> I also liked how they fought to re-take Alexandria. That was freaking *bad ass*.
> 
> In reality, however, they most likely would have burned the whole town down doing that. lol. Frankly, even if they didn't, that fuel would likely burn so long, and send up so much smoke, that it'd be visible for miles around for days on end, and lead Negan right to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still watching it right now.    It's over soon though.  I thought it was a good episode. I thought the explosion from the grenade launcher or whatever that thing was that Daryl had was pretty funny! [emoji38] Did he say something to the head that was lying on the ground?
> 
> I was sad about the little boy.    Then the mom.  That was pretty sad.  I'm pissed that the other kid shot Carl, so not too heartbroken over him; still, I don't really like that kind of stuff much (when it involves children).
> 
> I think Carl is going live.  What do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I think Abraham said "nibble on that." LOL
> 
> I'm pretty sure "Cor-al" is going to live. I think he's had a messed up face in the comics for a while now, for what that's worth (Rick was actually supposed to lose a hand to the Guv back in the day, but they cut that out).
> 
> Seriously thought we were going to lose Glen for a minute there. I was going to be pissed! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carl will be having to wear a patch like the govna now!  We can call him "Carl patch" now.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Otherwise it'll just be all like "eeeeeeewwwww" to look at him. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gracie

Coral will live. Unfortunately. Now not only will he still be wearing that stupid fucking hat, he will be wearing a patch over his empty eye socket. Meh. 
Glen and maggie can go any time. I don't care. Long as they keep Crazy Carol, Ratchet Rick, Meanassed Michonne, DaringDaryl, FlameGunAbraham, I don't care about the rest. I kinda like Elvis though. I hope he sticks around for awhile.


----------



## ChrisL

Meh, I don't blame Rick for freaking out a little.  I think he was falling in loooooove with that blonde lady, and he freaked when she got eaten a little and then witnessing his son being shot in the head . . . . that could make anyone go loopy.


----------



## Gracie

Someday, Rick will learn to say CAAAARL instead of CORRRal.


----------



## ChrisL

Eww.  Lots of dead zombies around.  That place is going to smell like hell!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty awesome first episode, I thought.
> 
> The intro scene was freaking *epic*. I am inclined to wonder how long it will be before we finally _see_ Negan, however. Looks like they've got some petty drama to get out of the way first, if the preview for next week is any indication.
> 
> It was kind of lame how they just skipped over the kid calling his mother's name. Just another false cliffhanger, I suppose. However, they manage to salvage it later.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, did not expect them to kill off *the entire freaking family* this soon. I'm not sure if I like that, but I'll give them points in that I wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Also, it's interesting to note that it was Carol's bullying which actually seems to have finally brought on the kid's freak out. I wonder if anything will come of that.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked how the Wolf actually redeemed himself.
> 
> I also liked how they fought to re-take Alexandria. That was freaking *bad ass*.
> 
> In reality, however, they most likely would have burned the whole town down doing that. lol. Frankly, even if they didn't, that fuel would likely burn so long, and send up so much smoke, that it'd be visible for miles around for days on end, and lead Negan right to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still watching it right now.    It's over soon though.  I thought it was a good episode. I thought the explosion from the grenade launcher or whatever that thing was that Daryl had was pretty funny! [emoji38] Did he say something to the head that was lying on the ground?
> 
> I was sad about the little boy.    Then the mom.  That was pretty sad.  I'm pissed that the other kid shot Carl, so not too heartbroken over him; still, I don't really like that kind of stuff much (when it involves children).
> 
> I think Carl is going live.  What do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I think Abraham said "nibble on that." LOL
> 
> I'm pretty sure "Cor-al" is going to live. I think he's had a messed up face in the comics for a while now, for what that's worth (Rick was actually supposed to lose a hand to the Guv back in the day, but they cut that out).
> 
> Seriously thought we were going to lose Glen for a minute there. I was going to be pissed! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carl will be having to wear a patch like the govna now!  We can call him "Carl patch" now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Otherwise it'll just be all like "eeeeeeewwwww" to look at him.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Did you already watch the whole episode or are you watching now like me?  It's just about over, and Rick is talking to Carl, and Carl looks pretty good.


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, Carl squeezed Rick's hand.  That's an excellent sign that he is going to be okay.    Good news!


----------



## ChrisL

Who is left from the town?  There are a few left, right?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty awesome first episode, I thought.
> 
> The intro scene was freaking *epic*. I am inclined to wonder how long it will be before we finally _see_ Negan, however. Looks like they've got some petty drama to get out of the way first, if the preview for next week is any indication.
> 
> It was kind of lame how they just skipped over the kid calling his mother's name. Just another false cliffhanger, I suppose. However, they manage to salvage it later.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, did not expect them to kill off *the entire freaking family* this soon. I'm not sure if I like that, but I'll give them points in that I wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Also, it's interesting to note that it was Carol's bullying which actually seems to have finally brought on the kid's freak out. I wonder if anything will come of that.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked how the Wolf actually redeemed himself.
> 
> I also liked how they fought to re-take Alexandria. That was freaking *bad ass*.
> 
> In reality, however, they most likely would have burned the whole town down doing that. lol. Frankly, even if they didn't, that fuel would likely burn so long, and send up so much smoke, that it'd be visible for miles around for days on end, and lead Negan right to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still watching it right now.    It's over soon though.  I thought it was a good episode. I thought the explosion from the grenade launcher or whatever that thing was that Daryl had was pretty funny! [emoji38] Did he say something to the head that was lying on the ground?
> 
> I was sad about the little boy.    Then the mom.  That was pretty sad.  I'm pissed that the other kid shot Carl, so not too heartbroken over him; still, I don't really like that kind of stuff much (when it involves children).
> 
> I think Carl is going live.  What do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I think Abraham said "nibble on that." LOL
> 
> I'm pretty sure "Cor-al" is going to live. I think he's had a messed up face in the comics for a while now, for what that's worth (Rick was actually supposed to lose a hand to the Guv back in the day, but they cut that out).
> 
> Seriously thought we were going to lose Glen for a minute there. I was going to be pissed! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carl will be having to wear a patch like the govna now!  We can call him "Carl patch" now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Otherwise it'll just be all like "eeeeeeewwwww" to look at him.[emoji38]
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you already watch the whole episode or are you watching now like me?  It's just about over, and Rick is talking to Carl, and Carl looks pretty good.
Click to expand...



I finished about an hour ago. 

Carl should be fine. Here's hopin' though! Lol




ChrisL said:


> Who is left from the town?  There are a few left, right?



Like a dozen or so, it looks like. You can't really tell for sure though.

Extra people we've never seen before just kind of materialize out of thin air whenever it's convenient.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still watching it right now.    It's over soon though.  I thought it was a good episode. I thought the explosion from the grenade launcher or whatever that thing was that Daryl had was pretty funny! [emoji38] Did he say something to the head that was lying on the ground?
> 
> I was sad about the little boy.    Then the mom.  That was pretty sad.  I'm pissed that the other kid shot Carl, so not too heartbroken over him; still, I don't really like that kind of stuff much (when it involves children).
> 
> I think Carl is going live.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I think Abraham said "nibble on that." LOL
> 
> I'm pretty sure "Cor-al" is going to live. I think he's had a messed up face in the comics for a while now, for what that's worth (Rick was actually supposed to lose a hand to the Guv back in the day, but they cut that out).
> 
> Seriously thought we were going to lose Glen for a minute there. I was going to be pissed! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carl will be having to wear a patch like the govna now!  We can call him "Carl patch" now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Otherwise it'll just be all like "eeeeeeewwwww" to look at him.[emoji38]
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you already watch the whole episode or are you watching now like me?  It's just about over, and Rick is talking to Carl, and Carl looks pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I finished about an hour ago.
> 
> Carl should be fine. Here's hopin' though! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is left from the town?  There are a few left, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a dozen or so, it looks like. You can really tell though.
> 
> Extra people we've never seen before just kind of materialize out of thin air whenever it's convenient.
Click to expand...


Well, there is still the chubby girl who is their makeshift doctor.  
The little girl who helped Maggie.  
Is Dianna's other son still alive?  I don't remember whether he got it or not.  


That's all I can think of at the moment.  Getting tired.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I think Abraham said "nibble on that." LOL
> 
> I'm pretty sure "Cor-al" is going to live. I think he's had a messed up face in the comics for a while now, for what that's worth (Rick was actually supposed to lose a hand to the Guv back in the day, but they cut that out).
> 
> Seriously thought we were going to lose Glen for a minute there. I was going to be pissed! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl will be having to wear a patch like the govna now!  We can call him "Carl patch" now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Otherwise it'll just be all like "eeeeeeewwwww" to look at him.[emoji38]
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you already watch the whole episode or are you watching now like me?  It's just about over, and Rick is talking to Carl, and Carl looks pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I finished about an hour ago.
> 
> Carl should be fine. Here's hopin' though! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is left from the town?  There are a few left, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a dozen or so, it looks like. You can really tell though.
> 
> Extra people we've never seen before just kind of materialize out of thin air whenever it's convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there is still the chubby girl who is their makeshift doctor.
> The little girl who helped Maggie.
> Is Dianna's other son still alive?  I don't remember whether he got it or not.
> 
> 
> That's all I can think of at the moment.  Getting tired.
Click to expand...


Yeah. As far as I can tell, he made it (probably going to get killed by a Walkerfied version of his mom at some point lol). The gay guy made it too. Not sure about his partner.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carl will be having to wear a patch like the govna now!  We can call him "Carl patch" now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Otherwise it'll just be all like "eeeeeeewwwww" to look at him.[emoji38]
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you already watch the whole episode or are you watching now like me?  It's just about over, and Rick is talking to Carl, and Carl looks pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I finished about an hour ago.
> 
> Carl should be fine. Here's hopin' though! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is left from the town?  There are a few left, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a dozen or so, it looks like. You can really tell though.
> 
> Extra people we've never seen before just kind of materialize out of thin air whenever it's convenient.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, there is still the chubby girl who is their makeshift doctor.
> The little girl who helped Maggie.
> Is Dianna's other son still alive?  I don't remember whether he got it or not.
> 
> 
> That's all I can think of at the moment.  Getting tired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. As far as I can tell, he made it (probably going to get killed by a Walkerfied version of his mom at some point lol). The gay guy made it too. Not sure about his partner.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah.  I remember he was looking through the dead guy's backpack and found those pictures.  

And Glenn barely escapes again!  Lol.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty awesome first episode, I thought.
> 
> The intro scene was freaking *epic*. I am inclined to wonder how long it will be before we finally _see_ Negan, however. Looks like they've got some petty drama to get out of the way first, if the preview for next week is any indication.
> 
> It was kind of lame how they just skipped over the kid calling his mother's name. Just another false cliffhanger, I suppose. However, they manage to salvage it later.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, did not expect them to kill off *the entire freaking family* this soon. I'm not sure if I like that, but I'll give them points in that I wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Also, it's interesting to note that it was Carol's bullying which actually seems to have finally brought on the kid's freak out. I wonder if anything will come of that.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked how the Wolf actually redeemed himself.
> 
> I also liked how they fought to re-take Alexandria. That was freaking *bad ass*.
> 
> In reality, however, they most likely would have burned the whole town down doing that. lol. Frankly, even if they didn't, that fuel would likely burn so long, and send up so much smoke, that it'd be visible for miles around for days on end, and lead Negan right to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still watching it right now.    It's over soon though.  I thought it was a good episode. I thought the explosion from the grenade launcher or whatever that thing was that Daryl had was pretty funny!    Did he say something to the head that was lying on the ground?
> 
> I was sad about the little boy.    Then the mom.  That was pretty sad.  I'm pissed that the other kid shot Carl, so not too heartbroken over him; still, I don't really like that kind of stuff much (when it involves children).
> 
> I think Carl is going live.  What do you think?
Click to expand...

Carl isn't leaving the show anytime soon.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> Meh, I don't blame Rick for freaking out a little.  I think he was falling in loooooove with that blonde lady, and he freaked when she got eaten a little and then witnessing his son being shot in the head . . . . that could make anyone go loopy.


Good point. Still a bad plan.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


>


Hilarious


----------



## Paulie

The show is getting dumber and dumber with the lengths you have to go to to suspend your disbelief. And I'm gonna keep watching every second of it


----------



## GHook93

Paulie said:


> The show is getting dumber and dumber with the lengths you have to go to to suspend your disbelief. And I'm gonna keep watching every second of it



I think it has it's ups and downs. The first half of the season wasn't too bad. There have been some real bad episodes and then the show redeems itself.

Could Negan be the savior (no pun intended) of the show? I think that is a high possibility. 

Nevertheless there are many watchers like me that will admit the show jumped the shark, but still watch it to the end.

This show is going nowhere. It took the top ratings for cable! With Talking Dead coming in second. It destroyed the NBA Allstar game!


----------



## Paulie

I think the show mainly does as well as it does because of the characters. I'm sorry to say but some of them are untouchable. Which hurts the believability of the story because the odds are just too great that at least one of them would've gotten at least a bite in that battle. 

What bothers me most about it is that the speed and tenaciousness of walkers seems to be based purely out of convenience. You have scenes where the big names are in trouble and you can't get a single walker with some speed and purpose, but then when it's time to kill someone off all the sudden the walkers are running and just going hard at the person. 

All those fucking walkers in that battle and not a single one seemed like it gave a fuck. At a certain point there should've just been too many coming from all angles and there would've been no way to fend them all off without someone at least getting bit. 

Can't wait for next episode


----------



## Montrovant

Paulie said:


> I think the show mainly does as well as it does because of the characters. I'm sorry to say but some of them are untouchable. Which hurts the believability of the story because the odds are just too great that at least one of them would've gotten at least a bite in that battle.
> 
> What bothers me most about it is that the speed and tenaciousness of walkers seems to be based purely out of convenience. You have scenes where the big names are in trouble and you can't get a single walker with some speed and purpose, but then when it's time to kill someone off all the sudden the walkers are running and just going hard at the person.
> 
> All those fucking walkers in that battle and not a single one seemed like it gave a fuck. At a certain point there should've just been too many coming from all angles and there would've been no way to fend them all off without someone at least getting bit.
> 
> Can't wait for next episode



I agree.  Some of the writing has stood out as poor recently.

That said, the show is still a large step above most others on TV.  I still enjoy it, it's just annoying when it doesn't live up to expectations.


----------



## ChrisL

I still like the Walking Dead.


----------



## GHook93

Paulie said:


> I think the show mainly does as well as it does because of the characters. I'm sorry to say but some of them are untouchable. Which hurts the believability of the story because the odds are just too great that at least one of them would've gotten at least a bite in that battle.
> 
> What bothers me most about it is that the speed and tenaciousness of walkers seems to be based purely out of convenience. You have scenes where the big names are in trouble and you can't get a single walker with some speed and purpose, but then when it's time to kill someone off all the sudden the walkers are running and just going hard at the person.
> 
> All those fucking walkers in that battle and not a single one seemed like it gave a fuck. At a certain point there should've just been too many coming from all angles and there would've been no way to fend them all off without someone at least getting bit.
> 
> Can't wait for next episode


They always kill a few main characters every season. I would like to see Tara, Sasha, Spencer, Morgan, Father Gabriel, Glenn (yes I like Glenn, but I think they should have knocked him off - deaths in these shows are supposed to sting), Heath, Eugene and a whole bunch of Alexandrians before seasons end.

I like the core of Rick, Daryl, Abe, Carol, Maggie, Rosita, Michonne and Carl.

That would bring back the anyone can die theme.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Pretty decent episode tonight, I thought. I liked "Jesus" (though I thought Rick and Darryl acted kind of stupidly in dealing with him). I'll be interested to see where that arc goes.

Rick and Michone finally got it on. That'll be fun to watch play out. 

Rick sure seems to have gotten over that blonde woman pretty quickly though. Hmmm... 

Actually, is it just me, or does this season feel like it's taking itself a bit less seriously than previous seasons in general? Between last week's intro, this week's antics with Jesus, and the light-hearted banter between Rick and Darryl, there seems to be a lot more humor in these last couple of episodes than I'm used to seeing on the Walking Dead.


----------



## Gracie

I read somewhere that this season will have a few instances of lighthearted stuff, and Jesus plays a big part in it.


----------



## ChrisL

I got out of work early tonight, but I still didn't get to see TWD yet.  I just got home, so I'm just waiting until 12:35 to watch it.   

Who is this "Jesus" character?  Is that Negen person everyone is talking about?


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the show mainly does as well as it does because of the characters. I'm sorry to say but some of them are untouchable. Which hurts the believability of the story because the odds are just too great that at least one of them would've gotten at least a bite in that battle.
> 
> What bothers me most about it is that the speed and tenaciousness of walkers seems to be based purely out of convenience. You have scenes where the big names are in trouble and you can't get a single walker with some speed and purpose, but then when it's time to kill someone off all the sudden the walkers are running and just going hard at the person.
> 
> All those fucking walkers in that battle and not a single one seemed like it gave a fuck. At a certain point there should've just been too many coming from all angles and there would've been no way to fend them all off without someone at least getting bit.
> 
> Can't wait for next episode
> 
> 
> 
> They always kill a few main characters every season. I would like to see Tara, Sasha, Spencer, Morgan, Father Gabriel, Glenn (yes I like Glenn, but I think they should have knocked him off - deaths in these shows are supposed to sting), Heath, Eugene and a whole bunch of Alexandrians before seasons end.
> 
> I like the core of Rick, Daryl, Abe, Carol, Maggie, Rosita, Michonne and Carl.
> 
> That would bring back the anyone can die theme.
Click to expand...


I agree about Father Gabriel.  My least favorite character.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I got out of work early tonight, but I still didn't get to see TWD yet.  I just got home, so I'm just waiting until 12:35 to watch it.
> 
> Who is this "Jesus" character?  Is that Negen person everyone is talking about?



Nah. He's kind of like a male Michone, from what I've heard.

He's a crazy hippie ninja dude.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got out of work early tonight, but I still didn't get to see TWD yet.  I just got home, so I'm just waiting until 12:35 to watch it.
> 
> Who is this "Jesus" character?  Is that Negen person everyone is talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. He's kind of like a male Michone, from what I've heard.
> 
> He's a crazy hippie ninja dude.
Click to expand...


So, nobody died tonight?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got out of work early tonight, but I still didn't get to see TWD yet.  I just got home, so I'm just waiting until 12:35 to watch it.
> 
> Who is this "Jesus" character?  Is that Negen person everyone is talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. He's kind of like a male Michone, from what I've heard.
> 
> He's a crazy hippie ninja dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, nobody died tonight?
Click to expand...


Nobody alive, anyway.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got out of work early tonight, but I still didn't get to see TWD yet.  I just got home, so I'm just waiting until 12:35 to watch it.
> 
> Who is this "Jesus" character?  Is that Negen person everyone is talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. He's kind of like a male Michone, from what I've heard.
> 
> He's a crazy hippie ninja dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, nobody died tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody alive, anyway.
Click to expand...


A friend of mine already filled me in on some details and I heard about Zombie Dianna.  If you think about what happened to her, there probably wouldn't really be much of her left to make a zombie.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got out of work early tonight, but I still didn't get to see TWD yet.  I just got home, so I'm just waiting until 12:35 to watch it.
> 
> Who is this "Jesus" character?  Is that Negen person everyone is talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. He's kind of like a male Michone, from what I've heard.
> 
> He's a crazy hippie ninja dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, nobody died tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody alive, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A friend of mine already filled me in on some details and I heard about Zombie Dianna.  If you think about what happened to her, there probably wouldn't really be much of her left to make a zombie.
Click to expand...


Yeah. That was silly. She should have been shredded mince meat barely holding together a bloody skeleton.[emoji38]


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got out of work early tonight, but I still didn't get to see TWD yet.  I just got home, so I'm just waiting until 12:35 to watch it.
> 
> Who is this "Jesus" character?  Is that Negen person everyone is talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. He's kind of like a male Michone, from what I've heard.
> 
> He's a crazy hippie ninja dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, nobody died tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody alive, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A friend of mine already filled me in on some details and I heard about Zombie Dianna.  If you think about what happened to her, there probably wouldn't really be much of her left to make a zombie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. That was silly. She should have been shredded mince meat barely holding together a bloody skeleton.[emoji38]
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. He's kind of like a male Michone, from what I've heard.
> 
> He's a crazy hippie ninja dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, nobody died tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody alive, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A friend of mine already filled me in on some details and I heard about Zombie Dianna.  If you think about what happened to her, there probably wouldn't really be much of her left to make a zombie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. That was silly. She should have been shredded mince meat barely holding together a bloody skeleton.[emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Lol. Sorry! 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, nobody died tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody alive, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A friend of mine already filled me in on some details and I heard about Zombie Dianna.  If you think about what happened to her, there probably wouldn't really be much of her left to make a zombie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. That was silly. She should have been shredded mince meat barely holding together a bloody skeleton.[emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Sorry!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


  Well, we know she wouldn't  be up and walking dead.  She would at least be one of the crawling dead, or one of those that is just a head or something.


----------



## Gracie

Just started opening scene.

WTF? So far...not impressed. He's boinking Michonne now....Coral is hunky dory....everything just another day.


----------



## GHook93

The episode was alright:
(1) Carl is still the most annoying character on the show (next to father Gabriel) 
(2) Rick and Michonne Finally got together. I like that dynamic.
(3) Jesus seems like a pretty cool character.
(4) Did I mention Carl sucks!


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> The episode was alright:
> (1) Carl is still the most annoying character on the show (next to father Gabriel)
> (2) Rick and Michonne Finally got together. I like that dynamic.
> (3) Jesus seems like a pretty cool character.
> (4) Did I mention Carl sucks!



Why does Carl suck?


----------



## ChrisL

Well, it's almost over.  Michone and Rick???  Weird.  I always thought Daryl and Michone would get together.  Sgt_Gath - Dianna was in WAY too good condition for what had happened to her.  Lol.


----------



## Montrovant

A couple of tidbits I felt like pointing out.

First, early on at the gas station, they show packs of cigarettes selling for about $5.50.  I'm pretty sure they didn't cost that much when the zombie apocalypse was supposed to happen.  I live in the area the show takes place and I've been here for about 5 years, I am pretty sure it was cheaper then.  

Carl was reading an issue of Invincible, another comic created by Kirkman.  I've read a few, it wasn't bad.

The episode was a good break from the constant threat and drama.  I feel like Daryl and Rick should have shot Jesus after he stole the truck, or just come up to him with guns out, rather than trying to grab him.  That seemed like a lazy way to push the plot.

I wonder if they could safely go into the lake to pull out some of that stuff?  A lot of it would probably still be good if the packaging isn't damaged.


----------



## ChrisL

I just watched the part where Michone and Carl have their touching moment.  It was touching too but right after it was over, I was thinking how funny it was.  "I couldn't kill her.  I don't love her.  I would kill you though.  I love you so much, I would cut your head off and kill you!  "

Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> The episode was alright:
> (1) Carl is still the most annoying character on the show (next to father Gabriel)
> (2) Rick and Michonne Finally got together. I like that dynamic.
> (3) Jesus seems like a pretty cool character.
> (4) Did I mention Carl sucks!



I don't know about the Jesus guy.


----------



## ChrisL

How on earth did that Jesus guy get on top of the truck???  They left him tied up and then suddenly he's on the truck??    How does that happen?


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The episode was alright:
> (1) Carl is still the most annoying character on the show (next to father Gabriel)
> (2) Rick and Michonne Finally got together. I like that dynamic.
> (3) Jesus seems like a pretty cool character.
> (4) Did I mention Carl sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Carl suck?
Click to expand...

He seems to never grow out of the naive child that gets into unnecessary trouble. It is rather stupid to venture off into the woods and read. There are more than Walkers lurking in the woods.

I have never really like his character and every scene he is in seems to strengthen his unlike-ability.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> I just watched the part where Michone and Carl have their touching moment.  It was touching too but right after it was over, I was thinking how funny it was.  "I couldn't kill her.  I don't love her.  I would kill you though.  I love you so much, I would cut your head off and kill you!  "
> 
> Lol.


I thought the same think. It was touching in a strange way cause he viewed Michonne as family or as his surrogate mother.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> How on earth did that Jesus guy get on top of the truck???  They left him tied up and then suddenly he's on the truck??    How does that happen?


Quite unbelievable. I don't care how quick he slid out of the ropes, he still had to jump on the back of the truck and some how climb to the roof while it was moving.

The whole scene was garbage. First why did Daryl get out and run after him. How was the truck backed up against the lake. Made zero sense. 

It wasn't the worst episode but t was far from the best.


----------



## TNHarley

Last weeks was awesome.
Last nights was slow. And the ending made me mad. They cant do that!!!


----------



## GHook93

TNHarley said:


> Last weeks was awesome.
> Last nights was slow. And the ending made me mad. They cant do that!!!


I thought the premier was horrible, although it was nice to see dumb Ron get iced. It was one of the weakest episodes in a long time, maybe of the series!


----------



## GHook93

Prediction:

I believe there is going to be 1 main characters killed off 1 minor character gets killed.

Main Character: Abe. I hate to see him go, but it seems like it's his time.

Minor Character: Spencer. I think he takes the baseball bashing.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> How on earth did that Jesus guy get on top of the truck???  They left him tied up and then suddenly he's on the truck??    How does that happen?



Hippie ninja skills, duh! 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie

It's impossible for me to imagine both Rick and Daryl being that fucking stupid in continually letting this guy get the chance to screw them. They gave him 3 chances and he burned them everytime and escaped. Why are they so hell bent on trying to include someone like him in the community, let alone letting someone shady like him even know where they're at to begin with considering how that's bitten them in the ass badly before. Some people just need to die.


----------



## Gracie

Anyone rick hooks up with, gets killed. I'm thinking Michonne. Now that she is hooked up with rick, I don't care if she gets off'd. Watching those two get it on was like seeing a brother and sister do it. Just yuck. They are completely wrong as a couple.

I hope Abraham sticks around longer.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Anyone rick hooks up with, gets killed. I'm thinking Michonne. Now that she is hooked up with rick, I don't care if she gets off'd. Watching those two get it on was like seeing a brother and sister do it. Just yuck. They are completely wrong as a couple.
> 
> I hope Abraham sticks around longer.


In 6 seasons he hooked up with really 1 woman. His wife. She got knocked up by Shane. He never really hooked up with Jessie.

I have to agree something did seem off between the two. Lack of chemistry.


----------



## ChrisL

I think Michone and Daryl would make a better couple.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth did that Jesus guy get on top of the truck???  They left him tied up and then suddenly he's on the truck??    How does that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie ninja skills, duh!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth did that Jesus guy get on top of the truck???  They left him tied up and then suddenly he's on the truck??    How does that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie ninja skills, duh!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth did that Jesus guy get on top of the truck???  They left him tied up and then suddenly he's on the truck??    How does that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie ninja skills, duh!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Cartman is the best character on that show!  Respect my authoritay!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth did that Jesus guy get on top of the truck???  They left him tied up and then suddenly he's on the truck??    How does that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie ninja skills, duh!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cartman is the best character on that show!  Respect my authoritay!
Click to expand...


_Authoritah!!_ Thank you very much!


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The episode was alright:
> (1) Carl is still the most annoying character on the show (next to father Gabriel)
> (2) Rick and Michonne Finally got together. I like that dynamic.
> (3) Jesus seems like a pretty cool character.
> (4) Did I mention Carl sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Carl suck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He seems to never grow out of the naive child that gets into unnecessary trouble. It is rather stupid to venture off into the woods and read. There are more than Walkers lurking in the woods.
> 
> I have never really like his character and every scene he is in seems to strengthen his unlike-ability.
Click to expand...


He is a child!    He is a teenager.  That's why he's "unlikable."  Lol.  J/K.  I like Carl's character.  He's a good kid, considering all he's been through, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth did that Jesus guy get on top of the truck???  They left him tied up and then suddenly he's on the truck??    How does that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie ninja skills, duh!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cartman is the best character on that show!  Respect my authoritay!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Authoritah!!_ Thank you very much!
Click to expand...


----------



## Paulie

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The episode was alright:
> (1) Carl is still the most annoying character on the show (next to father Gabriel)
> (2) Rick and Michonne Finally got together. I like that dynamic.
> (3) Jesus seems like a pretty cool character.
> (4) Did I mention Carl sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Carl suck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He seems to never grow out of the naive child that gets into unnecessary trouble. It is rather stupid to venture off into the woods and read. There are more than Walkers lurking in the woods.
> 
> I have never really like his character and every scene he is in seems to strengthen his unlike-ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a child!    He is a teenager.  That's why he's "unlikable."  Lol.  J/K.  I like Carl's character.  He's a good kid, considering all he's been through, IMO.
Click to expand...

I just think it's time for him to start trying to get some action from Enid. He's in the woods alone with a girl and he sits there and reads a comic book.


----------



## Katzndogz

Paulie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The episode was alright:
> (1) Carl is still the most annoying character on the show (next to father Gabriel)
> (2) Rick and Michonne Finally got together. I like that dynamic.
> (3) Jesus seems like a pretty cool character.
> (4) Did I mention Carl sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Carl suck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He seems to never grow out of the naive child that gets into unnecessary trouble. It is rather stupid to venture off into the woods and read. There are more than Walkers lurking in the woods.
> 
> I have never really like his character and every scene he is in seems to strengthen his unlike-ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a child!    He is a teenager.  That's why he's "unlikable."  Lol.  J/K.  I like Carl's character.  He's a good kid, considering all he's been through, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just think it's time for him to start trying to get some action from Enid. He's in the woods alone with a girl and he sits there and reads a comic book.
Click to expand...


That would violate this season's no two white people rule.


----------



## GHook93

Good episode. I like where the season is going


----------



## ChrisL

I just got home from work a little while ago, and I'm still waiting for it to come on at 1 a.m.  Do we get to meet Negen tonight?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I just got home from work a little while ago, and I'm still waiting for it to come on at 1 a.m.  Do we get to meet Negen tonight?



Not yet, but Rick and Crew are gearing up to go fight him.

Oh! And I'm a "real dick," apparently.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got home from work a little while ago, and I'm still waiting for it to come on at 1 a.m.  Do we get to meet Negen tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, but Rick and Crew are gearing up to go fight him.
> 
> Oh! And I'm a "real dick," apparently.
Click to expand...


Hmm.  Interesting.    Are you a big dick?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got home from work a little while ago, and I'm still waiting for it to come on at 1 a.m.  Do we get to meet Negen tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, but Rick and Crew are gearing up to go fight him.
> 
> Oh! And I'm a "real dick," apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting.    Are you a big dick?
Click to expand...


*GIGANTIC!!!! *


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got home from work a little while ago, and I'm still waiting for it to come on at 1 a.m.  Do we get to meet Negen tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, but Rick and Crew are gearing up to go fight him.
> 
> Oh! And I'm a "real dick," apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting.    Are you a big dick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *GIGANTIC!!!! *
Click to expand...


I was looking for a funny picture to post, but none of them are appropriate.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got home from work a little while ago, and I'm still waiting for it to come on at 1 a.m.  Do we get to meet Negen tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, but Rick and Crew are gearing up to go fight him.
> 
> Oh! And I'm a "real dick," apparently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Interesting.    Are you a big dick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *GIGANTIC!!!! *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was looking for a funny picture to post, but none of them are appropriate.
Click to expand...


I'd imagine not!


----------



## ChrisL

I'm at the part now where Maggie tries to make a deal with the leader guy of the other clan.  It's not going so well.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath, Rick and the gang aren't very good at making new friends.  Lol.


----------



## Gracie

This epi was as boring as the last one.

Saying that, I think its a BAD idea to go looking for Negan. One of the Grime Tribe is gonna die. Probably Glenn.

And...I still HATE the richonne shit. Or the Abraham shit. Or the maggie/glenn shit. If I wanted to see love stories, I would go find one. I hate chick flicks and this is turning into one.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath, Rick and the gang aren't very good at making new friends.  Lol.



Nope! Some thing's never change, I guess.[emoji38]


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> This epi was as boring as the last one.
> 
> Saying that, I think its a BAD idea to go looking for Negan. One of the Grime Tribe is gonna die. Probably Glenn.
> 
> And...I still HATE the richonne shit. Or the Abraham shit. Or the maggie/glenn shit. If I wanted to see love stories, I would go find one. I hate chick flicks and this is turning into one.


I am not a fan of Rick and Michonne either. There is just no chemistry. I like the Abe and Sasha think is a stupid distraction, since it is obvious he is going to die (take the bat to the head).

Negan hadn't found Alexandria yet what makes him so sure Negan would find it?

This cast is getting to big. I think they need to knock so people off.

I thought it was pretty bad storytelling to see Abe go down so easily by a smaller guy and what took so long for Daryl to jump in.

Never under estimate your opponent is 101. Taking on Negan is going to backfire big time.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This epi was as boring as the last one.
> 
> Saying that, I think its a BAD idea to go looking for Negan. One of the Grime Tribe is gonna die. Probably Glenn.
> 
> And...I still HATE the richonne shit. Or the Abraham shit. Or the maggie/glenn shit. If I wanted to see love stories, I would go find one. I hate chick flicks and this is turning into one.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Rick and Michonne either. There is just no chemistry. I like the Abe and Sasha think is a stupid distraction, since it is obvious he is going to die (take the bat to the head).
> 
> Negan hadn't found Alexandria yet what makes him so sure Negan would find it?
> 
> This cast is getting to big. I think they need to knock so people off.
> 
> I thought it was pretty bad storytelling to see Abe go down so easily by a smaller guy and what took so long for Daryl to jump in.
> 
> Never under estimate your opponent is 101. Taking on Negan is going to backfire big time.
Click to expand...


They are going to try and kill Negen because they want to be the ones to "trade" with this new tribe of people.  They can't really do that while these thugs are around threatening and killing people!  The group needs food and meds and medical supplies.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath, Rick and the gang aren't very good at making new friends.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! Some thing's never change, I guess.[emoji38]
Click to expand...


The wall around the "Jesus" compound looks a bit rickety and easy to topple, IMO.  Maybe I'm wrong.  Architecture is not my forte.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath, Rick and the gang aren't very good at making new friends.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! Some thing's never change, I guess.[emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wall around the "Jesus" compound looks a bit rickety and easy to topple, IMO.  Maybe I'm wrong.  Architecture is not my forte.
Click to expand...


It basically looks like a "frontier"-style fort made of tree trunks. They might hold up okay, depending on how thick and heavy they are, and how deep they're buried.

They definitely won't stand up to sustained gunfire though. Lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath, Rick and the gang aren't very good at making new friends.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! Some thing's never change, I guess.[emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wall around the "Jesus" compound looks a bit rickety and easy to topple, IMO.  Maybe I'm wrong.  Architecture is not my forte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It basically looks like a "frontier"-style fort made of tree trunks. They might hold up okay, depending on how thick and heavy they are, and how deep they're buried.
> 
> They definitely won't stand up to sustained gunfire though. Lol
Click to expand...


I think I would feel safer behind the walls at Alexandria.  At least their walls are metal and look much heavier.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath, Rick and the gang aren't very good at making new friends.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! Some thing's never change, I guess.[emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wall around the "Jesus" compound looks a bit rickety and easy to topple, IMO.  Maybe I'm wrong.  Architecture is not my forte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It basically looks like a "frontier"-style fort made of tree trunks. They might hold up okay, depending on how thick and heavy they are, and how deep they're buried.
> 
> They definitely won't stand up to sustained gunfire though. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I would feel safer behind the walls at Alexandria.  At least their walls are metal and look much heavier.
Click to expand...


Frankly, I think the best solution would be to have log walls like this new place, but brace them with supports from behind, put metal siding like Alexandria on the front, and then dig a deep moat around the whole thing.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath, Rick and the gang aren't very good at making new friends.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! Some thing's never change, I guess.[emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wall around the "Jesus" compound looks a bit rickety and easy to topple, IMO.  Maybe I'm wrong.  Architecture is not my forte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It basically looks like a "frontier"-style fort made of tree trunks. They might hold up okay, depending on how thick and heavy they are, and how deep they're buried.
> 
> They definitely won't stand up to sustained gunfire though. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I would feel safer behind the walls at Alexandria.  At least their walls are metal and look much heavier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I think the best solution would be to have log walls like this new place, but brace them with supports from behind, put metal siding like Alexandria on the front, and then dig a deep moat around the whole thing.
Click to expand...


I don't know about the log walls.  Someone could just light them on fire!    Then what?


----------



## ChrisL

Don't forget that the walls are not just to keep zombies out but also bad guys.  Maybe they just show up with a chainsaw?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Don't forget that the walls are not just to keep zombies out but also bad guys.  Maybe they just show up with a chainsaw?





ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! Some thing's never change, I guess.[emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wall around the "Jesus" compound looks a bit rickety and easy to topple, IMO.  Maybe I'm wrong.  Architecture is not my forte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It basically looks like a "frontier"-style fort made of tree trunks. They might hold up okay, depending on how thick and heavy they are, and how deep they're buried.
> 
> They definitely won't stand up to sustained gunfire though. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I would feel safer behind the walls at Alexandria.  At least their walls are metal and look much heavier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I think the best solution would be to have log walls like this new place, but brace them with supports from behind, put metal siding like Alexandria on the front, and then dig a deep moat around the whole thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about the log walls.  Someone could just light them on fire!    Then what?
Click to expand...


True! However, that's why I said they should put metal on the front, and dig a moat.

The logs could just add a little extra thickness, to make the wall harder to penetrate.


----------



## Montrovant

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath, Rick and the gang aren't very good at making new friends.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! Some thing's never change, I guess.[emoji38]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wall around the "Jesus" compound looks a bit rickety and easy to topple, IMO.  Maybe I'm wrong.  Architecture is not my forte.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It basically looks like a "frontier"-style fort made of tree trunks. They might hold up okay, depending on how thick and heavy they are, and how deep they're buried.
> 
> They definitely won't stand up to sustained gunfire though. Lol
Click to expand...


I think it would take a LOT of gunfire to seriously damage the log walls, or some very accurate gunfire to keep hitting the same place.  That might be difficult during an attack where the residents are trying to defend themselves.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Don't forget that the walls are not just to keep zombies out but also bad guys.  Maybe they just show up with a chainsaw?



Like with the gunfire, it might be hard to do that while the residents try to fend you off.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This epi was as boring as the last one.
> 
> Saying that, I think its a BAD idea to go looking for Negan. One of the Grime Tribe is gonna die. Probably Glenn.
> 
> And...I still HATE the richonne shit. Or the Abraham shit. Or the maggie/glenn shit. If I wanted to see love stories, I would go find one. I hate chick flicks and this is turning into one.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Rick and Michonne either. There is just no chemistry. I like the Abe and Sasha think is a stupid distraction, since it is obvious he is going to die (take the bat to the head).
> 
> Negan hadn't found Alexandria yet what makes him so sure Negan would find it?
> 
> This cast is getting to big. I think they need to knock so people off.
> 
> I thought it was pretty bad storytelling to see Abe go down so easily by a smaller guy and what took so long for Daryl to jump in.
> 
> Never under estimate your opponent is 101. Taking on Negan is going to backfire big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are going to try and kill Negen because they want to be the ones to "trade" with this new tribe of people.  They can't really do that while these thugs are around threatening and killing people!  The group needs food and meds and medical supplies.
Click to expand...

Yes but Daryl said Negan is nothing more than a bookie-man and Rick makes it seem like Negan will be taken out with ease.

I don't think so. I think it will be backfire.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This epi was as boring as the last one.
> 
> Saying that, I think its a BAD idea to go looking for Negan. One of the Grime Tribe is gonna die. Probably Glenn.
> 
> And...I still HATE the richonne shit. Or the Abraham shit. Or the maggie/glenn shit. If I wanted to see love stories, I would go find one. I hate chick flicks and this is turning into one.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Rick and Michonne either. There is just no chemistry. I like the Abe and Sasha think is a stupid distraction, since it is obvious he is going to die (take the bat to the head).
> 
> Negan hadn't found Alexandria yet what makes him so sure Negan would find it?
> 
> This cast is getting to big. I think they need to knock so people off.
> 
> I thought it was pretty bad storytelling to see Abe go down so easily by a smaller guy and what took so long for Daryl to jump in.
> 
> Never under estimate your opponent is 101. Taking on Negan is going to backfire big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are going to try and kill Negen because they want to be the ones to "trade" with this new tribe of people.  They can't really do that while these thugs are around threatening and killing people!  The group needs food and meds and medical supplies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but Daryl said Negan is nothing more than a bookie-man and Rick makes it seem like Negan will be taken out with ease.
> 
> I don't think so. I think it will be backfire.
Click to expand...


They shouldn't underestimate their enemy.  They seem to do that a lot.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget that the walls are not just to keep zombies out but also bad guys.  Maybe they just show up with a chainsaw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like with the gunfire, it might be hard to do that while the residents try to fend you off.
Click to expand...


I still think that fence doesn't seem too secure.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This epi was as boring as the last one.
> 
> Saying that, I think its a BAD idea to go looking for Negan. One of the Grime Tribe is gonna die. Probably Glenn.
> 
> And...I still HATE the richonne shit. Or the Abraham shit. Or the maggie/glenn shit. If I wanted to see love stories, I would go find one. I hate chick flicks and this is turning into one.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Rick and Michonne either. There is just no chemistry. I like the Abe and Sasha think is a stupid distraction, since it is obvious he is going to die (take the bat to the head).
> 
> Negan hadn't found Alexandria yet what makes him so sure Negan would find it?
> 
> This cast is getting to big. I think they need to knock so people off.
> 
> I thought it was pretty bad storytelling to see Abe go down so easily by a smaller guy and what took so long for Daryl to jump in.
> 
> Never under estimate your opponent is 101. Taking on Negan is going to backfire big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are going to try and kill Negen because they want to be the ones to "trade" with this new tribe of people.  They can't really do that while these thugs are around threatening and killing people!  The group needs food and meds and medical supplies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but Daryl said Negan is nothing more than a bookie-man and Rick makes it seem like Negan will be taken out with ease.
> 
> I don't think so. I think it will be backfire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They shouldn't underestimate their enemy.  They seem to do that a lot.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Negan's going to be bigger than the damn Gov, from what I'm hearing.

They're even talking about giving him a prequel series.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This epi was as boring as the last one.
> 
> Saying that, I think its a BAD idea to go looking for Negan. One of the Grime Tribe is gonna die. Probably Glenn.
> 
> And...I still HATE the richonne shit. Or the Abraham shit. Or the maggie/glenn shit. If I wanted to see love stories, I would go find one. I hate chick flicks and this is turning into one.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Rick and Michonne either. There is just no chemistry. I like the Abe and Sasha think is a stupid distraction, since it is obvious he is going to die (take the bat to the head).
> 
> Negan hadn't found Alexandria yet what makes him so sure Negan would find it?
> 
> This cast is getting to big. I think they need to knock so people off.
> 
> I thought it was pretty bad storytelling to see Abe go down so easily by a smaller guy and what took so long for Daryl to jump in.
> 
> Never under estimate your opponent is 101. Taking on Negan is going to backfire big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are going to try and kill Negen because they want to be the ones to "trade" with this new tribe of people.  They can't really do that while these thugs are around threatening and killing people!  The group needs food and meds and medical supplies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but Daryl said Negan is nothing more than a bookie-man and Rick makes it seem like Negan will be taken out with ease.
> 
> I don't think so. I think it will be backfire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They shouldn't underestimate their enemy.  They seem to do that a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Negan's going to be bigger than the damn Gov, from what I'm hearing.
> 
> They're even talking about giving him a prequel series.
Click to expand...


Those other people will be sitting ducks if they don't kill him!  What they should do is at least find out more about his operation first!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Rick and Michonne either. There is just no chemistry. I like the Abe and Sasha think is a stupid distraction, since it is obvious he is going to die (take the bat to the head).
> 
> Negan hadn't found Alexandria yet what makes him so sure Negan would find it?
> 
> This cast is getting to big. I think they need to knock so people off.
> 
> I thought it was pretty bad storytelling to see Abe go down so easily by a smaller guy and what took so long for Daryl to jump in.
> 
> Never under estimate your opponent is 101. Taking on Negan is going to backfire big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to try and kill Negen because they want to be the ones to "trade" with this new tribe of people.  They can't really do that while these thugs are around threatening and killing people!  The group needs food and meds and medical supplies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but Daryl said Negan is nothing more than a bookie-man and Rick makes it seem like Negan will be taken out with ease.
> 
> I don't think so. I think it will be backfire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They shouldn't underestimate their enemy.  They seem to do that a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Negan's going to be bigger than the damn Gov, from what I'm hearing.
> 
> They're even talking about giving him a prequel series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those other people will be sitting ducks if they don't kill him!  What they should do is at least find out more about his operation first!
Click to expand...


Lol. I actually kind of wonder if they're planning to kill off Glen next episode when all of this inevitably goes south.

This actually is about how the lead up to the "barbed-wire baseball bat" scene plays out in the comics, I think.


----------



## Gracie

Negan is going to do some major damage to the Grime Gang. He is not The Govenor. He is one bad ass dude....3 times more savvy than Rick. 
The fences are worthless. They need to think medieval times. And if they can't find a place with complete security like draculas castle where it is a deep drop of nothing but rocks on both sides....they need to find another prison.

Yes, sasha and abraham seem like a likely couple, but I think Abraham is due to die soon. Or Sasha. The rick/michonne  lovefests are freaking nightmare and major turn off. I don't even want to watch it cuz it is just so creepy to me. And yep...too many people now. It's turning into Game Of Thrones with way too many characters.


----------



## Gracie

Glenn dies. Period. All this leading up to showing the pic of the baby in the womb, the awwww stuff, which leads them all to consider the baby as their own...just shows Glenns time is short. Very short. Probably season finale. And it won't be just Glen either. They have been sticking pretty close to the comic book from what I have been reading...even making Hilltop look like the one in the comic. No expense spared even down to the hand made spears at Hilltop by professional medieval weapon makers.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Negan is going to do some major damage to the Grime Gang. He is not The Govenor. He is one bad ass dude....3 times more savvy than Rick.
> The fences are worthless. They need to think medieval times. And if they can't find a place with complete security like draculas castle where it is a deep drop of nothing but rocks on both sides....they need to find another prison.
> 
> Yes, sasha and abraham seem like a likely couple, but I think Abraham is due to die soon. Or Sasha. The rick/michonne  lovefests are freaking nightmare and major turn off. I don't even want to watch it cuz it is just so creepy to me. And yep...too many people now. It's turning into Game Of Thrones with way too many characters.


Time to knock out some characters. Sadly I think Abe is a goner.


----------



## Gracie

Yeah, me too. He's been getting too much air time. That usually spells doom.


----------



## Paulie

It's so stupid that the show follows the comic that closely. Actually what's stupid is they're not running the same timeframe. Whats the point of putting all this effort and money into the show when everyone already knows what's coming?


----------



## Montrovant

Paulie said:


> It's so stupid that the show follows the comic that closely. Actually what's stupid is they're not running the same timeframe. Whats the point of putting all this effort and money into the show when everyone already knows what's coming?



That might be true if most viewers also read the comic.  I'm pretty sure that the vast majority do not.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so stupid that the show follows the comic that closely. Actually what's stupid is they're not running the same timeframe. Whats the point of putting all this effort and money into the show when everyone already knows what's coming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might be true if most viewers also read the comic.  I'm pretty sure that the vast majority do not.
Click to expand...


Absolutely.  I've never read the comics, and didn't even know they existed before I started watching the show.


----------



## GHook93

Great episode. I was hoping for one casualty. I mean an assault like that should have one or more casualties. 

I like the ending, but it was so predictable.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Great episode. I was hoping for one casualty. I mean an assault like that should have one or more casualties.
> 
> I like the ending, but it was so predictable.



They are definitely going pretty far with the ability of the group to survive drawn out, dangerous situations without casualty.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Pretty decent episode. Nice to see Carol acting a bit more human for once (and even showing some contrition for Sam).

I wonder if that means she's a gonner. Ya know... Given what happened at the end of episode.

I'm guessing the Saviors probably have more than one base. There's no way wiping them out was that easy. Negan was conspicuously absent, after all.

Also, what the Hell's up with Abe? Why the cold feet all of the sudden?


----------



## GHook93

Sgt_Gath said:


> Pretty decent episode. Nice to see Carol acting a bit more human for once (and even showing some contrition for Sam).
> 
> I wonder if that means she's a gonner. Ya know... Given what happened at the end of episode.
> 
> I'm guessing the Saviors probably have more than one base. There's no way wiping them out was that easy. Negan was conspicuously absent, after all.
> 
> Also, what the Hell's up with Abe? Why the cold feet all of the sudden?



I doubt Carol is going anywhere. Maggie on the other hand I am not so sure. I agree the Savior probably have one than one base.

I have to admit the assault was intense and well directed. Great scene

My prediction:
(1) Abe takes the bat to the head. Which I am OK with. I don't like his character that much. I won't miss him.

(2) Tara takes the arrow to the eye meant for Abe. Either way I think she gets knocked off.

(3) Hilltop betrays them, with the guy they saved leading the charge. Don't forget the guy they saved was the brother of the guy Rick stabbed in the neck.

(4) The Saviors hit Hilltop and Gregory gives up Alexandria prior to killing Gregory.

(5) The season ends with the Savior preparing to hot Alexandria.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty decent episode. Nice to see Carol acting a bit more human for once (and even showing some contrition for Sam).
> 
> I wonder if that means she's a gonner. Ya know... Given what happened at the end of episode.
> 
> I'm guessing the Saviors probably have more than one base. There's no way wiping them out was that easy. Negan was conspicuously absent, after all.
> 
> Also, what the Hell's up with Abe? Why the cold feet all of the sudden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Carol is going anywhere. Maggie on the other hand I am not so sure. I agree the Savior probably have one than one base.
> 
> I have to admit the assault was intense and well directed. Great scene
> 
> My prediction:
> (1) Abe takes the bat to the head. Which I am OK with. I don't like his character that much. I won't miss him.
> 
> (2) Tara takes the arrow to the eye meant for Abe. Either way I think she gets knocked off.
> 
> (3) Hilltop betrays them, with the guy they saved leading the charge. Don't forget the guy they saved was the brother of the guy Rick stabbed in the neck.
> 
> (4) The Saviors hit Hilltop and Gregory gives up Alexandria prior to killing Gregory.
> 
> (5) The season ends with the Savior preparing to hot Alexandria.
Click to expand...


Abe is not the most lovable character, that is for sure.  Lol.  I didn't mind him so much until he treated his girlfriend like crap on the last episode.  What a terrible thing to say to someone!  Yeesh, he's an asshole, and now I won't be sad when he gets his.


----------



## Gracie

I think Glenn gets off'd by Negan. Maybe Maggie too. I don't trust the Hilltop people or Jesus. Rick bit off more than he thought he could chew. Carol will be ok. But her new boyfriend might get off'd. Let's not let Carol be human or have some kind of kindness...she has to stay robotic. (sarcasm at the writers). I want Corallll off'd.


----------



## GHook93

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty decent episode. Nice to see Carol acting a bit more human for once (and even showing some contrition for Sam).
> 
> I wonder if that means she's a gonner. Ya know... Given what happened at the end of episode.
> 
> I'm guessing the Saviors probably have more than one base. There's no way wiping them out was that easy. Negan was conspicuously absent, after all.
> 
> Also, what the Hell's up with Abe? Why the cold feet all of the sudden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Carol is going anywhere. Maggie on the other hand I am not so sure. I agree the Savior probably have one than one base.
> 
> I have to admit the assault was intense and well directed. Great scene
> 
> My prediction:
> (1) Abe takes the bat to the head. Which I am OK with. I don't like his character that much. I won't miss him.
> 
> (2) Tara takes the arrow to the eye meant for Abe. Either way I think she gets knocked off.
> 
> (3) Hilltop betrays them, with the guy they saved leading the charge. Don't forget the guy they saved was the brother of the guy Rick stabbed in the neck.
> 
> (4) The Saviors hit Hilltop and Gregory gives up Alexandria prior to killing Gregory.
> 
> (5) The season ends with the Savior preparing to hot Alexandria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abe is not the most lovable character, that is for sure.  Lol.  I didn't mind him so much until he treated his girlfriend like crap on the last episode.  What a terrible thing to say to someone!  Yeesh, he's an asshole, and now I won't be sad when he gets his.
Click to expand...

I haven't read the comics but I read articles that the show really messed up 3 comic book favorites in Dale (remember that guy, he was the most annoying character on the show and I cheered his death), Andrea (she is supposed to be a beloved character in the comics and is still alive and kicking) and of course Abe (I read think about how much you like Daryl and would mourn his death, that is what comic book reads think of Abe). These 3, along with Father Gabriel, are the most hated characters on the show.

Glenn is definitely not taking the bat beating. All iconic scenes from the comic are a different character: Gov cutting off Tyreese's head (Herschel in show), Hunter and Dale's tainted meat (Bob on the show) etc. I think it will be Abe or Morgan!


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty decent episode. Nice to see Carol acting a bit more human for once (and even showing some contrition for Sam).
> 
> I wonder if that means she's a gonner. Ya know... Given what happened at the end of episode.
> 
> I'm guessing the Saviors probably have more than one base. There's no way wiping them out was that easy. Negan was conspicuously absent, after all.
> 
> Also, what the Hell's up with Abe? Why the cold feet all of the sudden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Carol is going anywhere. Maggie on the other hand I am not so sure. I agree the Savior probably have one than one base.
> 
> I have to admit the assault was intense and well directed. Great scene
> 
> My prediction:
> (1) Abe takes the bat to the head. Which I am OK with. I don't like his character that much. I won't miss him.
> 
> (2) Tara takes the arrow to the eye meant for Abe. Either way I think she gets knocked off.
> 
> (3) Hilltop betrays them, with the guy they saved leading the charge. Don't forget the guy they saved was the brother of the guy Rick stabbed in the neck.
> 
> (4) The Saviors hit Hilltop and Gregory gives up Alexandria prior to killing Gregory.
> 
> (5) The season ends with the Savior preparing to hot Alexandria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abe is not the most lovable character, that is for sure.  Lol.  I didn't mind him so much until he treated his girlfriend like crap on the last episode.  What a terrible thing to say to someone!  Yeesh, he's an asshole, and now I won't be sad when he gets his.
Click to expand...


I thought that scene appeared to be him trying to protect her by pushing her away.  Either he's not expecting to live for some reason, or believes those close to him will be at risk, something along those lines.  It seemed too out of the blue to make sense as a real sentiment on his part.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty decent episode. Nice to see Carol acting a bit more human for once (and even showing some contrition for Sam).
> 
> I wonder if that means she's a gonner. Ya know... Given what happened at the end of episode.
> 
> I'm guessing the Saviors probably have more than one base. There's no way wiping them out was that easy. Negan was conspicuously absent, after all.
> 
> Also, what the Hell's up with Abe? Why the cold feet all of the sudden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Carol is going anywhere. Maggie on the other hand I am not so sure. I agree the Savior probably have one than one base.
> 
> I have to admit the assault was intense and well directed. Great scene
> 
> My prediction:
> (1) Abe takes the bat to the head. Which I am OK with. I don't like his character that much. I won't miss him.
> 
> (2) Tara takes the arrow to the eye meant for Abe. Either way I think she gets knocked off.
> 
> (3) Hilltop betrays them, with the guy they saved leading the charge. Don't forget the guy they saved was the brother of the guy Rick stabbed in the neck.
> 
> (4) The Saviors hit Hilltop and Gregory gives up Alexandria prior to killing Gregory.
> 
> (5) The season ends with the Savior preparing to hot Alexandria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abe is not the most lovable character, that is for sure.  Lol.  I didn't mind him so much until he treated his girlfriend like crap on the last episode.  What a terrible thing to say to someone!  Yeesh, he's an asshole, and now I won't be sad when he gets his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that scene appeared to be him trying to protect her by pushing her away.  Either he's not expecting to live for some reason, or believes those close to him will be at risk, something along those lines.  It seemed too out of the blue to make sense as a real sentiment on his part.
Click to expand...


No.  It's because he likes Sasha now.  He's a dog.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty decent episode. Nice to see Carol acting a bit more human for once (and even showing some contrition for Sam).
> 
> I wonder if that means she's a gonner. Ya know... Given what happened at the end of episode.
> 
> I'm guessing the Saviors probably have more than one base. There's no way wiping them out was that easy. Negan was conspicuously absent, after all.
> 
> Also, what the Hell's up with Abe? Why the cold feet all of the sudden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Carol is going anywhere. Maggie on the other hand I am not so sure. I agree the Savior probably have one than one base.
> 
> I have to admit the assault was intense and well directed. Great scene
> 
> My prediction:
> (1) Abe takes the bat to the head. Which I am OK with. I don't like his character that much. I won't miss him.
> 
> (2) Tara takes the arrow to the eye meant for Abe. Either way I think she gets knocked off.
> 
> (3) Hilltop betrays them, with the guy they saved leading the charge. Don't forget the guy they saved was the brother of the guy Rick stabbed in the neck.
> 
> (4) The Saviors hit Hilltop and Gregory gives up Alexandria prior to killing Gregory.
> 
> (5) The season ends with the Savior preparing to hot Alexandria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abe is not the most lovable character, that is for sure.  Lol.  I didn't mind him so much until he treated his girlfriend like crap on the last episode.  What a terrible thing to say to someone!  Yeesh, he's an asshole, and now I won't be sad when he gets his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that scene appeared to be him trying to protect her by pushing her away.  Either he's not expecting to live for some reason, or believes those close to him will be at risk, something along those lines.  It seemed too out of the blue to make sense as a real sentiment on his part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It's because he likes Sasha now.  He's a dog.  Lol.
Click to expand...


*Definitely* kind of a douche move. It pretty much came out of no where too.

Come to think of it, he hasn't done much of anything in a while. Has he?

Probably not a good sign for poor old Abe.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty decent episode. Nice to see Carol acting a bit more human for once (and even showing some contrition for Sam).
> 
> I wonder if that means she's a gonner. Ya know... Given what happened at the end of episode.
> 
> I'm guessing the Saviors probably have more than one base. There's no way wiping them out was that easy. Negan was conspicuously absent, after all.
> 
> Also, what the Hell's up with Abe? Why the cold feet all of the sudden?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Carol is going anywhere. Maggie on the other hand I am not so sure. I agree the Savior probably have one than one base.
> 
> I have to admit the assault was intense and well directed. Great scene
> 
> My prediction:
> (1) Abe takes the bat to the head. Which I am OK with. I don't like his character that much. I won't miss him.
> 
> (2) Tara takes the arrow to the eye meant for Abe. Either way I think she gets knocked off.
> 
> (3) Hilltop betrays them, with the guy they saved leading the charge. Don't forget the guy they saved was the brother of the guy Rick stabbed in the neck.
> 
> (4) The Saviors hit Hilltop and Gregory gives up Alexandria prior to killing Gregory.
> 
> (5) The season ends with the Savior preparing to hot Alexandria.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abe is not the most lovable character, that is for sure.  Lol.  I didn't mind him so much until he treated his girlfriend like crap on the last episode.  What a terrible thing to say to someone!  Yeesh, he's an asshole, and now I won't be sad when he gets his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that scene appeared to be him trying to protect her by pushing her away.  Either he's not expecting to live for some reason, or believes those close to him will be at risk, something along those lines.  It seemed too out of the blue to make sense as a real sentiment on his part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It's because he likes Sasha now.  He's a dog.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Definitely* kind of a douche move. It pretty much came out of no where too.
> 
> Come to think of it, he hasn't done much of anything in a while. Has he?
> 
> Probably not a good sign for poor old Abe.
Click to expand...


Meh, he's not one of my favorite characters anyway.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Carol is going anywhere. Maggie on the other hand I am not so sure. I agree the Savior probably have one than one base.
> 
> I have to admit the assault was intense and well directed. Great scene
> 
> My prediction:
> (1) Abe takes the bat to the head. Which I am OK with. I don't like his character that much. I won't miss him.
> 
> (2) Tara takes the arrow to the eye meant for Abe. Either way I think she gets knocked off.
> 
> (3) Hilltop betrays them, with the guy they saved leading the charge. Don't forget the guy they saved was the brother of the guy Rick stabbed in the neck.
> 
> (4) The Saviors hit Hilltop and Gregory gives up Alexandria prior to killing Gregory.
> 
> (5) The season ends with the Savior preparing to hot Alexandria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abe is not the most lovable character, that is for sure.  Lol.  I didn't mind him so much until he treated his girlfriend like crap on the last episode.  What a terrible thing to say to someone!  Yeesh, he's an asshole, and now I won't be sad when he gets his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought that scene appeared to be him trying to protect her by pushing her away.  Either he's not expecting to live for some reason, or believes those close to him will be at risk, something along those lines.  It seemed too out of the blue to make sense as a real sentiment on his part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It's because he likes Sasha now.  He's a dog.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Definitely* kind of a douche move. It pretty much came out of no where too.
> 
> Come to think of it, he hasn't done much of anything in a while. Has he?
> 
> Probably not a good sign for poor old Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, he's not one of my favorite characters anyway.
Click to expand...


Yeah. I can live without him. lol

The funny thing is, I think Rosita actually winds up with Eugene in the longrun.

Sounds like this is his lucky day!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abe is not the most lovable character, that is for sure.  Lol.  I didn't mind him so much until he treated his girlfriend like crap on the last episode.  What a terrible thing to say to someone!  Yeesh, he's an asshole, and now I won't be sad when he gets his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that scene appeared to be him trying to protect her by pushing her away.  Either he's not expecting to live for some reason, or believes those close to him will be at risk, something along those lines.  It seemed too out of the blue to make sense as a real sentiment on his part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It's because he likes Sasha now.  He's a dog.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Definitely* kind of a douche move. It pretty much came out of no where too.
> 
> Come to think of it, he hasn't done much of anything in a while. Has he?
> 
> Probably not a good sign for poor old Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, he's not one of my favorite characters anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I can live without him. lol
> 
> The funny thing is, I think Rosita actually winds up with Eugene in the longrun.
> 
> Sounds like this is his lucky day!
Click to expand...


Rosita and Eugene???    That would be weird.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that scene appeared to be him trying to protect her by pushing her away.  Either he's not expecting to live for some reason, or believes those close to him will be at risk, something along those lines.  It seemed too out of the blue to make sense as a real sentiment on his part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It's because he likes Sasha now.  He's a dog.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Definitely* kind of a douche move. It pretty much came out of no where too.
> 
> Come to think of it, he hasn't done much of anything in a while. Has he?
> 
> Probably not a good sign for poor old Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, he's not one of my favorite characters anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I can live without him. lol
> 
> The funny thing is, I think Rosita actually winds up with Eugene in the longrun.
> 
> Sounds like this is his lucky day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosita and Eugene???    That would be weird.
Click to expand...


Ros-Gene!!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It's because he likes Sasha now.  He's a dog.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Definitely* kind of a douche move. It pretty much came out of no where too.
> 
> Come to think of it, he hasn't done much of anything in a while. Has he?
> 
> Probably not a good sign for poor old Abe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, he's not one of my favorite characters anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. I can live without him. lol
> 
> The funny thing is, I think Rosita actually winds up with Eugene in the longrun.
> 
> Sounds like this is his lucky day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosita and Eugene???    That would be weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ros-Gene!!
Click to expand...


That looks so weird.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Kind of a weirdly "girl power" episode tonight. lol

I liked Carol playing possum. It was fun to watch that come back to bite them in the end.

The red head was kind of cute



Spoiler



Well... Right up until she got her face ripped off, anyway. 



MASSIVE bitch, however (even though I think her reaction at the end was supposed to show that she actually cared more than she let on).

I guess the juxtaposition between her and Carol was supposed to humanize Carol a bit more? Serve as a cautionary tale, maybe? That's all I can figure.

It seems to be a theme they're going for this season. I wonder if that means she's going to be the one to ultimately get the baseball bat in the end.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Kind of a weirdly "girl power" episode tonight. lol
> 
> I liked Carol playing possum. It was fun to watch that come back to bite them in the end.
> 
> The red head was kind of cute
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Right up until she got her face ripped off, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> MASSIVE bitch, however (even though I think her reaction at the end was supposed to show that she actually cared more than she let on).
> 
> I guess the juxtaposition between her and Carol was supposed to humanize Carol a bit more? Serve as a cautionary tale, maybe? That's all I can figure.
> 
> It seems to be a theme they're going for this season. I wonder if that means she's going to be the one to ultimately get the baseball bat in the end.



I didn't watch it last night.  I was too tired when I got home from work and went straight to bed.   

I'll have to catch it sometime during the week I guess.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a weirdly "girl power" episode tonight. lol
> 
> I liked Carol playing possum. It was fun to watch that come back to bite them in the end.
> 
> The red head was kind of cute
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Right up until she got her face ripped off, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> MASSIVE bitch, however (even though I think her reaction at the end was supposed to show that she actually cared more than she let on).
> 
> I guess the juxtaposition between her and Carol was supposed to humanize Carol a bit more? Serve as a cautionary tale, maybe? That's all I can figure.
> 
> It seems to be a theme they're going for this season. I wonder if that means she's going to be the one to ultimately get the baseball bat in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch it last night.  I was too tired when I got home from work and went straight to bed.
> 
> I'll have to catch it sometime during the week I guess.
Click to expand...


You should get a DVR. 

Eh. You didn't miss a whole lot. It was honestly kind of a slow episode, and all of the bad guys they introduced died by the end. 

I think they were trying to be kind of "high brow" more than anything else.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a weirdly "girl power" episode tonight. lol
> 
> I liked Carol playing possum. It was fun to watch that come back to bite them in the end.
> 
> The red head was kind of cute
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Right up until she got her face ripped off, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> MASSIVE bitch, however (even though I think her reaction at the end was supposed to show that she actually cared more than she let on).
> 
> I guess the juxtaposition between her and Carol was supposed to humanize Carol a bit more? Serve as a cautionary tale, maybe? That's all I can figure.
> 
> It seems to be a theme they're going for this season. I wonder if that means she's going to be the one to ultimately get the baseball bat in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch it last night.  I was too tired when I got home from work and went straight to bed.
> 
> I'll have to catch it sometime during the week I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should get a DVR.
> 
> Eh. You didn't miss a whole lot. It was honestly kind of a slow episode, and all of the bad guys they introduced died by the end.
> 
> I think they were trying to be kind of "high brow" more than anything else.
Click to expand...


I don't really watch a lot of TV, so it's not really worth it to me.    I only watch a few shows, and I can usually catch them some time during the week if I miss them, or on the computer.  I have Hulu but I never really use it.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a weirdly "girl power" episode tonight. lol
> 
> I liked Carol playing possum. It was fun to watch that come back to bite them in the end.
> 
> The red head was kind of cute
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Right up until she got her face ripped off, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> MASSIVE bitch, however (even though I think her reaction at the end was supposed to show that she actually cared more than she let on).
> 
> I guess the juxtaposition between her and Carol was supposed to humanize Carol a bit more? Serve as a cautionary tale, maybe? That's all I can figure.
> 
> It seems to be a theme they're going for this season. I wonder if that means she's going to be the one to ultimately get the baseball bat in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch it last night.  I was too tired when I got home from work and went straight to bed.
> 
> I'll have to catch it sometime during the week I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should get a DVR.
> 
> Eh. You didn't miss a whole lot. It was honestly kind of a slow episode, and all of the bad guys they introduced died by the end.
> 
> I think they were trying to be kind of "high brow" more than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really watch a lot of TV, so it's not really worth it to me.    I only watch a few shows, and I can usually catch them some time during the week if I miss them, or on the computer.  I have Hulu but I never really use it.
Click to expand...


You should try Amazon Prime. It's free to use. You just have to pay $2.00 to watch an episode of any particular show.

It's actually really convenient if you ever miss an episode.


----------



## Montrovant

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a weirdly "girl power" episode tonight. lol
> 
> I liked Carol playing possum. It was fun to watch that come back to bite them in the end.
> 
> The red head was kind of cute
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Right up until she got her face ripped off, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> MASSIVE bitch, however (even though I think her reaction at the end was supposed to show that she actually cared more than she let on).
> 
> I guess the juxtaposition between her and Carol was supposed to humanize Carol a bit more? Serve as a cautionary tale, maybe? That's all I can figure.
> 
> It seems to be a theme they're going for this season. I wonder if that means she's going to be the one to ultimately get the baseball bat in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch it last night.  I was too tired when I got home from work and went straight to bed.
> 
> I'll have to catch it sometime during the week I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should get a DVR.
> 
> Eh. You didn't miss a whole lot. It was honestly kind of a slow episode, and all of the bad guys they introduced died by the end.
> 
> I think they were trying to be kind of "high brow" more than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really watch a lot of TV, so it's not really worth it to me.    I only watch a few shows, and I can usually catch them some time during the week if I miss them, or on the computer.  I have Hulu but I never really use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should try Amazon Prime. It's free to use. You just have to pay $2.00 to watch an episode of any particular show.
> 
> It's actually really convenient if you ever miss an episode.
Click to expand...


Most networks have websites where you can stream recent episodes of their shows for free.  AMC requires you to have a subscription to some sort of cable or satellite provider, but if you do, plug it in and stream the episodes you miss.


----------



## Paulie

Why is everybody negan?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Paulie said:


> Why is everybody negan?



Some kind of weird religious thing, maybe?


----------



## Paulie

Sgt_Gath said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everybody negan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some kind of weird religious thing, maybe?
Click to expand...

If it wasn't for the fact that they announced an actor for negan I would think the show was going in a different direction and that negan was just a metaphor


----------



## Gracie

Abe dumped whatsherface cuz he wants Sasha. That's it in a nutshell. He was waffling, not wanting to get too involved, but the Glenn/Maggie loveydovey stuff, asking around to others what they feel about relationships in this kind of world, etc etc got him motivated to wanting something for himself...and that something is Sasha. He was brutish on how he handled it, but honest. She was the only woman he thought of as left worthy to be with in their group, but realized Sasha is the one he wants to build love with.....and jumped on it in his crude way with Rosita.

Meanwhile...that last episode was...meh. Ok, I guess. Women power sorta thing. Only a couple of episodes left, so no telling what will happen. I think someone is gonna die cuz Negan shows up real soon and must make an example, lol.


----------



## GHook93

I do have to say the characters have become much more unlike able. 

There are only 3 characters who I would miss and who deaths might make me not continue watching the show: Daryl, Carol and Judith (I don't like babies or toddlers getting harmed). I like Glenn but the constant death fake outs with him have gotten to me.

I don't think I would truly miss any of the characters including Rick and Maggie if they got iced.

I truly believe the show screwed up Abe and Morgan's character.


----------



## Gracie

Carol, Daryl, Rick. Those three make the show and way too many fans want them to stay put. If ANY of those three go....so does the show.
JMHO


----------



## GHook93

I just watched the last episode last night. I didn't get the point of it. 4 Saviors kidnap Maggie and Carol. Carol has a moral crisis and they end up killing the 4 bad guys. 

I thought it was a toss in episode. Although it was sweet how Maggie and Carol took out the trio, esp the old woman.

Yes the Saviors sound like some bad guys, but how was what Rick did any worse than the Gov taking out the military people? He viewed them as a threat and did a preemptive attack.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> I just watched the last episode last night. I didn't get the point of it. 4 Saviors kidnap Maggie and Carol. Carol has a moral crisis and they end up killing the 4 bad guys.
> 
> I thought it was a toss in episode. Although it was sweet how Maggie and Carol took out the trio, esp the old woman.
> 
> Yes the Saviors sound like some bad guys, but how was what Rick did any worse than the Gov taking out the military people? He viewed them as a threat and did a preemptive attack.



The point?  It was a combination of character development and set up.


----------



## Paulie

Ricks groups doesn't kill people just because they like to kill people. They only kill for the purposes of survival. They don't go around bashing people's heads with spiked baseball bats, luring people into a supposed sanctuary and them murdering and eating them, carving W's on people's foreheads and sneaking into people's camps and cutting them to pieces with axes and sickles and shit. 

As far as the saviors raid they did I really hope they took the arsenal that was there.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> I just watched the last episode last night. I didn't get the point of it. 4 Saviors kidnap Maggie and Carol. Carol has a moral crisis and they end up killing the 4 bad guys.
> 
> I thought it was a toss in episode. Although it was sweet how Maggie and Carol took out the trio, esp the old woman.
> 
> Yes the Saviors sound like some bad guys, but how was what Rick did any worse than the Gov taking out the military people? He viewed them as a threat and did a preemptive attack.



It's not like it's the first time Carol has killed people.  Why is she being such a wimp now?


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of a weirdly "girl power" episode tonight. lol
> 
> I liked Carol playing possum. It was fun to watch that come back to bite them in the end.
> 
> The red head was kind of cute
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well... Right up until she got her face ripped off, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> MASSIVE bitch, however (even though I think her reaction at the end was supposed to show that she actually cared more than she let on).
> 
> I guess the juxtaposition between her and Carol was supposed to humanize Carol a bit more? Serve as a cautionary tale, maybe? That's all I can figure.
> 
> It seems to be a theme they're going for this season. I wonder if that means she's going to be the one to ultimately get the baseball bat in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch it last night.  I was too tired when I got home from work and went straight to bed.
> 
> I'll have to catch it sometime during the week I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should get a DVR.
> 
> Eh. You didn't miss a whole lot. It was honestly kind of a slow episode, and all of the bad guys they introduced died by the end.
> 
> I think they were trying to be kind of "high brow" more than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really watch a lot of TV, so it's not really worth it to me.    I only watch a few shows, and I can usually catch them some time during the week if I miss them, or on the computer.  I have Hulu but I never really use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should try Amazon Prime. It's free to use. You just have to pay $2.00 to watch an episode of any particular show.
> 
> It's actually really convenient if you ever miss an episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most networks have websites where you can stream recent episodes of their shows for free.  AMC requires you to have a subscription to some sort of cable or satellite provider, but if you do, plug it in and stream the episodes you miss.
Click to expand...


Or you can just watch the reruns for free.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the last episode last night. I didn't get the point of it. 4 Saviors kidnap Maggie and Carol. Carol has a moral crisis and they end up killing the 4 bad guys.
> 
> I thought it was a toss in episode. Although it was sweet how Maggie and Carol took out the trio, esp the old woman.
> 
> Yes the Saviors sound like some bad guys, but how was what Rick did any worse than the Gov taking out the military people? He viewed them as a threat and did a preemptive attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like it's the first time Carol has killed people.  Why is she being such a wimp now?
Click to expand...


She's starting to wonder if being the cold-hearted killer she's become is a good thing.  Not to mention every one of these people would probably be suffering from some degree of PTSD by now.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch it last night.  I was too tired when I got home from work and went straight to bed.
> 
> I'll have to catch it sometime during the week I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should get a DVR.
> 
> Eh. You didn't miss a whole lot. It was honestly kind of a slow episode, and all of the bad guys they introduced died by the end.
> 
> I think they were trying to be kind of "high brow" more than anything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really watch a lot of TV, so it's not really worth it to me.    I only watch a few shows, and I can usually catch them some time during the week if I miss them, or on the computer.  I have Hulu but I never really use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should try Amazon Prime. It's free to use. You just have to pay $2.00 to watch an episode of any particular show.
> 
> It's actually really convenient if you ever miss an episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most networks have websites where you can stream recent episodes of their shows for free.  AMC requires you to have a subscription to some sort of cable or satellite provider, but if you do, plug it in and stream the episodes you miss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or you can just watch the reruns for free.
Click to expand...


Oh, poo.

Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the last episode last night. I didn't get the point of it. 4 Saviors kidnap Maggie and Carol. Carol has a moral crisis and they end up killing the 4 bad guys.
> 
> I thought it was a toss in episode. Although it was sweet how Maggie and Carol took out the trio, esp the old woman.
> 
> Yes the Saviors sound like some bad guys, but how was what Rick did any worse than the Gov taking out the military people? He viewed them as a threat and did a preemptive attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like it's the first time Carol has killed people.  Why is she being such a wimp now?
Click to expand...


The woman reminded Carol of herself, and represents what Carol could easily become if she's not careful.


----------



## Gracie

Y'all just hush and go look at the pretty flowers.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the last episode last night. I didn't get the point of it. 4 Saviors kidnap Maggie and Carol. Carol has a moral crisis and they end up killing the 4 bad guys.
> 
> I thought it was a toss in episode. Although it was sweet how Maggie and Carol took out the trio, esp the old woman.
> 
> Yes the Saviors sound like some bad guys, but how was what Rick did any worse than the Gov taking out the military people? He viewed them as a threat and did a preemptive attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point?  It was a combination of character development and set up.
Click to expand...


What did this episode set up that the previous one didn't?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the last episode last night. I didn't get the point of it. 4 Saviors kidnap Maggie and Carol. Carol has a moral crisis and they end up killing the 4 bad guys.
> 
> I thought it was a toss in episode. Although it was sweet how Maggie and Carol took out the trio, esp the old woman.
> 
> Yes the Saviors sound like some bad guys, but how was what Rick did any worse than the Gov taking out the military people? He viewed them as a threat and did a preemptive attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like it's the first time Carol has killed people.  Why is she being such a wimp now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman reminded Carol of herself, and represents what Carol could easily become if she's not careful.
Click to expand...


Okay, I get that, but Carol isn't really making a "choice" to kill people.  Her hand has been forced, so it is perfectly legit, like any other instance of self defense.


----------



## Montrovant

GHook93 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the last episode last night. I didn't get the point of it. 4 Saviors kidnap Maggie and Carol. Carol has a moral crisis and they end up killing the 4 bad guys.
> 
> I thought it was a toss in episode. Although it was sweet how Maggie and Carol took out the trio, esp the old woman.
> 
> Yes the Saviors sound like some bad guys, but how was what Rick did any worse than the Gov taking out the military people? He viewed them as a threat and did a preemptive attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point?  It was a combination of character development and set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did this episode set up that the previous one didn't?
Click to expand...


Possibly a number of things.  The idea of everyone being Negan, the fact that Negan's group is clearly larger than Rick's group expected, maybe changes in what the group is going to do based on the way Carol and Maggie reacted to the situation.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the last episode last night. I didn't get the point of it. 4 Saviors kidnap Maggie and Carol. Carol has a moral crisis and they end up killing the 4 bad guys.
> 
> I thought it was a toss in episode. Although it was sweet how Maggie and Carol took out the trio, esp the old woman.
> 
> Yes the Saviors sound like some bad guys, but how was what Rick did any worse than the Gov taking out the military people? He viewed them as a threat and did a preemptive attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like it's the first time Carol has killed people.  Why is she being such a wimp now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman reminded Carol of herself, and represents what Carol could easily become if she's not careful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I get that, but Carol isn't really making a "choice" to kill people.  Her hand has been forced, so it is perfectly legit, like any other instance of self defense.
Click to expand...


Oh, I know. But that wouldn't be DRAMATIC enough for the writers.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the last episode last night. I didn't get the point of it. 4 Saviors kidnap Maggie and Carol. Carol has a moral crisis and they end up killing the 4 bad guys.
> 
> I thought it was a toss in episode. Although it was sweet how Maggie and Carol took out the trio, esp the old woman.
> 
> Yes the Saviors sound like some bad guys, but how was what Rick did any worse than the Gov taking out the military people? He viewed them as a threat and did a preemptive attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like it's the first time Carol has killed people.  Why is she being such a wimp now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman reminded Carol of herself, and represents what Carol could easily become if she's not careful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I get that, but Carol isn't really making a "choice" to kill people.  Her hand has been forced, so it is perfectly legit, like any other instance of self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I know. But that wouldn't be DRAMATIC enough for the writers.
Click to expand...


Hey there, stranger!  Long time, no see!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the last episode last night. I didn't get the point of it. 4 Saviors kidnap Maggie and Carol. Carol has a moral crisis and they end up killing the 4 bad guys.
> 
> I thought it was a toss in episode. Although it was sweet how Maggie and Carol took out the trio, esp the old woman.
> 
> Yes the Saviors sound like some bad guys, but how was what Rick did any worse than the Gov taking out the military people? He viewed them as a threat and did a preemptive attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like it's the first time Carol has killed people.  Why is she being such a wimp now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The woman reminded Carol of herself, and represents what Carol could easily become if she's not careful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I get that, but Carol isn't really making a "choice" to kill people.  Her hand has been forced, so it is perfectly legit, like any other instance of self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I know. But that wouldn't be DRAMATIC enough for the writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey there, stranger!  Long time, no see!
Click to expand...


Wassup!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like it's the first time Carol has killed people.  Why is she being such a wimp now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman reminded Carol of herself, and represents what Carol could easily become if she's not careful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I get that, but Carol isn't really making a "choice" to kill people.  Her hand has been forced, so it is perfectly legit, like any other instance of self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I know. But that wouldn't be DRAMATIC enough for the writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey there, stranger!  Long time, no see!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wassup!
Click to expand...


Just been working a lot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What about you?  What have you been up to?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> The woman reminded Carol of herself, and represents what Carol could easily become if she's not careful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I get that, but Carol isn't really making a "choice" to kill people.  Her hand has been forced, so it is perfectly legit, like any other instance of self defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I know. But that wouldn't be DRAMATIC enough for the writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey there, stranger!  Long time, no see!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wassup!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just been working a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about you?  What have you been up to?
Click to expand...


Oh, not much. 

Same old, same old.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I get that, but Carol isn't really making a "choice" to kill people.  Her hand has been forced, so it is perfectly legit, like any other instance of self defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know. But that wouldn't be DRAMATIC enough for the writers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey there, stranger!  Long time, no see!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wassup!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just been working a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about you?  What have you been up to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, not much.
> 
> Same old, same old.
Click to expand...


PM me!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Ooooo!!! Finally got a death tonight. 

Awfully "expendable" character though. 

That was actually the way Abraham was supposed to go in the comics. I'll bet ya that means he'll be the one to ultimately get the bat, given their habit of switching character deaths around.


----------



## GHook93

Sgt_Gath said:


> Ooooo!!! Finally got a death tonight.
> 
> Awfully "expendable" character though.
> 
> That was actually the way Abraham was supposed to go in the comics. I'll bet ya that means he'll be the one to ultimately get the bat, given their habit of switching character deaths around.


I called that he would be the bat to the head. 

They never have the big deaths in the comics as the same. Denise was their only Doctor spend will be missed. Daryl told them not to take the tracks.

Abe's line saying Eugene is a skilled dick eater is still making me laugh. Best line of the show. Glad Daryl go this crossbow back.

One of the better episodes this season.


----------



## Montrovant

I forgot who Dwight was.  

Not having a doctor, even a half assed one like Denise, could be bad.

I don't know why, but this episode got me thinking about one of the things the show does not and really cannot properly take into account : the amount of wild growth that would have occurred in the time since the zombie apocalypse.  In the scene where Daryl, Rosita and Denise stop at the fallen tree, I noticed the fairly straight lines of cut grass on the sides of the road.  After all the time that is supposed to have passed, that shit would be 4 feet tall and the roads would be covered.    Obviously, unless they want to do a lot of CGI foliage, they have to ignore that.  I don't really care, but for some reason this particular inconsistency struck me.

I wonder if Carol is really going to leave and stay gone?  Maybe the actress has decided she's had enough of the show?


----------



## ChrisL

I'm still behind! I'm going to try to get caught up tonight!  Lol!


----------



## Paulie

ChrisL said:


> I'm still behind! I'm going to try to get caught up tonight!  Lol!


Lot of spoilers in this thread that's risky business coming here lol


----------



## ChrisL

Paulie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still behind! I'm going to try to get caught up tonight!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of spoilers in this thread that's risky business coming here lol
Click to expand...


That's okay.  It's still not the same as watching for yourself.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> I'm still behind! I'm going to try to get caught up tonight!  Lol!



Damn, two epsiodes now?

C'mon, Chris! You can do it! 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still behind! I'm going to try to get caught up tonight!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, two epsiodes now?
> 
> C'mon, Chris! You can do it!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I've been so exhausted lately.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still behind! I'm going to try to get caught up tonight!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, two epsiodes now?
> 
> C'mon, Chris! You can do it!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been so exhausted lately.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Lol. That's alright.

I'm a whole season behind on "Better Call Saul" at this point.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still behind! I'm going to try to get caught up tonight!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, two epsiodes now?
> 
> C'mon, Chris! You can do it!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been so exhausted lately.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. That's alright.
> 
> I'm a whole season behind on "Better Call Saul" at this point.
Click to expand...


I have to catch up before Fear of the Walking Dead starts.  That looks like it's going to get better.  Did you see the previews where they're on the plane?  Looks pretty interesting!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still behind! I'm going to try to get caught up tonight!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, two epsiodes now?
> 
> C'mon, Chris! You can do it!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been so exhausted lately.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. That's alright.
> 
> I'm a whole season behind on "Better Call Saul" at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to catch up before Fear of the Walking Dead starts.  That looks like it's going to get better.  Did you see the previews where they're on the plane?  Looks pretty interesting!
Click to expand...


Oh, that's it's own separate story, I think.

Season 2 of FTWD is going to be on a boat. I'll actually be really interested to see where that goes.

Zombie pirates!!! Yaaarr!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still behind! I'm going to try to get caught up tonight!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, two epsiodes now?
> 
> C'mon, Chris! You can do it!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been so exhausted lately.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. That's alright.
> 
> I'm a whole season behind on "Better Call Saul" at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to catch up before Fear of the Walking Dead starts.  That looks like it's going to get better.  Did you see the previews where they're on the plane?  Looks pretty interesting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, that's it's own separate story, I think.
> 
> Season 2 of FTWD is going to be on a boat. I'll actually be really interested to see where that goes.
> 
> Zombie pirates!!! Yaaarr!
Click to expand...


Yarrrrr, brains!  Lol.  

What do you mean, it's own separate story?    It was a preview from Fear the Walking Dead.  

Well, about the boat story.  I guess all those who thought being on a boat or island would be safe were wrong considering.  I saw some of those previews too.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, two epsiodes now?
> 
> C'mon, Chris! You can do it!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been so exhausted lately.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. That's alright.
> 
> I'm a whole season behind on "Better Call Saul" at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to catch up before Fear of the Walking Dead starts.  That looks like it's going to get better.  Did you see the previews where they're on the plane?  Looks pretty interesting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, that's it's own separate story, I think.
> 
> Season 2 of FTWD is going to be on a boat. I'll actually be really interested to see where that goes.
> 
> Zombie pirates!!! Yaaarr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yarrrrr, brains!  Lol. [emoji38]
> What do you mean, it's own separate story?    It was a preview from Fear the Walking Dead.
> 
> Well, about the boat story.  I guess all those who thought being on a boat or island would be safe were wrong considering.  I saw some of those previews too.  Lol.
Click to expand...


The thing with all the people on the airplane is, as far as I'm aware, basically supposed to be a "mini-season" in between seasons of FTWD. It tells a continuing story, in one minute long clip after another. A lot of shows do that (The Walking Dead actually had one too, about a nurse, between Season 1 and Season 2), they just generally put them online, rather than showing them during commercials.

That's what I though was happening, anyway. I might be wrong. 

But yeah. In any case, I'm stoked to see what all goes wrong on the boat!

The first season kind of sucked. Hopefully season 2 will be better.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been so exhausted lately.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. That's alright.
> 
> I'm a whole season behind on "Better Call Saul" at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to catch up before Fear of the Walking Dead starts.  That looks like it's going to get better.  Did you see the previews where they're on the plane?  Looks pretty interesting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, that's it's own separate story, I think.
> 
> Season 2 of FTWD is going to be on a boat. I'll actually be really interested to see where that goes.
> 
> Zombie pirates!!! Yaaarr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yarrrrr, brains!  Lol. [emoji38]
> What do you mean, it's own separate story?    It was a preview from Fear the Walking Dead.
> 
> Well, about the boat story.  I guess all those who thought being on a boat or island would be safe were wrong considering.  I saw some of those previews too.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing with all the people on the airplane is, as far as I'm aware, basically supposed to be a "mini-season" in between seasons of FTWD. It tells a continuing story, in one minute long clip after another. A lot of shows do that (The Walking Dead actually had one too, about a nurse, between Season 1 and Season 2), they just generally put them online, rather than showing them during commercials.
> 
> That's what I though was happening, anyway. I might be wrong.
> 
> But yeah. In any case, I'm stoked to see what all goes wrong on the boat!
> 
> The first season kind of sucked. Hopefully season 2 will be better.
Click to expand...


I thought it was just a separate story line on the show.    I don't pay that much attention lately, so you could be right.  But wouldn't they have said the name of this other show?  I don't really get it.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. That's alright.
> 
> I'm a whole season behind on "Better Call Saul" at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to catch up before Fear of the Walking Dead starts.  That looks like it's going to get better.  Did you see the previews where they're on the plane?  Looks pretty interesting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, that's it's own separate story, I think.
> 
> Season 2 of FTWD is going to be on a boat. I'll actually be really interested to see where that goes.
> 
> Zombie pirates!!! Yaaarr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yarrrrr, brains!  Lol. [emoji38]
> What do you mean, it's own separate story?    It was a preview from Fear the Walking Dead.
> 
> Well, about the boat story.  I guess all those who thought being on a boat or island would be safe were wrong considering.  I saw some of those previews too.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing with all the people on the airplane is, as far as I'm aware, basically supposed to be a "mini-season" in between seasons of FTWD. It tells a continuing story, in one minute long clip after another. A lot of shows do that (The Walking Dead actually had one too, about a nurse, between Season 1 and Season 2), they just generally put them online, rather than showing them during commercials.
> 
> That's what I though was happening, anyway. I might be wrong.
> 
> But yeah. In any case, I'm stoked to see what all goes wrong on the boat!
> 
> The first season kind of sucked. Hopefully season 2 will be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was just a separate story line on the show.    I don't pay that much attention lately, so you could be right.  But wouldn't they have said the name of this other show?  I don't really get it.  Lol.
Click to expand...


I think they do, actually. A little title screen pops up saying "FTWD: Flight 1553" (or something like that) before each segment, and it always ends with "to be continued..."

Yeah. It's definitely kind of weird. I think it's some kind of "viral marketing" gimmick.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. That's alright.
> 
> I'm a whole season behind on "Better Call Saul" at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to catch up before Fear of the Walking Dead starts.  That looks like it's going to get better.  Did you see the previews where they're on the plane?  Looks pretty interesting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, that's it's own separate story, I think.
> 
> Season 2 of FTWD is going to be on a boat. I'll actually be really interested to see where that goes.
> 
> Zombie pirates!!! Yaaarr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yarrrrr, brains!  Lol. [emoji38]
> What do you mean, it's own separate story?    It was a preview from Fear the Walking Dead.
> 
> Well, about the boat story.  I guess all those who thought being on a boat or island would be safe were wrong considering.  I saw some of those previews too.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing with all the people on the airplane is, as far as I'm aware, basically supposed to be a "mini-season" in between seasons of FTWD. It tells a continuing story, in one minute long clip after another. A lot of shows do that (The Walking Dead actually had one too, about a nurse, between Season 1 and Season 2), they just generally put them online, rather than showing them during commercials.
> 
> That's what I though was happening, anyway. I might be wrong.
> 
> But yeah. In any case, I'm stoked to see what all goes wrong on the boat!
> 
> The first season kind of sucked. Hopefully season 2 will be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was just a separate story line on the show.    I don't pay that much attention lately, so you could be right.  But wouldn't they have said the name of this other show?  I don't really get it.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Ah. Here ya go. I found it. 

Fear the Walking Dead: Flight 462



> Fear The Walking Dead: Flight 462 is a sixteen part mini series that features a group of survivors on a plane in the earliest moments of the outbreak. This release was done to help promote thesecond season of Fear The Walking Deadand Season 6 of The Walking Dead.
> 
> The web series will be the first to officially crossover to the show, serving as a tie in to Fear The Walking Dead. It will on premiere on October 4, 2015 on AMC.combefore being featured on television as promos during Season 6 of The Walking Dead.[1]


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to catch up before Fear of the Walking Dead starts.  That looks like it's going to get better.  Did you see the previews where they're on the plane?  Looks pretty interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's it's own separate story, I think.
> 
> Season 2 of FTWD is going to be on a boat. I'll actually be really interested to see where that goes.
> 
> Zombie pirates!!! Yaaarr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yarrrrr, brains!  Lol. [emoji38]
> What do you mean, it's own separate story?    It was a preview from Fear the Walking Dead.
> 
> Well, about the boat story.  I guess all those who thought being on a boat or island would be safe were wrong considering.  I saw some of those previews too.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing with all the people on the airplane is, as far as I'm aware, basically supposed to be a "mini-season" in between seasons of FTWD. It tells a continuing story, in one minute long clip after another. A lot of shows do that (The Walking Dead actually had one too, about a nurse, between Season 1 and Season 2), they just generally put them online, rather than showing them during commercials.
> 
> That's what I though was happening, anyway. I might be wrong.
> 
> But yeah. In any case, I'm stoked to see what all goes wrong on the boat!
> 
> The first season kind of sucked. Hopefully season 2 will be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was just a separate story line on the show.    I don't pay that much attention lately, so you could be right.  But wouldn't they have said the name of this other show?  I don't really get it.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. Here ya go. I found it.
> 
> Fear the Walking Dead: Flight 462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear The Walking Dead: Flight 462 is a sixteen part mini series that features a group of survivors on a plane in the earliest moments of the outbreak. This release was done to help promote thesecond season of Fear The Walking Deadand Season 6 of The Walking Dead.
> 
> The web series will be the first to officially crossover to the show, serving as a tie in to Fear The Walking Dead. It will on premiere on October 4, 2015 on AMC.combefore being featured on television as promos during Season 6 of The Walking Dead.[1]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Well, I want to see that.  It looks good!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's it's own separate story, I think.
> 
> Season 2 of FTWD is going to be on a boat. I'll actually be really interested to see where that goes.
> 
> Zombie pirates!!! Yaaarr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarrrrr, brains!  Lol. [emoji38]
> What do you mean, it's own separate story?    It was a preview from Fear the Walking Dead.
> 
> Well, about the boat story.  I guess all those who thought being on a boat or island would be safe were wrong considering.  I saw some of those previews too.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing with all the people on the airplane is, as far as I'm aware, basically supposed to be a "mini-season" in between seasons of FTWD. It tells a continuing story, in one minute long clip after another. A lot of shows do that (The Walking Dead actually had one too, about a nurse, between Season 1 and Season 2), they just generally put them online, rather than showing them during commercials.
> 
> That's what I though was happening, anyway. I might be wrong.
> 
> But yeah. In any case, I'm stoked to see what all goes wrong on the boat!
> 
> The first season kind of sucked. Hopefully season 2 will be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was just a separate story line on the show.    I don't pay that much attention lately, so you could be right.  But wouldn't they have said the name of this other show?  I don't really get it.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. Here ya go. I found it.
> 
> Fear the Walking Dead: Flight 462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear The Walking Dead: Flight 462 is a sixteen part mini series that features a group of survivors on a plane in the earliest moments of the outbreak. This release was done to help promote thesecond season of Fear The Walking Deadand Season 6 of The Walking Dead.
> 
> The web series will be the first to officially crossover to the show, serving as a tie in to Fear The Walking Dead. It will on premiere on October 4, 2015 on AMC.combefore being featured on television as promos during Season 6 of The Walking Dead.[1]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I want to see that.  It looks good!
Click to expand...


You can probably find the whole thing on AMC's website.

Sure beats having to wait through all those commercials!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yarrrrr, brains!  Lol. [emoji38]
> What do you mean, it's own separate story?    It was a preview from Fear the Walking Dead.
> 
> Well, about the boat story.  I guess all those who thought being on a boat or island would be safe were wrong considering.  I saw some of those previews too.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing with all the people on the airplane is, as far as I'm aware, basically supposed to be a "mini-season" in between seasons of FTWD. It tells a continuing story, in one minute long clip after another. A lot of shows do that (The Walking Dead actually had one too, about a nurse, between Season 1 and Season 2), they just generally put them online, rather than showing them during commercials.
> 
> That's what I though was happening, anyway. I might be wrong.
> 
> But yeah. In any case, I'm stoked to see what all goes wrong on the boat!
> 
> The first season kind of sucked. Hopefully season 2 will be better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought it was just a separate story line on the show.    I don't pay that much attention lately, so you could be right.  But wouldn't they have said the name of this other show?  I don't really get it.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. Here ya go. I found it.
> 
> Fear the Walking Dead: Flight 462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear The Walking Dead: Flight 462 is a sixteen part mini series that features a group of survivors on a plane in the earliest moments of the outbreak. This release was done to help promote thesecond season of Fear The Walking Deadand Season 6 of The Walking Dead.
> 
> The web series will be the first to officially crossover to the show, serving as a tie in to Fear The Walking Dead. It will on premiere on October 4, 2015 on AMC.combefore being featured on television as promos during Season 6 of The Walking Dead.[1]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I want to see that.  It looks good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can probably find the whole thing on AMC's website.
> 
> Sure beats having to wait through all those commercials!
Click to expand...


I just don't really like watching shows on the computer.    I prefer my TV.  I'm old fashioned.  Lol.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing with all the people on the airplane is, as far as I'm aware, basically supposed to be a "mini-season" in between seasons of FTWD. It tells a continuing story, in one minute long clip after another. A lot of shows do that (The Walking Dead actually had one too, about a nurse, between Season 1 and Season 2), they just generally put them online, rather than showing them during commercials.
> 
> That's what I though was happening, anyway. I might be wrong.
> 
> But yeah. In any case, I'm stoked to see what all goes wrong on the boat!
> 
> The first season kind of sucked. Hopefully season 2 will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was just a separate story line on the show.    I don't pay that much attention lately, so you could be right.  But wouldn't they have said the name of this other show?  I don't really get it.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. Here ya go. I found it.
> 
> Fear the Walking Dead: Flight 462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear The Walking Dead: Flight 462 is a sixteen part mini series that features a group of survivors on a plane in the earliest moments of the outbreak. This release was done to help promote thesecond season of Fear The Walking Deadand Season 6 of The Walking Dead.
> 
> The web series will be the first to officially crossover to the show, serving as a tie in to Fear The Walking Dead. It will on premiere on October 4, 2015 on AMC.combefore being featured on television as promos during Season 6 of The Walking Dead.[1]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I want to see that.  It looks good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can probably find the whole thing on AMC's website.
> 
> Sure beats having to wait through all those commercials!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't really like watching shows on the computer.    I prefer my TV.  I'm old fashioned.  Lol.
Click to expand...


To each their own!


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing with all the people on the airplane is, as far as I'm aware, basically supposed to be a "mini-season" in between seasons of FTWD. It tells a continuing story, in one minute long clip after another. A lot of shows do that (The Walking Dead actually had one too, about a nurse, between Season 1 and Season 2), they just generally put them online, rather than showing them during commercials.
> 
> That's what I though was happening, anyway. I might be wrong.
> 
> But yeah. In any case, I'm stoked to see what all goes wrong on the boat!
> 
> The first season kind of sucked. Hopefully season 2 will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was just a separate story line on the show.    I don't pay that much attention lately, so you could be right.  But wouldn't they have said the name of this other show?  I don't really get it.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. Here ya go. I found it.
> 
> Fear the Walking Dead: Flight 462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear The Walking Dead: Flight 462 is a sixteen part mini series that features a group of survivors on a plane in the earliest moments of the outbreak. This release was done to help promote thesecond season of Fear The Walking Deadand Season 6 of The Walking Dead.
> 
> The web series will be the first to officially crossover to the show, serving as a tie in to Fear The Walking Dead. It will on premiere on October 4, 2015 on AMC.combefore being featured on television as promos during Season 6 of The Walking Dead.[1]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I want to see that.  It looks good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can probably find the whole thing on AMC's website.
> 
> Sure beats having to wait through all those commercials!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't really like watching shows on the computer.    I prefer my TV.  I'm old fashioned.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Stream from the computer to the TV......or if you have a laptop, hook it up directly to the TV.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was just a separate story line on the show.    I don't pay that much attention lately, so you could be right.  But wouldn't they have said the name of this other show?  I don't really get it.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Here ya go. I found it.
> 
> Fear the Walking Dead: Flight 462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear The Walking Dead: Flight 462 is a sixteen part mini series that features a group of survivors on a plane in the earliest moments of the outbreak. This release was done to help promote thesecond season of Fear The Walking Deadand Season 6 of The Walking Dead.
> 
> The web series will be the first to officially crossover to the show, serving as a tie in to Fear The Walking Dead. It will on premiere on October 4, 2015 on AMC.combefore being featured on television as promos during Season 6 of The Walking Dead.[1]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I want to see that.  It looks good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can probably find the whole thing on AMC's website.
> 
> Sure beats having to wait through all those commercials!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't really like watching shows on the computer.    I prefer my TV.  I'm old fashioned.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stream from the computer to the TV......or if you have a laptop, hook it up directly to the TV.
Click to expand...


Nah.  That's all I need is more wires.  Nope.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Here ya go. I found it.
> 
> Fear the Walking Dead: Flight 462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I want to see that.  It looks good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can probably find the whole thing on AMC's website.
> 
> Sure beats having to wait through all those commercials!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't really like watching shows on the computer.    I prefer my TV.  I'm old fashioned.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stream from the computer to the TV......or if you have a laptop, hook it up directly to the TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah.  That's all I need is more wires.  Nope.
Click to expand...


You just need to nab yourself a tech-savy boyfriend. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I want to see that.  It looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably find the whole thing on AMC's website.
> 
> Sure beats having to wait through all those commercials!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't really like watching shows on the computer.    I prefer my TV.  I'm old fashioned.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stream from the computer to the TV......or if you have a laptop, hook it up directly to the TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah.  That's all I need is more wires.  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just need to nab yourself a tech-savy boyfriend.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Just use him for his "technical"skills?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably find the whole thing on AMC's website.
> 
> Sure beats having to wait through all those commercials!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't really like watching shows on the computer.    I prefer my TV.  I'm old fashioned.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stream from the computer to the TV......or if you have a laptop, hook it up directly to the TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah.  That's all I need is more wires.  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just need to nab yourself a tech-savy boyfriend.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just use him for his "technical"skills?
Click to expand...


Of course, which of his "skills" you most prefer to "use" would be up go you guys to figure out. Lol!


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Here ya go. I found it.
> 
> Fear the Walking Dead: Flight 462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I want to see that.  It looks good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can probably find the whole thing on AMC's website.
> 
> Sure beats having to wait through all those commercials!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't really like watching shows on the computer.    I prefer my TV.  I'm old fashioned.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stream from the computer to the TV......or if you have a laptop, hook it up directly to the TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah.  That's all I need is more wires.  Nope.
Click to expand...


It depends on what you already have hooked up to the TV and what kind of TV it is.  It might not require any wires.  And hooking a laptop directly to the TV can be as simple as a single wire.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I want to see that.  It looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably find the whole thing on AMC's website.
> 
> Sure beats having to wait through all those commercials!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't really like watching shows on the computer.    I prefer my TV.  I'm old fashioned.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stream from the computer to the TV......or if you have a laptop, hook it up directly to the TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah.  That's all I need is more wires.  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It depends on what you already have hooked up to the TV and what kind of TV it is.  It might not require any wires.  And hooking a laptop directly to the TV can be as simple as a single wire.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but then I can't watch TV and be online at the same time!


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably find the whole thing on AMC's website.
> 
> Sure beats having to wait through all those commercials!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't really like watching shows on the computer.    I prefer my TV.  I'm old fashioned.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stream from the computer to the TV......or if you have a laptop, hook it up directly to the TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah.  That's all I need is more wires.  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It depends on what you already have hooked up to the TV and what kind of TV it is.  It might not require any wires.  And hooking a laptop directly to the TV can be as simple as a single wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but then I can't watch TV and be online at the same time!
Click to expand...


That's why you should have 2 computers.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't really like watching shows on the computer.    I prefer my TV.  I'm old fashioned.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stream from the computer to the TV......or if you have a laptop, hook it up directly to the TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah.  That's all I need is more wires.  Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It depends on what you already have hooked up to the TV and what kind of TV it is.  It might not require any wires.  And hooking a laptop directly to the TV can be as simple as a single wire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but then I can't watch TV and be online at the same time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why you should have 2 computers.
Click to expand...


Well, I do have my PC but that is only for work.


----------



## Gracie

Oh come ON. This new Carol sucks! Has nobody figured it out yet? Kill or be killed. That is the new world now. Yes, people will try to take what is yours and they will kill yer ass for it. So you kill them before they do. Simple as that. Do you WANT to live like that in the new world? No. But you have to. Otherwise, stfu and blow your own head off and be done with it.

And...if Daryl dies and Carol stays on the path she is on with that idiot Morgan...I'm done with this show. I hate the Richonne thing so it won't take much for me to be a walker myself and tune out.


----------



## HaShev

Gracie said:


> Oh come ON. This new Carol sucks! Has nobody figured it out yet? Kill or be killed. That is the new world now. Yes, people will try to take what is yours and they will kill yer ass for it. So you kill them before they do. Simple as that. Do you WANT to live like that in the new world? No. But you have to. Otherwise, stfu and blow your own head off and be done with it.
> 
> And...if Daryl dies and Carol stays on the path she is on with that idiot Morgan...I'm done with this show. I hate the Richonne thing so it won't take much for me to be a walker myself and tune out.



But we do struggle with that very same thin moral line today.
I posted this in the Theology section last night regarding the Genesis Symbolism  in the Apple scene.
Walking Dead Symbolism-
Jesus gave them the apple, Michonne partakes the Apple and gives it to Rick to partake the Apple.  Clever & not very subtle way of calling Jesus the serpent of Genesis who offered eternal life for partaking of his (death symbol)tree and trust believing in him.

Script writing & Production is like any art form & can be used to creatively convey subtle or thought provoking messages.
Sometimes to leave clues to where the plot is heading and other times hiding symbolism so people offended don't *boycott* the works.
*(Rev 13:13 they will not buy or sell without the mark of the beast [cross & fish symbols])
I think they are leading their audience in a clever way if their eyes are open and they are observant, to notice the offer the Jesus character in the show made for them to continue to live is a serpents offer especially liken to today's struggles in the minds of hearts of followers.
To live on and survive they are offered abundance of food with the catch being they must slaughter the "Hill Top's" enemies for them, before they attack and pillage they themselves. Who does the Hill Top say is their enemy? Answer the Saviors.
So they have to kill the Saviors for Jesus and the "Hill Top"(Vatican is on the seven hills) in order for Alexandria to eat & survive.
Damn that sounds familiar. *L*
HENCE the Apple scene is warning the viewers that the offer (spoiler alert)comes at a price and is not what it seems.
We see this moral struggle today with how to deal with Radical anarchistic regions of the globe. Very creative way to convey the struggles they face. Probably why the show is so popular.


----------



## Gracie

Yeah..I caught the apple symbolism.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> And...if Daryl dies and Carol stays on the path she is on with that idiot Morgan...I'm done with this show. I hate the Richonne thing so it won't take much for me to be a walker myself and tune out.



I would like to say the same if they kill Daryl, but I would probably still tune in. I just don't see it though, he is too important to the show.

Carol path is slightly annoying, but it is understandable. I very much like the brave and calculating Carol.

I agree I hate Rick and Michonne together. There is just no chemistry. They seem more like brother and sister.

The big question is who takes the baseball bat to the head? I don't see the show doing that kind of violence to a woman so here is who I think it will be in order:
(1) Abe - I think Rick and his crew get ambushed when trying to negotiate and Abe takes the beating.
(2) Glenn - They usu change up big deaths from the comic, but the 2 near misses on Glenn make people think Glenn is safe. He might not be.
(3) Spencer or Tobin: Would definitely be a cop out to kill one of these 2 minor characters.
(4) Daryl - As much as I hate to admit it Daryl could be iced. Killing the most popular character when ratings are so high doesn't make sense.
(5) Morgan - Very doubtful. I think Carol and him are going to take a different story-arch.


----------



## NYcarbineer

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing with all the people on the airplane is, as far as I'm aware, basically supposed to be a "mini-season" in between seasons of FTWD. It tells a continuing story, in one minute long clip after another. A lot of shows do that (The Walking Dead actually had one too, about a nurse, between Season 1 and Season 2), they just generally put them online, rather than showing them during commercials.
> 
> That's what I though was happening, anyway. I might be wrong.
> 
> But yeah. In any case, I'm stoked to see what all goes wrong on the boat!
> 
> The first season kind of sucked. Hopefully season 2 will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was just a separate story line on the show.    I don't pay that much attention lately, so you could be right.  But wouldn't they have said the name of this other show?  I don't really get it.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. Here ya go. I found it.
> 
> Fear the Walking Dead: Flight 462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear The Walking Dead: Flight 462 is a sixteen part mini series that features a group of survivors on a plane in the earliest moments of the outbreak. This release was done to help promote thesecond season of Fear The Walking Deadand Season 6 of The Walking Dead.
> 
> The web series will be the first to officially crossover to the show, serving as a tie in to Fear The Walking Dead. It will on premiere on October 4, 2015 on AMC.combefore being featured on television as promos during Season 6 of The Walking Dead.[1]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I want to see that.  It looks good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can probably find the whole thing on AMC's website.
> 
> Sure beats having to wait through all those commercials!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't really like watching shows on the computer.    I prefer my TV.  I'm old fashioned.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Get a 24 inch monitor and sit close its as tv as it gets.


----------



## ChrisL

NYcarbineer said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was just a separate story line on the show.    I don't pay that much attention lately, so you could be right.  But wouldn't they have said the name of this other show?  I don't really get it.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Here ya go. I found it.
> 
> Fear the Walking Dead: Flight 462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear The Walking Dead: Flight 462 is a sixteen part mini series that features a group of survivors on a plane in the earliest moments of the outbreak. This release was done to help promote thesecond season of Fear The Walking Deadand Season 6 of The Walking Dead.
> 
> The web series will be the first to officially crossover to the show, serving as a tie in to Fear The Walking Dead. It will on premiere on October 4, 2015 on AMC.combefore being featured on television as promos during Season 6 of The Walking Dead.[1]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I want to see that.  It looks good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can probably find the whole thing on AMC's website.
> 
> Sure beats having to wait through all those commercials!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't really like watching shows on the computer.    I prefer my TV.  I'm old fashioned.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get a 24 inch monitor and sit close its as tv as it gets.
Click to expand...


I'm spoiled with my big screen TV though!  My TV is like 40-something inches!


----------



## NYcarbineer

ChrisL said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Here ya go. I found it.
> 
> Fear the Walking Dead: Flight 462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I want to see that.  It looks good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can probably find the whole thing on AMC's website.
> 
> Sure beats having to wait through all those commercials!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just don't really like watching shows on the computer.    I prefer my TV.  I'm old fashioned.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get a 24 inch monitor and sit close its as tv as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm spoiled with my big screen TV though!  My TV is like 40-something inches!
Click to expand...


I got a 50 inch around Christmas.  I'm so glad I didn't skimp and get the 40 inch. lol.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Gracie said:


> Yeah..I caught the apple symbolism.



Oh, okay.  I thought they just doing a little early morning breath freshening.


----------



## ChrisL

GHook93 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And...if Daryl dies and Carol stays on the path she is on with that idiot Morgan...I'm done with this show. I hate the Richonne thing so it won't take much for me to be a walker myself and tune out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to say the same if they kill Daryl, but I would probably still tune in. I just don't see it though, he is too important to the show.
> 
> Carol path is slightly annoying, but it is understandable. I very much like the brave and calculating Carol.
> 
> I agree I hate Rick and Michonne together. There is just no chemistry. They seem more like brother and sister.
> 
> The big question is who takes the baseball bat to the head? I don't see the show doing that kind of violence to a woman so here is who I think it will be in order:
> (1) Abe - I think Rick and his crew get ambushed when trying to negotiate and Abe takes the beating.
> (2) Glenn - They usu change up big deaths from the comic, but the 2 near misses on Glenn make people think Glenn is safe. He might not be.
> (3) Spencer or Tobin: Would definitely be a cop out to kill one of these 2 minor characters.
> (4) Daryl - As much as I hate to admit it Daryl could be iced. Killing the most popular character when ratings are so high doesn't make sense.
> (5) Morgan - Very doubtful. I think Carol and him are going to take a different story-arch.
Click to expand...


I agree about Michone and Rick.  She and Daryl would be a much better couple.


----------



## GHook93

Who did Negan kill? Damn you Walking Dead! Damn you!

It is betweenAbe, Aaron and Eugene. Daryl was on the Talking Dead and again they aren't killing him. Rick, Carl and the women are safe. They never have the big deaths the same, so not Glenn.

My dead pool:
(1) Eugene - most likely candidate. He found himself and he gave Rick the bullet making instructions.
(2) Aaron - he seemed in the spot that was selected. It would be a cop out. Tied for 2nd.
(3) Abe - he is talking about the future and starting a family. Those are always bad signs. He would also be that emotional loss.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

GHook93 said:


> Who did Negan kill? .



If they follow the comics then it's Glenn, but they tend to deviate quite a bit, so it's hard to say.  It could be any one of them really, except for Rick.


----------



## Gracie

I'm thinking Abraham.
Not sure I will bother to watch when it comes back on. Rick isn't the bad ass he used to be. Poor judgement and now fucking his fighter sister Michonne. It ruined it for me. The dynamics have changed and not in a good way. Just kinda not interested anymore. So....with that said..I don't really care who got Lucille'd.

Someone on Twitter said maggie's baby died and is now eating it's way out of her. Ewww.


----------



## Alystyr

GHook93 said:


> Who did Negan kill? Damn you Walking Dead! Damn you!
> 
> It is betweenAbe, Aaron and Eugene. Daryl was on the Talking Dead and again they aren't killing him. Rick, Carl and the women are safe. They never have the big deaths the same, so not Glenn.
> 
> My dead pool:
> (1) Eugene - most likely candidate. He found himself and he gave Rick the bullet making instructions.
> (2) Aaron - he seemed in the spot that was selected. It would be a cop out. Tied for 2nd.
> (3) Abe - he is talking about the future and starting a family. Those are always bad signs. He would also be that emotional loss.


I actually said "Crapity crap crap CRAP!" when the beatdown was given from the perspective of the recipient - and now having to WAIT...
I agree, I think Eugene was it, for about the same reasons you posted. Also, it seemed (from the camera angle) that whoever it is was on Negan's right side and Eugene was (IIRC) the farthest over.
Unlike you, I don't think that Daryl's out of the running. It seemed to me that there was a bit of an odd reaction on Talking Dead when the subject of him doing a shower scene next season was brought up. That may have been for different reasons, though.
The fact that TWD would possibly lose a lot of viewers if Daryl were to be the victim minimizes the chances somewhat, but doesn't rule him out completely.

On another note - did anyone else find the Saviors' "hunting whistle" bit creepy as heck?


----------



## ZackB

I was pissed at the show for the ending. Of course, today I am better because I have had enough time now to reflect on the fact that it is just a tv show. The very end sucked though, and not just because you don't know who gets beaten. It is way too drawn out. When Negan started counting "eanie, meanie, minie moe", I was ready to turn off the TV and go to bed. It felt like the writers did not know how they wanted to end it. Of course they were trying to build tension, but they totally fucked ip the scene by making it go on too long. The best thing about the deaths in WD is that they are sudden and unexpected (except for the sign you get from the writers....i.e., if someone makes some positive and enlightening contribution then they get marked for death... A simplistic but effective way to make the audience emotionally feel the death and thereby connect them with the show.). 

Clearly TWD is not the greatest tv show ever (that was Breaking Bad), nor does it pretend to be. But the writers and show runner fucked up this last scene, and thereby kind of wasted all of the tension that was effectively built up during the earlier portions of the show. 

On Carol and her subplot, I was expecting her to get knocked off. It would be fitting for her to die, as it would prove herself right - you stay strong or you die.  But the show pussed out by going the feel good route of having the character redeem herself (which is what we can expect to happen next). Hell, Carol may go full-on Rambo and save the others from the Saviors just like she did with the cannibals. I have not read the comics so I do not have a clue as to what the future holds (I also maintain my self esteem by not being an adult who reads comic books). 

Back to the earlier point, Negan's treatment of the crew was WAY too feel good. A reasonable leader in the zombie apocalypse would take a group that is responsible for hurting their group and murder the shit out of them. He would just murder them and take all their shit. He sure as hell would murder their leader. The show pussed out on this too. 

Here's how the finale should of went:

The first hour of the episode is fine. 

The last half hour of the episode: Carol dies. Morgan cannot get to her in time to help her because zombies eat his horse. 

When it becomes clear that Rick's group will not make it to hilltop then Abraham rams the Winnebago into a Saviour road block. Everything goes up in flames and the group fights their way out. It may not be the best judgment call for Rick to make, but Rick's judgment has always sucked. 

The gang fights there way out, Maggie and maybe another one die, then they go back home to regroup and prepare to fight Negan next season. 

There. Was that so hard? Sometimes I think that the WD crew get too caught up in this show and start believing they are more talented than they actually are.


----------



## GHook93

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did Negan kill? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they follow the comics then it's Glenn, but they tend to deviate quite a bit, so it's hard to say.  It could be any one of them really, except for Rick.
Click to expand...

Rick, Carl it the women (they are not going to beat a woman to a bloody pulp on TV.


----------



## ChrisL

I think it was Abraham.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I'm thinking Abraham.
> Not sure I will bother to watch when it comes back on. Rick isn't the bad ass he used to be. Poor judgement and now fucking his fighter sister Michonne. It ruined it for me. The dynamics have changed and not in a good way. Just kinda not interested anymore. So....with that said..I don't really care who got Lucille'd.
> 
> Someone on Twitter said maggie's baby died and is now eating it's way out of her. Ewww.



First, I agree it was very cheap and disrespectful to fans to end on a cliff hanger. You have the best ratings on TV you do not need a cheap gimmick to get them to come back. 

Second, very stupid planning. If Maggie was in that much pain then having her on the road was not a good idea. Maybe now Rick understands why Andrea kept the wife beater around. Good doctors are very important now. Yet when they saw the second road block, they knew something was up and they should have turned back and realized an assault on Alexandria was going to occur.

Third, there are only 3 characters I would truly miss. Carol (she is safe), Daryl (best character in the show by far), Rosita (good actress and necessary eye candy) and Judith (I couldn't take a baby's death). Daryl is in peril (although I think the show-runners are smart enough to not kill him off. He is too beloved), so that makes it nerve-wrecking enough for me.

I won't miss Abe, Carl (yep he still sucks as a teen), Aaron (I like his character but he has had that much air time to care that much about him), Michonne or Tyresse sister (I am not that much of a fan of either character). Just like when Tyreese and Herschel were killed I was initially moved but got over them with a few episodes: Rick, Maggie, Glenn and Eugene.

Lastly, I guarantee you will tune I season premier just like everyone else. Cliff hangers are torture but effective.


----------



## GHook93

Two other thing:
Jeffrey Dean-Morgan we a great pick. He is an awesome villain. Great introduction.

Father Gabriel won me over. I like his character.


----------



## ChrisL

I doubt very much it will be Carl, Rick or Daryl.  It's probably either Abraham or Eugene.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

GHook93 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did Negan kill? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they follow the comics then it's Glenn, but they tend to deviate quite a bit, so it's hard to say.  It could be any one of them really, except for Rick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rick, Carl it the women (they are not going to beat a woman to a bloody pulp on TV.
Click to expand...


How do you know they won't? They didn't actually show it


----------



## GHook93

Alystyr said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did Negan kill? Damn you Walking Dead! Damn you!
> 
> It is betweenAbe, Aaron and Eugene. Daryl was on the Talking Dead and again they aren't killing him. Rick, Carl and the women are safe. They never have the big deaths the same, so not Glenn.
> 
> My dead pool:
> (1) Eugene - most likely candidate. He found himself and he gave Rick the bullet making instructions.
> (2) Aaron - he seemed in the spot that was selected. It would be a cop out. Tied for 2nd.
> (3) Abe - he is talking about the future and starting a family. Those are always bad signs. He would also be that emotional loss.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually said "Crapity crap crap CRAP!" when the beatdown was given from the perspective of the recipient - and now having to WAIT...
> I agree, I think Eugene was it, for about the same reasons you posted. Also, it seemed (from the camera angle) that whoever it is was on Negan's right side and Eugene was (IIRC) the farthest over.
> Unlike you, I don't think that Daryl's out of the running. It seemed to me that there was a bit of an odd reaction on Talking Dead when the subject of him doing a shower scene next season was brought up. That may have been for different reasons, though.
> The fact that TWD would possibly lose a lot of viewers if Daryl were to be the victim minimizes the chances somewhat, but doesn't rule him out completely.
> 
> On another note - did anyone else find the Saviors' "hunting whistle" bit creepy as heck?
Click to expand...


Daryl is not officially ruled out, but shows are about ratings and risk. I believe the network executives know that killing Daryl at this point is too risky.


----------



## GHook93

ZackB said:


> I was pissed at the show for the ending. Of course, today I am better because I have had enough time now to reflect on the fact that it is just a tv show. The very end sucked though, and not just because you don't know who gets beaten. It is way too drawn out. When Negan started counting "eanie, meanie, minie moe", I was ready to turn off the TV and go to bed. It felt like the writers did not know how they wanted to end it. Of course they were trying to build tension, but they totally fucked ip the scene by making it go on too long. The best thing about the deaths in WD is that they are sudden and unexpected (except for the sign you get from the writers....i.e., if someone makes some positive and enlightening contribution then they get marked for death... A simplistic but effective way to make the audience emotionally feel the death and thereby connect them with the show.).
> 
> Clearly TWD is not the greatest tv show ever (that was Breaking Bad), nor does it pretend to be. But the writers and show runner fucked up this last scene, and thereby kind of wasted all of the tension that was effectively built up during the earlier portions of the show.
> 
> On Carol and her subplot, I was expecting her to get knocked off. It would be fitting for her to die, as it would prove herself right - you stay strong or you die.  But the show pussed out by going the feel good route of having the character redeem herself (which is what we can expect to happen next). Hell, Carol may go full-on Rambo and save the others from the Saviors just like she did with the cannibals. I have not read the comics so I do not have a clue as to what the future holds (I also maintain my self esteem by not being an adult who reads comic books).
> 
> Back to the earlier point, Negan's treatment of the crew was WAY too feel good. A reasonable leader in the zombie apocalypse would take a group that is responsible for hurting their group and murder the shit out of them. He would just murder them and take all their shit. He sure as hell would murder their leader. The show pussed out on this too.
> 
> Here's how the finale should of went:
> 
> The first hour of the episode is fine.
> 
> The last half hour of the episode: Carol dies. Morgan cannot get to her in time to help her because zombies eat his horse.
> 
> When it becomes clear that Rick's group will not make it to hilltop then Abraham rams the Winnebago into a Saviour road block. Everything goes up in flames and the group fights their way out. It may not be the best judgment call for Rick to make, but Rick's judgment has always sucked.
> 
> The gang fights there way out, Maggie and maybe another one die, then they go back home to regroup and prepare to fight Negan next season.
> 
> There. Was that so hard? Sometimes I think that the WD crew get too caught up in this show and start believing they are more talented than they actually are.


I thought the episode was one of the best of the seasons. Negan's entrance was a bit long, but the actor nailed it. The suspense was killing me and it hit on all cylinders!


----------



## GHook93

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did Negan kill? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they follow the comics then it's Glenn, but they tend to deviate quite a bit, so it's hard to say.  It could be any one of them really, except for Rick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rick, Carl it the women (they are not going to beat a woman to a bloody pulp on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know they won't? They didn't actually show it
Click to expand...

I just don't think the network, in the PC environment, will allow a man to beat a woman with a bat to death.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

GHook93 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did Negan kill? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they follow the comics then it's Glenn, but they tend to deviate quite a bit, so it's hard to say.  It could be any one of them really, except for Rick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rick, Carl it the women (they are not going to beat a woman to a bloody pulp on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know they won't? They didn't actually show it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't think the network, in the PC environment, will allow a man to beat a woman with a bat to death.
Click to expand...


They've showed little children being eaten alive.  I don't think anything is beyond them for shock value.


----------



## GHook93

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did Negan kill? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they follow the comics then it's Glenn, but they tend to deviate quite a bit, so it's hard to say.  It could be any one of them really, except for Rick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rick, Carl it the women (they are not going to beat a woman to a bloody pulp on TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know they won't? They didn't actually show it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't think the network, in the PC environment, will allow a man to beat a woman with a bat to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They've showed little children being eaten alive.  I don't think anything is beyond them for shock value.
Click to expand...

Good point


----------



## WorldWatcher

>

I'm freaking pissed...

................................ I missed 2 of 3 in the Quiz...

.................................................I usually nail 3 for 3.  



>>>>


----------



## Montrovant

An internal consistency question : How in the hell did the Saviors stay hidden for so long?  Why hasn't anyone else run into them before now?  They clearly have a whole lot of people and get around a bit, yet neither the main group, nor the people of Alexandria, nor the Governor's people, nor the train station cannibals seem to have ever come across them.  

This episode was too expected.  Even for someone who hadn't heard about Negan killing someone with the barbed wire wrapped bat, it was clear someone was getting killed.  I agree that it was too drawn out.

I have no idea how this goes in the comics, but I'm going to guess the group somehow ends up convincing some of the Saviors to revolt.  Either that or they find enough communities under Negan's thumb to join together.


----------



## Montrovant

Alystyr said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did Negan kill? Damn you Walking Dead! Damn you!
> 
> It is betweenAbe, Aaron and Eugene. Daryl was on the Talking Dead and again they aren't killing him. Rick, Carl and the women are safe. They never have the big deaths the same, so not Glenn.
> 
> My dead pool:
> (1) Eugene - most likely candidate. He found himself and he gave Rick the bullet making instructions.
> (2) Aaron - he seemed in the spot that was selected. It would be a cop out. Tied for 2nd.
> (3) Abe - he is talking about the future and starting a family. Those are always bad signs. He would also be that emotional loss.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually said "Crapity crap crap CRAP!" when the beatdown was given from the perspective of the recipient - and now having to WAIT...
> I agree, I think Eugene was it, for about the same reasons you posted. Also, it seemed (from the camera angle) that whoever it is was on Negan's right side and Eugene was (IIRC) the farthest over.
> Unlike you, I don't think that Daryl's out of the running. It seemed to me that there was a bit of an odd reaction on Talking Dead when the subject of him doing a shower scene next season was brought up. That may have been for different reasons, though.
> The fact that TWD would possibly lose a lot of viewers if Daryl were to be the victim minimizes the chances somewhat, but doesn't rule him out completely.
> 
> On another note - did anyone else find the Saviors' "hunting whistle" bit creepy as heck?
Click to expand...


What I found creepy about the whistling is that it made me think of the Hunger Games.  

After reading this post, I was eating a packet of Smarties at my desk.  I got done and noticed that I had managed to spill Smartie powder everywhere, and I said, "Crappity crap crap crap." out loud.


----------



## Paulie

If it's Abraham or Eugene, I'm sorry but that's not worth the cliff hanger. Abe is cool and all but I'm not losing sleep over his death. If they didn't kill someone beloved then these writers just don't have the balls to carry on with a show like this where anyone can die at anytime


----------



## Paulie

In fact if it's not Rick, Daryl, michone, Glenn, or
Maggie, the writers are a bunch of pussies. That's not to say I wanna see any of them go, but at some point they need to show that they're capable of giving up someone big. There hasn't really been a big death since Maggie's sister I believe. It's been a little too long


----------



## Zoom-boing

Didn't read all the replies yet.

Who got whacked?  If they stick to the comic, Glenn.  If not, Eugene.  

My 2 cents is that whoever got killed is a main character whose death will propel the story line and the characters forward.  A minor character, like Eugene, simply will not do that.  Even killing Abraham won't.  Killing Rick, Carl, Daryl, Glenn or Maggie will.  It isn't Rick.  It isn't Maggie (word is what is wrong w/her will unfold next season.  Zombie babby perhaps?).  It isn't Carl because of what Negan said about feeding his eye to Rick.  That leaves Glenn or Daryl.  Glenn is consistent w/the comic and his death will deeply affect those left behind.  I don't believe they'd kill off Daryl.  

Morgan killed to save Carol.  Thank freaking God.  

Jeffrey Dean Morgan will rock as Negan. Can't wait to see how he brings life to this character.


----------



## GHook93

Montrovant said:


> An internal consistency question : How in the hell did the Saviors stay hidden for so long?  Why hasn't anyone else run into them before now?  They clearly have a whole lot of people and get around a bit, yet neither the main group, nor the people of Alexandria, nor the Governor's people, nor the train station cannibals seem to have ever come across them.
> 
> This episode was too expected.  Even for someone who hadn't heard about Negan killing someone with the barbed wire wrapped bat, it was clear someone was getting killed.  I agree that it was too drawn out.
> 
> I have no idea how this goes in the comics, but I'm going to guess the group somehow ends up convincing some of the Saviors to revolt.  Either that or they find enough communities under Negan's thumb to join together.


I reality they got off light. Just one Alexandrian was kills when Rick and crew killed a few dozen or so Saviors.

I think the Alexandrians, Hilltop and the group that took in Carol and Morgan are going to ban together and take out Negan and his crew. 

I think it might get drawn out over season 7 & 8.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm still going with Abraham as the latest victim.


----------



## ChrisL

Should we start a poll?


----------



## Gracie

Speaking of babies...who in their right mind would want to get pregnant in that world??? Jeez. CONDOMS people. CONDOMS.


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Speaking of babies...who in their right mind would want to get pregnant in that world??? Jeez. CONDOMS people. CONDOMS.



People have been having babies in horrible situations throughout human history.


----------



## Gracie

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of babies...who in their right mind would want to get pregnant in that world??? Jeez. CONDOMS people. CONDOMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have been having babies in horrible situations throughout human history.
Click to expand...

Yeah, and it's selfish and stupid.


----------



## The Great Goose

Wow about 16. It's getting brutal. Humans are so much more scary than zombies.


----------



## Alystyr

The Great Goose said:


> Humans are so much more scary than zombies


That's because zombies are just animals, for all practical purposes, and animals don't generally have the capacity for _evil_.
They just operate on an instinctual level. Not "good". Not "bad".
Humans, on the other hand...


----------



## Gracie

Montrovant said:


> How in the hell did the Saviors stay hidden for so long? Why hasn't anyone else run into them before now? They clearly have a whole lot of people and get around a bit, yet neither the main group, nor the people of Alexandria, nor the Governor's people, nor the train station cannibals seem to have ever come across them.


Maybe because Negan and his army migrated there after all that other stuff happened?


----------



## The Great Goose

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How in the hell did the Saviors stay hidden for so long? Why hasn't anyone else run into them before now? They clearly have a whole lot of people and get around a bit, yet neither the main group, nor the people of Alexandria, nor the Governor's people, nor the train station cannibals seem to have ever come across them.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because Negan and his army migrated there after all that other stuff happened?
Click to expand...

Haven't they been on the move though?


----------



## Paulie

Yeah the governor and the terminus people never ran into the saviors because these are 2 different locations. The saviors are from Virginia those other people were back in Atlanta. The alexandirans probably never ran into them because I don't think anyone was really venturing outside of the community much before Rick came along.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Just finally got around to watching the finale.

_*Good lord! *_How many men do the Saviors have, exactly?

From what I read online, the whole group's not supposed to be much more than 70 or so men in the comics. Here, it looks to be a freaking *Battalion *sized element (300 - 1000)! There were easily more than 100 men present just in that last scene alone, and Rick and his group have already probably killed around 50 or so at various other points this season. How many do they probably have stationed at other locations?

The cliff hanger was kind of bullcrap, but I don't mind too much. My money's on Abraham getting the bat, but I guess we'll just have to wait and see.

Negan himself was interesting. Morgan looks a bit slimmer than I'm used to seeing him (not as obviously muscular), however. Maybe it was just the jacket.


----------



## Zoom-boing

It's Glenn.  Possibly Daryl.  

It's Glenn.


----------

